# Samples o muestras gratis de componentes electrónicos



## subsoho (Sep 11, 2006)

Necesito algunos componentes para iniciarme con un circuito básico, he oido que en algunas webs de fabricantes se pueden conseguir samples o muestras gratis, ¿Conocéis alguna web que lo haga?

Soy de una ciudad pequeña y conseguir estos componentes no es fácil, resistencias, cables, amplificador, algún pic ...

Gracias ...


----------



## maunix (Sep 11, 2006)

Casi todas las empresas grandes mandan samples, el tema es que generalmente lo hacen solo a europa (rara vez a sudámerica).

Si no dices de donde eres, difícilmente será ayudarte.

En cuanto a comenzar, sería bueno saber qué quieres aprender.  Sino te la pasaras pidiendo samples y si tu pueblo es muy chico y te olvidas 'algo' tendrás que ir a buscarlo a una tienda o negocio en otra ciudad más grande.

Por ello te sugiero que compres algun KIT armado, algo que ya tenga todo para comenzar, sino te la pasaras luchando por las cosas que te faltan y los componentes simples no se mandan como "samples".  No tendrás samples de un led o una resistencia genérica, tal vez sí de algún led sofisticado pero no más que eso.

Saludos


----------



## hto (Sep 11, 2006)

podes pedir a texas instrument, national semiconductors, estos son sus link

www.ti.com
www.national.com

yo siempre pido ahi, y siempre me llegan


----------



## hawk360 (Sep 12, 2006)

Que debo hacer para pedir los samples? Y como funciona? Es que es algo que no sabia ni que existía...


----------



## maunix (Sep 12, 2006)

hawk360 dijo:
			
		

> Que debo hacer para pedir los samples? Y como funciona?? Esque es algo q no sabia ni q exhistia...



Cada proveedor tiene su método.

En general te piden que te registres con tus datos reales, donde no puedes poner un mail de "hotmail".

Luego elijes los componentes para muestra, también suelen ser pocos, unos 5 o máximo 10.  

A continuación te dirán que el tiempo de entrega puede variar porque son "samples" asi que... a esperar y no quejarse.

Por último te aclaro que depende muchísimo de en qué país y ciudad vives para que efectivamente te hagan el envío.

Saludos


----------



## RafaDPE (Nov 5, 2006)

Uno de mis profesores me hablo de ciertas empresas que distribuyen circuitos integrados como muestras gratuitas, y me aconsejo que era una buena idea aprovechar esta circunstancia para nuestros proyectos del curso como forma de aprendizaje.

Si alguien dispone de cuentas de cooreo validas para estos pedidos o tiene una ligera idea de como hacerlo seria genial.

Muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo, y un saludo de novato para toda la comunidad.


----------



## Turkito (Nov 5, 2006)

Si!!! es ciertisimo! hay empresas como la Texas Instruments, Analog Devices, Microchip, que envian samples(muestras gratis) de ciertos integrados y dispositivos; lo q tienes que hacer es meterte en la pagina web de estas compañias, registrarte e ir a la parte donde dice "samples", y haces tu pedido!.. Ellos te hacen el envio totalmente gratis ..
Ahhh hay ciertos paises a los cuales no hacen envios! por ejemplo Microchip no envia samples a Venezuela!


----------



## chuko (Nov 7, 2006)

Para los paises de sudamérica, como el mio, no envían nada desde hace unos años ya. ¿Será que quieren que realicemos nuestros propios integrados con arena de Mar del Plata?


----------



## Turkito (Nov 7, 2006)

ANALOG DEVICES si realiza envios a VENEZUELA por ejemplo......Ahora la texas y la microchip no!!!!


----------



## juan_g (Dic 16, 2007)

Alguien sabe si todavía envían muestras gratis de pic´s a la argentina?


----------



## ARM8952 (Dic 16, 2007)

Saludos.
Alguien podria indicarme cuales son los requisitos que te piden aparte de los datos personales.
He escuchado que a un estudiante no tiene problema para pedir samples. ¿Es necesario registrar en que escuela estudias? 
Yo en lo personal ya me recibì de la escuela donde estudiè, no se si esto sea un inconveniente.
Lo que quiero es tener algun sample de freescale para empezar a aprenderlo y en un futuro hacer alguna aplicacion con fines de lucro. Claro que por el momento solo necesito empezar a documentarme del chip y por lo tanto no habrìa de momento intensión de lucro.
¿esto es valido? . En todo caso, ¿tengo que registrar el nombre de la empresa para la cual trabajo? ¿aun asì se puede pedir samples?
Agradezco cualquier comentario
Gracias.


----------



## ciri (Dic 17, 2007)

En cuanto alguien sepa, algo, para envión a Bs AS, avise, estaría bueno probar algunos...


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 17, 2007)

Joderrrrrrrrr Venezuela siempre anda atrass que lastima


----------



## JV (Dic 17, 2007)

Hace poco en un seminario de Texas, el ingeniero que diserto nos contaba sobre el tema de las muestras. No recuerdo que empresa de USA vio que tenia 500.000 dolares de gasto en muestras a sudamerica cuando solo facturaba 300.000 dolares, como resultado de ello investigaron a donde enviaban y vieron que un monton de gente que pidio muestras vivian en el mismo lugar, con nombre distinto por supuesto. Por tal motivo dejaron de realizar envios hacia este lado del mundo.

Saludos..


----------



## ojoristain (Ene 2, 2008)

Buenas a todo esto los kits de desarrollo (developers kit), suelen ser tambien gratuitos?
EN principio creo que si pero si alguien ha pedido algo antes se agradeceria la respuesta.
Gracias.


----------



## ojoristain (Ene 3, 2008)

Bueno ya tengo la respuesta, Los developers kits NO son gratis.
Ke pena. A todo esto que samples recomendariais de Texas instruments por ejemplo.Yo he mirado ya una especie de circuito inalambrico con usb, pero se puden pedir hasta 8 cosas, asi que si alguna vez habeis pedido y se os ocurre algo util, responded.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## jagar1988 (Ene 28, 2008)

Necesito que algien me explique como pedir samples en la pagina de microchip, detalle a detalle...

lo que pasa es que necesito de pics, y la verdad no cuento con recursos para comprar...
y me an dicho que dicha empresa regala componentes electricos..

espero sus respueste....
se los agradeceria mucho...

saludos....


----------



## mabauti (Ene 28, 2008)

necesitas alguna cuenta de correo de una reputada institucion educativa o empresa, mails genericos los rechazan, es el principal requisito.


----------



## jagar1988 (Ene 29, 2008)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> necesitas alguna cuenta de correo de una reputada institucion educativa o empresa, mails genericos los rechazan, es el principal requisito.



boy a ver si me dan un correo en la escuela.....

pero me gustaria que me instruyeras mas sobre ello...

que pasos segir despues de tener la cuenta...
por que la verdad no se que se hace...

de antemano te lo agradesco...

saludos..


----------



## chapin (Ene 29, 2008)

tienes que ver si microchip envia a tu pais samples, luego te tienes que registrar, es gratis y te preguntaran para que los necesitas y la cantidad, si no los envian a tu pais tienes que tener un p.o. box y de alli a tu pais


----------



## snakewather (Ene 29, 2008)

hola jagar1988 no necesitas correo de alguna institución basta con que saques un correo en internet pero que el dominio no sea muy conocido y microchip te lo acepta.

Y recuerden amigos este es un beneficio para todos los amantes de la electronica así que por favor no abusen de el


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 29, 2008)

Que lastima que no envíen samples a Venezuela! Ademas parece que no quieren nada con nuestro pais: contacté al representante en Venezuela de Microchip y solo me respondio una sola vez: el resto seguramente las ignoró!


----------



## JoS182 (Ene 30, 2008)

Pregunta, microchip que te manda? lo que quieras? Si no estoy mal, es gratis no?


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 30, 2008)

Te manda sus productos y si vives en las zonas que ellos especifican, si es gratis.


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 30, 2008)

En Argentina se encuentra se puede obtener algo?

Me interesa esa idea!


----------



## ciri (Ene 31, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> En Argentina se encuentra se puede obtener algo?
> 
> Me interesa esa idea!



Creo, que en algún lugar escuche que a Argentina no mandan...
voy a buscar algo..


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Asi es ciri, tecnideso comento que los samples a Argentina estaban generando mas costos que ganacias y por eso las suspendieron! Por esta razon ahora nos ven a nosotros (los latinoamericanos) como unos ladrones y estafadores! Creo que lo unicos que siguen con la guachafita de los samples es Texas y Analog Devices


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 1, 2008)

Gracias..De todos modos solo preguntaba...prefiero comprar las partes...
Ademas no utilizo partes muy costosas...no superan los 3 dolares..asi que todo bien..pero gracias igual!

Una saludo para todos!


----------



## jagar1988 (Feb 5, 2008)

gracias amigos...

boy a intentar lo del correo no muy conosido aber si me lo acepta......
si me pdieras decir como cual puedo utilizar te lo agradeceria, snakewather....

saludos...


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 5, 2008)

Por ejemplo:

Electronics @ ventas.com.ar

Anthony @ iut.com

Cosas asi! Nada de gmail, hotmail, yahoo,etc!


----------



## juanma (Jul 23, 2008)

Sobre los samples (muestras) de National, ya estoy registrado.
Cuando clickeo en Sample, no es gratis totalmente, dice algo como de abonar para el shipping o algo asi. El envio creo. En normal esto?

Lo digo porque hace unos años pedi los famosos libros/datasheet de National y me lo enviaron sin yo tener que pagar nada.

Es totalmente gratis los samples?
Corre a cuenta de National el envio o a cuenta nuestra?

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Recuerdo que también pedí esos libros y me cobraron cerca de un dolar de ese entonces en impuestos cuando lo reclame en los correos nacionales. 

Luego volví a solicitar una muestra, pero me lleve la sorpresa que ya no están enviando muestras a mi país. Respecto a tu pregunta, la empresa se encarga de enviarte la muestra totalmente sin cargos hasta tu residencia, siempre y cuando estés en su lista de países "beneficiados".

Saludos.


----------



## juanma (Jul 24, 2008)

Fer, y Argentina esta dentro de los paises beneficiado?

Me llego a mi mail la confirmacion de envio, pero todavia no la confirme.
Lei algo de U$S26 por un componente por el tema del envio, para nada se justifica el pedido si me cobran eso.

A donde pagas igualemente? en el correo?
Alguien ha pedido algunos samples en este tiempo como para comentarnos?

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Como me dejaste con la duda, entre a la national a solicitar una muestra y efectivamente ya están cobrando por los gastos de envió y tramitación. Aunque también advierte que si usas una cuenta corporativa (correo@tuempresa.com) no pagas los gastos de envío.

Entre otras cosas no me parece caro el envío si te llega entre 3 y 5 días.

Otras cosa es los impuestos de aduana que tengas que pagar en tu país. Que bueno que se uniera a la discusión alguien que halla pedido muestras en los últimos días y nos contara al final cuanto pago por su muestra gratis.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Jul 30, 2008)

Hola:

Siempre he oído que Microchip *gratis* te dan PIC si los pide. _¿Realmente esto es cierto?_ En caso de que sea cierto, cuando te llegan a tu casa. _¿Hay que pagar algo, como el transporte, o correos, etc?_

Dicen que en la web de www.microchip.com los pone, pero veo que son de pagos todos, como debe ser.

Un cordial saludos.


----------



## dino07 (Jul 30, 2008)

Si efectivamente si pides muestras de pics de microchip son totalmente gratis, solo debes de darte de alta en su pagina, de preferencia con un correo electronico perteneciente a una escuela, te mandan 3 muestras de 3 diferentes modelos de pics, y no pagas ni gastos de envio, alredeor se tardan de 2 a 3 semanas


----------



## Meta (Jul 30, 2008)

dino07 dijo:
			
		

> Si efectivamente si pides muestras de pics de microchip son totalmente gratis, solo debes de darte de alta en su pagina, de preferencia con un correo electronico perteneciente a una escuela, te mandan 3 muestras de 3 diferentes modelos de pics, y no pagas ni gastos de envio, alredeor se tardan de 2 a 3 semanas



¿Y no hay manera que no sea una escuela sino a tu propia casa?


----------



## Tomm (Jul 30, 2008)

NO, porque son con fines educativos.


----------



## Meta (Jul 30, 2008)

Tomm dijo:
			
		

> NO, porque son con fines educativos.



Que mala suerte...


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 30, 2008)

Pero consulta con cualquier univ local.:!


----------



## KanonOfGeminis (Jul 30, 2008)

No hay envios a otros paises de sudamerica? x ejemplo a Peru!

Salu2


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 30, 2008)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Siempre he oído que Microchip *gratis* te dan PIC si los pide. _¿Realmente esto es cierto?_ En caso de que sea cierto, cuando te llegan a tu casa. _¿Hay que pagar algo, como el transporte, o correos, etc?_
> 
> ...



Hola no se tu ubicación pero para Argentina *no existen* las muestras gratis.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Meta (Jul 30, 2008)

ricbevi dijo:
			
		

> Meta dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi ubicación es España.


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 30, 2008)

Tomm dijo:
			
		

> NO, porque son con fines educativos.



Y que yo me eduque no es un fin?     

Aqui en argentina dentro de poco ni el aire sera gratis, ni hablar de componentes jejeje


----------



## gzaloprgm (Jul 30, 2008)

Yo hace unos meses intenté pedir a MAXIM un par de MAX-232 y me respondieron que me lo mandaban, pero que no se hacían cargo de viajes, impuestos, aduana, etc. (Argentina)



> Due to the number of undeliverable and denied air mail shipments to your country, we need your courier’s name and your account number with your courier in order to support your sample request (sample order number: __ S518630_________). Please provide:
> 
> 1. Your courier's name (e.g. Fed Ex, DHL)
> 
> ...



Es una lástima que no manden más.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 31, 2008)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> ricbevi dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Entonces amigo "Meta"  pide que estas en el primer mundo y ahí si mandan muestras gratis. 

Ric.


----------



## Meta (Jul 31, 2008)

ricbevi dijo:
			
		

> Meta dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿¡  !?


----------



## pic-man (Jul 31, 2008)

Meta, podrías conseguir que alguien de alguna Universidad o institución educativa los pida por ti. Eso sí, ocupa ser alguien con correo de la escuela porque de otro modo no aceptan peticiones. Una vez intenté pedir material que ocupaba de Texas Instruments, dejé bien claro que era para la escuela e incluso les describí el proyecto para que no sospecharan pero me respondieron pidiendome que hablara con el maestro responsable o con el coordinador de la carrera para que fueran ellos los que hicieran el pedido. Supongo que con Microchip pasa algo parecido.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 31, 2008)

un microcontrolador de 3 U$ con lo que hoy dia tiene , EE seguro, regrabable por que es flash , las cosas que tiene..........

un micro flash de 10 U$ que es un pulpo de la cantidad de patas que tiene y encima lo que tiene adentro.

yo que me hice con los Cd4xxx...........
3 U$ ..........a 10 U$........Es gratis.
imaginen que estan pagando solo el envio .

la verdad que ni me molestaria por 3 micros que me salen de garron.

yo que se, me parece.
un saludo


----------



## userlink (Ene 31, 2009)

A México sí llegan las muestras gratis de Microchip pero haciendo un pago de 7.5USD.

Los detalles para conseguirlas están aquí...

http://electrolinks.blogspot.com/2009/01/muestras-gratis-microchip-mexico.html


----------



## microtronic (Ene 31, 2009)

no necesariamente tiene que ser escuela lo unico inportante es que vivas en norteamerica o europa y que tengas un correo corporativo y visa para pagar el envio....sudamerica no envian samples ni a escuelas ni nada. no se porq atmel tampoco


----------



## Mojoyoyu (Mar 1, 2009)

En que parte de la pagina de microchip se piden los "samples" estos gratuitos¿?, porque yo aprovechare ya que soy de una universidad politecnica asi empiezo con los microcontroladores  


Saludos!


----------



## unleased! (Mar 1, 2009)

Yo, la verdad que lo veo un poco tonto en españa pedir samples porque los CI estan muy baratos. Si tienes que pagar portes por el precio te compras dos o tres integrados, y si vas a series de unos 30 centimos te los sirven en puñados.

saludos!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Mar 6, 2009)

"Hola no se tu ubicación pero para Argentina *no existen* las muestras gratis."

Mira yo soy de La Pampa y tengo un amigo que consiguió muestras gratis de unos Pics de philips (cosa que nos llamo mucho la atención a los dos). Le voy a preguntar donde los pide y si se lo llevan a la casa y todo eso.

Cuando sepa algo les escribo.


----------



## boximil1 (Mar 6, 2009)

*es que por pedir muestras gratis donde no hace falta es que terminan cerrandoles las puertas.*

ya han escrito algunos que no tien sentido hacer eso y yo opino igual.
si quieren hacer un proyecto van y lo compran , por un par de dolares no tiene ningun sentido andar esperando  a ver si consiguen "de regalo " esos chips, me parece poco profesional, en fin, no lo tomen a mal por favor.
es solo mi opinion.

Diganme que lo que quieren es información. me parece buenisimo apoyo tecnico , tambien , pero los chips !
la venta de insumos es la ganancia de las empresas
el valor de vuestros proyectos deberia ser mucho mayor (muchisimo) que el costo de un chip para andar pidiendolo gratis.
si uno abusa entonces cuando necesite algo no podra pedirlo.

saludos


----------



## pic-man (Mar 6, 2009)

Si para microchip y otras empresas dar muestras gratis supusiera perdida no lo harían, si lo hacen es porque les debe beneficiar, si la gente no les compra yo supongo que esos envíos gratis siempre los pueden deducir de impuestos.

Creo que para esas empresas sería mucho mas costoso dar apoyo técnico que muestras gratis.


----------



## boximil1 (Mar 6, 2009)

el apoyo tecnico es para alguien que esta estudiando de verdad, que va a dedicarse y por lo tanto usara esos chips, seria tonto dedicar meses de estudio para luego no usarlos.
el "aprovechar un regalo" muchas veces termina en una estanteria.
total , era gratis , yo lo pedi.

y le quitan la posibilidad a un grupo de estudiantes que estan en una escuela tecnica o en una universidad.

muchisima gente en muchas cosas es asi, levante esto , estaba tirado, no era de nadie.
si lo regalan yo agarro uno, despues veo si me sirve.

lo importante es lograr que VUESTRO TRABAJO valga, asi no necesitaran pedir nada gratis a nadie.

saludos


----------



## analfabeta (Mar 6, 2009)

Si los envian, al menos en México, hay que  especificar un correo electrónico de alguna universidad, pero te los entregan en tu casa y sin costo de ningun tipo


----------



## Tucker (Mar 7, 2009)

Hace tiempo si que se podian pedir de forma gratuita, no se pagaba el transporte ni nada.Pero hace poco me metí en la página de microchip y he visto que muchos paises incluido España ya no están en la lista de la web para pedir las muestras.En el caso de España tienes que contactar via correo postal o telefono con un distribuidor ubicado en Francia.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Mar 13, 2009)

perdon por la tardanza tuve un problemita con internet. Te los mandaban gratis nisiquiera te cobraban el envio pero efectivamente ahora no estan mandando. Alguien sabe por que?


----------



## Varo001 (Sep 4, 2009)

Aqui a Mexico si llegan samples gratis, una vez entre varios amigos pedimos el PIC18f452 y si no los mandaron pero pagando el envio, no recuerdo cuanto pero poco. Pero acabo de escuchar que ya se termino eso de las muestras gratis y es que estaba a punto de pedir algunos dsPIC30f4011 y ya no se pudo. Quiza esto se deba a la dura situación que estan pasando este tipo de empresas.


----------



## Meta (Sep 5, 2009)

La crisis la culpable.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 5, 2009)

te referis a la crisis economica ???
o a la otra ???

por que que haya miles de xzwrzx%&/( pidiendo cosas gratis solo por que son gratis.........es un sindrome de una cierta crisis .

hay PICs de 1 U$ y de 15 u$ .
si voy a invertir un tiempo monstruoso de el mio en desarrollar algo , ni me caliento por "manguear" un pic, es de costo cero comparado con el resto de el gasto personal.

a veces es cuestion politica de la empresa, alguno en la empresa se da cuenta que esta tomando una politica totalmente incorrecta al dar pics gatis a todo $%%&&% que lo pida y simplemente optimiza su sistema, en vez de perdr recursos al cuete.

dar pics gratis ???? 
ponele a una escuela industrial o universidad , y no solo el pic sino que ademas un kit de desarrollo me parece util como mecanismo de promocio de microchip.
pero darle a particulares ........es RIDICULO.
sean hoobystas o empresas es RIDICULO.


----------



## abkaos (Sep 9, 2009)

hola ke tal, tengo un apregunta respecto al pedido de pics en microchip ke envia gratis
komo se hace, dentro d ela pagina, ke tengo ke hacer , ya lei lo de los requisitos para 
ke te los envien ,en una direccion ke puso alguien , ahora me gustaria saber komo se hace el proceso , si alguien puede ayudar porfavor,.......


----------



## higuita (Ago 27, 2010)

amigos alguien sabe como pedir muestras gratis para estudiantes de la pagina analog devices.
gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 28, 2010)

Hola higuita

entra a este enlace
http://www.analog.com/en/content/samples/fca.html

o a este para ver otras compañias
http://www.edaboard.com/thread10425.html

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 30, 2010)

que buen aporte! 

gracias MrCarlos!


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola a todos

vean también este enlace
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/oportunidad-irrepetible-pedir-samples-gratis-16744/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## higuita (Sep 1, 2010)

muchas gracias amigo pero quisiera que me explicaras un poco mas de como hacerlo, tengo que registrarme y como es la solicitud de pedido.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 23, 2011)

Nahhhh, que garrón...

Recién acabo de hacer un pedido de Samples a TI, creyendo que era todo totalmente gratis... 
Me registré con mi cuenta "@hotmail.com" y aún así me aceptaron la dirección de e-mail, y ya hice mi encargo.
Me llegó el e-mail efectivamente notificándome sobre el pedido, y efectivamente dicen que va a estar en casa el 30 de diciembre... hoy es 23, así que son 7 días, lo cual me pareció rapidísimo! 

Ahora estoy medio preocupado porque no sé qué importe me pedirán por el envío... ya veo que me salen con unos U$S 100... Y me mato.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 23, 2011)

Que fácil que la has hecho...
Cuando yo las pedí para la universidad, me contestaron que tenía que mandar un mail a TI Brasil para explicarles por que los pedía, ya que no hacían envíos a sudamérica ni creían que laburaba en la uni...aún registrandome con el correo de ahí.
Conclusión: Tuve que mandar mail a la gente de TI Brasil explicando que eran para unas prácticas de laboratorio , y ellos autorizaron el pedido a USA. De ahí me llegaron en 15 días sin cargo....pero fué bastante tortuoso...


----------



## keysoy (Dic 24, 2011)

Hola, me podríais decir algun proveedor de samples, pero para europa¿¿¿???


Un saludo


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 24, 2011)

Microchip
TI
National

Todas me mandaron samples. Gratis a España. Pero que no pretenda el compañero subsoho resistencias, condensadores ni nada por el estilo. Por mi parte saque algún sample de:

Ampli de audio: TDA7266 (7w+7w). Con este me inicié en este mundo cada día más apasionante.
PICs: 16F866, 16F876A, 16LF84A, ... Todos programados con una tarjeta de las sencillitas de hacer o baratas.
Vúmetros: LM3915 y LM3916.
Traductores para RS232 (No recuerdo ahora mismo el nombre) para PICs.
Reguladores de tensión. También probé unos cuantos. De 5V hasta 15V. Y negativos también.
ETC.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 24, 2011)

Está bueno pedir samples. Yo estoy esperando unos ahora, es la primera vez que pido. Unos amplificadores integrados digitales clase D, de 100+100W... Lindos "cosos". Ya vamos a ver cómo los hago funcionar... me parece que se me va a complicar un poco... 

Saludos!


----------



## German Volpe (Dic 24, 2011)

Hola gente la verdad que es interesante esto jaja. Yo me acabo de fijar y encontre esta pagina:

http://www.servisystem.com.ar/data.html

hay muuchos, el tema es que hay algunos que parece que dan samples a empresas o a usuarios especificos, no se. Yo me estoy fijando...
saludos


----------



## keysoy (Dic 25, 2011)

Hola, en estos samples dan resistencias, condensadores... y cosas así¿¿¿???

Esq yo lo unico que veo son documentos en pdf


----------



## Tavo (Dic 25, 2011)

keysoy dijo:


> Hola, en estos samples dan resistencias, condensadores... y cosas así¿¿¿???
> 
> Esq yo lo unico que veo son documentos en pdf



NO. Las resistencias, condensadores, componentes pasivos y demás cosas *andá, compralo vos y pagalo.*

¿No sabés qué son los Samples? Ok, primero averiguá eso. Después fijate si te interesan esos componentes que las fábricas ofrecen.


----------



## ars (Dic 25, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Nahhhh, que garrón...
> 
> Recién acabo de hacer un pedido de Samples a TI, creyendo que era todo totalmente gratis...
> Me registré con mi cuenta "@hotmail.com" y aún así me aceptaron la dirección de e-mail, y ya hice mi encargo.
> ...


hara mas de 5 meses que pedi tambien en i, los integrados de ampli de 7w+7w y nunca m llegaron. quedaron perdidos por ahi


----------



## keysoy (Dic 25, 2011)

Ok, Tavo. Yo pensaba que los samples eran, productos electronicos de pruebas como condensadores, resistencias...


----------



## Tavo (Dic 25, 2011)

keysoy dijo:


> Ok, Tavo. Yo pensaba que los samples eran, productos electronicos de pruebas como condensadores, resistencias...



Los Samples suelen ser componentes de reciente fabricación, digamos "de la actualidad" que las fábricas regalan con el objetivo de promocionar su producto. Por eso son gratis. Generalmente son suelen ser componentes de alta tecnología, ya que estamos en el 2011... Es decir, es obvio que no van a promocionar un TDA2003 o un 2N3055... se entiende? 

Suelen ser cosas de reciente fabricación. Y a menudo, complejas.

Yo estoy a la espera de mi pedido, esperemos que llegue!

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 25, 2011)

> Nahhhh, que garrón...
> 
> Recién acabo de hacer un pedido de Samples a TI, creyendo que era todo totalmente gratis...
> Me registré con mi cuenta "@hotmail.com" y aún así me aceptaron la dirección de e-mail, y ya hice mi encargo.
> ...



Hace unos 2 días hice mi solicitud de muestras a TI, concluí el registro correctamente... salvo que por ser de México me pidieron justificación como al compañero Ezavalla. Les expliqué mi necesidad (en general pedí unos uC para iniciarme con este fabricante) pero aún así no me ha llegado el correo de confirmación. Entonces le pregunto al amigo Tavo, ¿Cuento tiempo transcurrió desde que hiciste tu pedido hasta que te respondieron con ese e-mail?... Estoy suponiendo que posiblemente se han retardado por la temporada, fiestas, año nuevo, etc  jeje ... Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Dic 27, 2011)

‎





Daniel Meza dijo:


> Hace unos 2 días hice mi solicitud de muestras a TI, concluí el registro correctamente... salvo que por ser de México me pidieron justificación como al compañero Ezavalla. Les expliqué mi necesidad (en general pedí unos uC para iniciarme con este fabricante) pero aún así no me ha llegado el correo de confirmación. Entonces le pregunto al amigo Tavo, ¿Cuento tiempo transcurrió desde que hiciste tu pedido hasta que te respondieron con ese e-mail?... Estoy suponiendo que posiblemente se han retardado por la temporada, fiestas, año nuevo, etc jeje ... Saludos


Que tal Daniel...

Mirá, el lapso de tiempo desde que inicié el pedido hasta que me llegó la notificación por e-mail *fue de menos de 1 hora!* 

Iba a sacar una impresión de pantalla del correo de confirmación, pero con este link que les paso me parece que va a ser suficiente. 

*FedEx Tracking...*

Saludos!

PS: Si alguien cree que es inseguro mostrar eso, por favor avísenme y edito el mensaje, o que lo haga directamente un moderador. Creo que nadie puede tener malas intensiones acá, peeeeeeeeeeero... el foro es público.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 27, 2011)

Uhh entonces algo hice mal porque aún no me llega confirmación del pedido 

Intentaré mañana de nuevo con otro correo (le pediré a mi hermano prestado el que tiene de la uni jeje) 
gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Alloy (Dic 27, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Microchip
> TI
> National
> 
> ...





Yo intente pedir pero me exigian tener un mail corporativo o perteneciente o relacionado con la enseñanza. Como podria hacer este mail? me interesaria pedir algunos pics. Si puedes poner como lo hiciste?


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 27, 2011)

Alloy dijo:


> Yo intente pedir pero me exigian tener un mail corporativo o perteneciente o relacionado con la enseñanza. Como podria hacer este mail? me interesaria pedir algunos pics. Si puedes poner como lo hiciste?



No se si esto acata las normas del foro. Así que me limitaré a dar un consejo y no ser explícito:

Alloy, para empresas como Microchip o Texas Instrumetns, hotmail, gmail, ... son facilmente rechazables. Pero, ¿tú crees que otros proveedores de correo eléctronico (principalmente aquellos propios de un país concreto) no pueden ser erroneamente asociados a cuentas coorporativas y pasar el corte?


----------



## Tavo (Dic 27, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> No se si esto acata las normas del foro. Así que me limitaré a dar un consejo y no ser explícito:
> 
> Alloy, para empresas como Microchip o Texas Instrumetns, hotmail, gmail, ... son facilmente rechazables. Pero, ¿tú crees que otros proveedores de correo eléctronico (principalmente aquellos propios de un país concreto) no pueden ser erroneamente asociados a cuentas coorporativas y pasar el corte?



La verdad no sé de que hablan. Yo tengo cuenta en Hotmail y Gmail. Con cualquiera de las dos cuentas me toman los pedidos sin ningún problema. 

Hasta el momento no he necesitado un email corporativo para pedidos en Texas Instruments. En la única página que me rechazan pedido, hasta ahora, es un National Semiconductor...

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 27, 2011)

Apoyo a Tavo... mi pedido como comenté anteriormente se había retrasado, pero hoy 27 de diciembre he recibido por fin el mensaje de confirmación del envío de las piezas a México.
Ahora igualmente espero que el costo del envío (si es que hacen el cargo) no sea tan grande 
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Dic 27, 2011)

Teóricamente este viernes tendría que llegar mi pedido a casa. Podría ser antes, porque mi pedido ya está en Buenos Aires desde hoy a las 1:00 A.M. y desde Bs.As. hasta donde vivo hay 600km...

Confío en que voy a recibir el paquete. Si todo sale en orden y si no me cobran una fortuna por el envío, el Lunes 2 de Enero de 2012 ya estoy haciendo mi segundo encargo... 

Cuando me llegue el paquete van fotos.


----------



## Alloy (Dic 27, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> La verdad no sé de que hablan. Yo tengo cuenta en Hotmail y Gmail. Con cualquiera de las dos cuentas me toman los pedidos sin ningún problema.
> 
> Hasta el momento no he necesitado un email corporativo para pedidos en Texas Instruments. En la única página que me rechazan pedido, hasta ahora, es un National Semiconductor...
> 
> Saludos.




Con los demas no he probado, hablo de Microchip. Ademas creo que Microchip no envia a america del sur. Esto lei hace tiempo.

Probare lo que dices Pelalo.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 28, 2011)

> Confío en que voy a recibir el paquete. Si todo sale en orden y si no me cobran una fortuna por el envío, el Lunes 2 de Enero de 2012 ya estoy haciendo mi segundo encargo...



Perfecto... esperemos que así sea, acabo de revisar el estado de mi envio y según estiman, mi pedido llegará el 29 de Diciembre (vaya que en verdad es rápido). 



> Cuando me llegue el paquete van fotos



Esperamos esas fotos... yo les diré lo que solicité:
2 uC MSP430F168 y un sensor de temperatura I2C, quiero empezar a probar los uC de este fabricante aunque lo que si me saldrá caro será alguna tarjeta entrenadora.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 29, 2011)

Y bueno hoy 29 de diciembre tal y como lo prometieron, ha llegado mi pedido 

Les dejo una fotos








Y sin ningún cargo... Saludos y buen inicio de año


----------



## Tavo (Dic 30, 2011)

Buenas, yo también les quería decir que ayer llegó mi pedido, antes de la fecha estimada.

Pero lamentablemente *se equivocaron, me enviaron cualquier otra cosa.* En vez de enviarme los TAS que les había encargado (amplificadores digitales clase D), me enviaron unas memorias de no sé que tipo, diminutas... :enfadado:

http://search.datasheetcatalog.net/key/430F1610

¿Y ahora para que las uso? En mi caso, no tienen ninguna aplicación, me da lo mismo tenerlas o tirarlas a la basura. 

Lamento que se hayan equivocado. Me suena extraño, viniendo de una empresa seria... Es una lástima.

Las fotos se las debo, primero porque no tengo cámara y segundo porque no tiene gracia, estoy tan decepcionado que ni ganas de sacar fotos... 

Saludos.


----------



## Jadacuor (Dic 30, 2011)

Hola, yo he pedido de Texas y de ST, Texas es la mejor de todas, los pedidos llegan en maximo 5 dias (minimo 3) los de ST al principio se tardaban 5 dias pero ahora tardan hasta 1 mes  ; para los que piden en texas y no les llega lo que segun uds pidieron o no les llega en el empaquetado que querian les quiero comentar como se debe hacer... (al principio todo lo que pedi me llego en QFN, BGA,LQFP,etc) ....
entonces lo primero es registrarse (no importa si es hotmail,gmail,.edu,etc) luego en la parte superior centro de la pagina dice "samples and buy" y se despliega un menu que dice samples, luego llegan a una pagina donde en la parte izq tienen las categorias de los productos que pueden pedir:
ejm: vamos a pedir un amplificador diferencial (muy bueno) entonces seleccionamos "amplifiers and linear" de la parte izquierda luego seleccionamos "Difference Amplifier" y ahi nos salen los productos de esa categoria, vamos a buscar el INA106, y aqui el error que muchos cometen que es activar la casilla de ADD TO CART puesto que asi se los agrega pero sin especificar el empaquetado o con el empaquetado por defecto (por decirlo asi). la forma correcta es dar click en el nombre del producto, ahi se les abre una pagina que contiene el link del datasheet, la descripcion del producto,  las caracteristicas, los parametros y una parte que dice SAMPLE or BUY (pedir como muestra o comprar) en esta tabla aparecen todos los empaquetados dsiponibles para ese producto, solo es cuestion de seleccionar el que queramos dando click en el boton "sample or buy" que esta al frente de cada producto, por ejemplo el ina106kp viene en PDIP apenas para trabajar en protoboard... eso
es todo, espero que a alguien le sea util...
saludos desde colombia..

PD: no hagan mas de 3 pedidos por año, no pidan cosas solo por pedir, agradezcan de vez en cuando, comprenles algo de vez en cuando.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 31, 2011)

No se si leyeron mi anterior mensaje, donde decía que Texas Instruments se había equivocado con el envío...

Quisiera mandarles un e-mail para decirles lo que pasó (reclamo), pero no se a dónde enviarlo! *Alguien me puede ayudar?* Estuve buscando en la página las formas de contacto pero no sé cuál es la correcta...

Estoy bastante decepcionado.

Saludos.

PS: Obviamente el e-mail va en inglés, con la ayuda de un traductor...


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 31, 2011)

Creo que es aquí.

Un saludo


----------



## juani_c (Dic 31, 2011)

Jadacuor dijo:


> ejm: vamos a pedir un amplificador diferencial (muy bueno) entonces seleccionamos "amplifiers and linear" de la parte izquierda luego seleccionamos "Difference Amplifier" y ahi nos salen los productos de esa categoria, vamos a buscar el INA106, y aqui el error que muchos cometen que es activar la casilla de ADD TO CART puesto que asi se los agrega pero sin especificar el empaquetado o con el empaquetado por defecto (por decirlo asi).



con esa forma de elegirlos ESPECIFICAS EL EMPAQUETADO. si te fijas en la segunda columna "Pkg", ese es el empaque (o Package). Depende los dispositivos que permitan ser ordenados como Samples (de lo contrario dice Not in Free Sample Program) elegis el encapsulado que quieras. El problema en este caso es que tenes que saber a que encapsulado pertenece cada código, por ej "N" es para encapsulados DIP, que son los más "manejables" 

Saludos!


----------



## rambosterr (Dic 31, 2011)

que tan seguro es poner datos reales en la pagina de TI??


----------



## juani_c (Dic 31, 2011)

yo driria que es seguro, son gente seria. En algunos casos no te queda más que poner datos reales como tu dirección y nombre para el envio.

@Tavo;
que raro que se hayan equivocado.ha! de paso, el link que pusite es de uno de los micros de texas, no memoria. dos consultas; 
cual es el nombre completo de ese TAS que pediste? (curiosidad nomás...)
en el Order History figura el pedido correcto de tu TAS o aparece otra cosa?

saludos!


----------



## obatsug (Dic 31, 2011)

hola alguien sabe de alguna empresa que envie samples gratis o por lo menos yo pagar el envio pero lo único que quiero es que acepten correo hotmail porque no tengo ninguna otra forma de tener un correo de empresa o de colegio  aaaaaaa y que envíen a mexico jejejejeje. saludos y feliz 2012


----------



## Tavo (Dic 31, 2011)

juani_c dijo:


> yo driria que es seguro, son gente seria. En algunos casos no te queda más que poner datos reales como tu dirección y nombre para el envio.


Yo digo lo mismo. Es una página seria, y es totalmente confiable poner datos reales. Es más, sería de mala persona mentirles.



juani_c dijo:


> @Tavo;
> que raro que se hayan equivocado.ha! de paso, el link que pusite es de uno de los micros de texas, no memoria. dos consultas;
> cual es el nombre completo de ese TAS que pediste? (curiosidad nomás...)
> en el Order History figura el pedido correcto de tu TAS o aparece otra cosa?


Hola Juani...
TAS son una serie de amplificadores digitales (clase D) que recientemente sacó TI. El que yo había encargado era el TAS5142, que en teoría es de 100+100W (stereo).

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets2/59/597031_1.pdf

En el Order History (lo revisé como 20 veces por las dudas) dice exactamente lo que pedí y todos los datos correctos... El problema fue *el yanqui que estaba embalando la encomienda*, quizá estaba chateando por SMS con la novia y estaba medio distraído...  (jajaja) 

Es una pena. Un viaje desde USA hasta acá totalmente sin sentido. 

Les quería mandar un e-mail de reclamo, pero ya no tiene sentido. No sé bien a qué dirección enviar ni tampoco tengo esperanzas de lograr algo concreto... tendré que hacer un nuevo encargue pidiendo el mismo producto...

Saludos. Gracias por preocuparte...


----------



## danihack (Feb 16, 2012)

Hola cobran algo por pedir Muestras  a www.national.com , Texas Instruments, Microchip, o es totalmente gratis,soy de españa
Gracias


----------



## keysoy (Feb 16, 2012)

Los samples son gratis, o eso tengo yo entendido. Como su propio nombre indica, son productos de prueba


----------



## Tavo (Feb 16, 2012)

No, a National no vas a poder porque necesitás tener una cuenta de correo electrónico corporativo, cosa que es difícil de conseguir, y definitivamente no se puede obtener gratis. La opción más viable que estuve viendo es la de Abrir un correo corporativo con Google Apps, pero la inscripción por 1 año sale 40 dólares... Así que, esas son las "novedades"... :S


----------



## Daniel Meza (Feb 16, 2012)

Informense de algún familiar que tenga un correo corporativo, eso fué mi caso por que usé el correo de la Uni de mi hermano. Ahora he recibido samples de Texas Instruments, Analog Devices y apenas en la semana de STMicroelectronics.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 16, 2012)

Estuve buscando por la página de ST... y les pregunto, ¿Qué están pidiendo ustedes a ST? Porque a mi nada me llama la curiosidad para pedir de ahí...
Principalmente me interesan las cosas relacionadas con el audio... pero no encontré mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Feb 16, 2012)

En mi caso me enfoco más a dispositivos digitales, yo pedí dos memorias RAM no volátiles y un controlador para motores paso a paso


----------



## adrianferrer (Feb 16, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> La opción más viable que estuve viendo es la de Abrir un correo corporativo con Google Apps, pero la inscripción por 1 año sale 40 dólares... Así que, esas son las "novedades"... :S



Creo que sale más barato contratar un hosting básico, acá hay algunos que salen en menos de 100 pesos argentinos al año... y tienes tu propio dominio comercial y por lo general unas 5 cuentas de correo, además hay ISPs que con un pequeño pago adicional también venden cuentas de correo corporativo, hostings, etc... hay que ver que vas a pedir a ver si vale la pena..


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 17, 2012)

Yo a ST si he pedido algún sample y sí me lo han enviado sin pagar nada, igual que microchip, analog devices y Texas Instruments.
Creo que a Lumex también hice un pedido pero me lo denegaron... no me acuerdo bien. Voy a intentarlo de nuevo


----------



## danihack (Feb 27, 2012)

Acabo de recibir unas muestras de STMicroelectronics


----------



## maezca (Feb 27, 2012)

como se piden muestras en st? yo ya pedi a Texas y me las mando, tambien a maxim y supuestamente esta en envio..
En national nunca puedo confirmar mi orden porque siempre me salta un error.... 
Y en microchip cobran 7euros..
Ah para todo uso mi correo educativo de mi escuela.


----------



## danihack (Feb 27, 2012)

En este apartado http://www.st.com/internet/com/ordering/samples.jsp


----------



## maezca (Feb 27, 2012)

danihack dijo:


> En este apartado http://www.st.com/internet/com/ordering/samples.jsp



recien ise una orden, aunque en una parte me pedia un codigo cnpj que no se que es, puse mi numero de documento


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 27, 2012)

maezca, microchip cobra por envío de samples a argentina? Si es así, por qué allí os cobran y aquí en España es totalmente gratuito? Por temas de aduanas y eso?


----------



## maezca (Feb 27, 2012)

aca a argentina si cobran: cobran 7.50€ por envio


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 27, 2012)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> maezca, microchip cobra por envío de samples a argentina? Si es así, por qué allí os cobran y aquí en España es totalmente gratuito? Por temas de aduanas y eso?



Por temas de que España está mucho más cerca de la civilización electrónica que Argentina  seguramente tenga hasta algunas oficinas en Europa y con lo de la Unión Europea el tráfico de "cosas" es mucho más simple, barato y rápido.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 27, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Los Samples suelen ser componentes de reciente fabricación, digamos "de la actualidad" que las fábricas regalan con el objetivo de promocionar su producto. Por eso son gratis. Generalmente son suelen ser componentes de alta tecnología, ya que estamos en el 2011... Es decir, es obvio que no van a promocionar un TDA2003 o un 2N3055... se entiende?
> 
> Suelen ser cosas de reciente fabricación. Y a menudo, complejas.
> 
> ...


 
yo quiero samples de alguna escuela de modelos..........

aclaro: fem........ no quiero errores...


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 27, 2012)

Tienes razón Neodymio, esta mañana me han llegado unos samples de PIC's y me he fijado en la caja y pone como enviado desde Inglaterra.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 28, 2012)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Tienes razón Neodymio, esta mañana me han llegado unos samples de PIC's y me he fijado en la caja y pone como enviado desde Inglaterra.




Lo raro es que lo envíen desde Inglaterra ya que Microchip tiene representación en España, concretamente es Sagitron SA

Sal U2


----------



## German Volpe (Mar 1, 2012)

Yo ya hice mi pedido a TI y desp de 2 dias me llego el correo de confirmacion. Asi que cuando me llegue les digo que tal.
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Mar 1, 2012)

Qué pediste a TI Germán? Estaría bueno que cada uno diga que pidió.. jeje 

Yo en total hice dos pedidos. Mi primer pedido a TI fue por unos chips amplificadores clase D, pero tuve tanta mala suerte que se equivocaron y me mandaron cualquier otra cosa, unas memorias muy raras con un millón de pines microscópicos... 

Mi segundo y último pedido a TI fue hace un mes, y pedí unos UC3525. Ya sé que es un chip fácil de conseguir, pero acá donde vivo no hay casa de electrónica y no tenía forma de conseguirlo... así que se los pedí a ellos, y en dos días los tenía en mi casa... 

La verdad es que esa gente es seria, me impresiona la agilidad que tienen, FedEx es espectacular, tardan dos días para traer algo desde USA...


----------



## German Volpe (Mar 1, 2012)

Hola tavo como andas? Te cuento lo que pedi son cosas sencillas, nada digital porque todavia no ando en eso.

*NA555 *- Precision Timers NA555DR 5 of 5 part(s) Shipped 01 Mar 2012 *TPS61165 *- High Brightness White LED Driver in 2mm x 2mm QFN Package TPS61165DBVR 5 of 5 part(s) Shipped 01 Mar 2012 *DCH010505D *- Miniature, 1W, 3kVDC Isolated DC/DC Converters DCH010505DN7 1 of 1 part(s) Shipped 01 Mar 2012 *UA7824 *- 3 Pin 1.5A Fixed 24V Positive Voltage Regulator UA7824CKCS 5 of 5 part(s) Shipped 01 Mar 2012 *UA7812 *- 3 Pin 1.5A Fixed 12V Positive Voltage Regulator UA7812CKTTR 5 of 5 part(s) Shipped 01 Mar 2012 
Sabes que yo tambien queria pedir amplis clase D pero se ve que no los dan mas, y debe ser que justo te mandaron esas cosas cuando cambiaron el tema de los samples.
Asi que no mandan mas amplificadores como samples. Pero bueno. Ahora estoy viendo de conseguir algun mail que no sea con hotmail o yahoo o gmail para pedir a national semiconductor
Saludos


----------



## maezca (Mar 1, 2012)

hola hoy recibi un pedido de texas (uln2803 - max232-tl7660-lm358) y uno de maxim con 2 icl7107 y antes recibi de texas 5 de mc34063a... muy bien embalado lo de texas en una caja con cada ic en un riel plastico y una bolsa antiestatica. y el de maxim tambien muy bueno pero en sobre..

El otro dia me aceptaron el pedido de st pero cuando veo me habia olvidado de poner la altura de mi casa. Le envie un mensaje al soporte y medijo que no habia nada que hacerle, si no me llega que lo vuelva a pedir


----------



## Tavo (Mar 1, 2012)

Germán, tené cuidado, o más bien, tené presente que si vas a pedir a National, tenés que pagar vos el envío. Además, como requisito principal necesitás una dirección de e-mail corporativo para pedir... El envío hasta la provincia de Buenos Aires sale algo de $80 pesos argentinos.

Saludos.


----------



## maezca (Mar 1, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Germán, tené cuidado, o más bien, tené presente que si vas a pedir a National, tenés que pagar vos el envío. Además, como requisito principal necesitás una dirección de e-mail corporativo para pedir... El envío hasta la provincia de Buenos Aires sale algo de $80 pesos argentinos.
> 
> Saludos.



national siempre cobra? yo intente hacer pedidos, me llega el mail de confirmacion, le doy a link pero me sale un error, uso mail educativo.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 1, 2012)

Exacto, National Semiconductor siempre cobra. Tiene muy buenas cosas, la especialización de ellos es la tecnología analógica... Pero todo tiene un precio.  Ellos sólo te "regalan" el producto, vos tenés que pagar el envío o ir a buscarlo a la fábrica.. 

Saludos.


----------



## maezca (Mar 1, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Exacto, National Semiconductor siempre cobra. Tiene muy buenas cosas, la especialización de ellos es la tecnología analógica... Pero todo tiene un precio.  Ellos sólo te "regalan" el producto, vos tenés que pagar el envío o ir a buscarlo a la fábrica..
> 
> Saludos.



igual que microchip..raro que en la pagina no me dice lo del precio..


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 1, 2012)

Navegando por la red me encontré una lista de empresas que dan muestras gratis...:

Texas Instruments -- http://www.ti.com/
Maxim - Dallas Semiconductors -- http://www.maxim-ic.com/
Microchip -- http://www.microchip.com/
Sensirion -- http://www.sensirion.com/
ATMEL -- http://www.atmel.com/
Fairchild -- http://www.fairchildsemi.com/
Ramtron -- http://www.ramtron.com/
Analog Devices -- http://www.analog.com/productSelection/orderSamples/index.html
Bourns -- http://www.bourns.com/
National Semiconductor -- http://www.national.com/
Clare -- http://www.clare.com
RF Microwaves -- http://www.rfmd.com
FTD -- http://www.FTDIchip.com (USB Chips)
Allegro -- http://www.allegromicro.com
VLSI Solution -- http://www.vlsi.fi (mp3 chips)
MicroSemi -- http://www.microsemi.com
Princeton -- http://www.princeton.com.tw/index-e.htm
AVX (only passive components) -- http://www.avxcorp.com/RequestSample.asp
California Micro Devices -- http://www.calmicro.com/contact_us/samples_request.html
Catalyst Semiconductor -- http://www.catsemi.com/iko_bld_page.cfm?id=47
Cypress semiconductor -- http://www.cypress.com/support/mysupport.cfm
Infenion -- http://www.infineon.com/cgi/ecrm.dll/jsp/showfrontend.do?lang=EN&channel_oid=-11224
Ramtron -- http://www.ramtron.com/products/productsOptInEmail.asp
Sipex -- http://www.sipex.com/support/samples_literature.cfm
Steward (ferrites, inductive products etc.) -- http://www.steward.com/Sample_Request.asp
Supertex -- http://www.supertex.com
Reptron -- http://www.reptron.com/di/Sample.asp
Bivar -- http://www.bivar.com/html/contact.html http://www.larsenassociates.com/cac.html
Ria Electronic -- http://www.riaelectronic.com/samples.asp
SunLED -- http://www.sunled.com/RequestInfo/SamplesRequest.htm
Above Board Electronics -- http://www.aboveboardelectronics.com
Mill-Max -- http://www.mill-max.com/home/index.html
Chesrep -- http://www.chesrep.com/page2.htm
Raltron -- http://www.raltron.com/products/request.asp
Meritek USA -- http://www.meritekusa.com/sample.php
Murata Europe -- http://www.murata-europe.com/contact/samples.html
Clarostat -- http://www.clarostat.com/SampleRe.nsf/SampReq?OpenForm
Molex -- http://www.molex.com
Kycon -- http://www.kycon.com/Form_Samples.html
AZ Microtek -- http://www.azmicrotek.com/samples.html
Astrorep -- http://www.astrorep.com/NYsubweb/orderform.htm
Xicor -- http://www.xicor.com/form_sample_requests.php
FMG Electronics -- http://www.fmgelectronics.ie/sample.htm
ElecTec -- http://www.electec.com/samples.html
BHEL Electronics -- http://www.bhelectronics.com/transformer-qtrpak-request.html
Sager -- http://www.sager.com/
Marshall -- http://www.marshall.com/
Lambind -- http://www.lambind.com/request.shtml
Edgecards -- https://www.edgecards.com/ordersamples.php
Onsemi -- http://www.onsemi.com
Tamweb -- http://www.tamweb.com/Samples,%20Literature.htm
Promor -- http://www.promor.com/requesta.htm
Crystal -- http://www.crystal.com/design/products/samples/
Burr-Brown -- http://www.burr-brown.com/
Philips Logic -- http://www.philipslogic.com/order/sample/
CentralSemi -- http://www.centralsemi.com
Cirrus -- http://www.cirrus.com/design/products/samples/
LittelFuse -- http://www.littelfuse.com/Products/samplesElect.asp
Fox Online -- http://www.foxonline.com/forms/noncryqu_4X.asp
Vitelel Electronics -- http://www.vitelelectronics.com/ulinear.htm
SemTech -- http://www.semtech.com/press/pa_082401.html
OKW -- http://www.okw.co.uk/catalogue/sample/sample_form.htm
CarlingTech -- http://www.carlingtech.com/contact/quote.asp
MXCom -- http://www.mxcom.com
Allegro -- http://www.allegromicro.com/control/prodline.htm
Agere -- http://www.agere.com/pmap/requests.html
Heyco -- http://www.heyco.com/sample.htm
Elantec -- http://www.elantec.com/pages/samples.html
TekNational -- http://www.teknational.com/form_response.html
FCI Connect -- http://www.fciconnect.com/basics/basics_america/basics_america_01.asp
BPT Fittings -- http://www.bptfittings.com/Cust_Service/SamplesForm12.html
FTDI Chip (Might not be free) -- http://www.ftdichip.com/FTSalesNetwork.htm
Sensirion -- http://www.sensirion.com/
ITW/Fastex -- http://www.itw-fastex.com/catalog.html
RIA Connect -- http://www.riaconnect.com/samples.html
PacTec Enclosures -- http://www.pactecenclosures.com/free_sample.lfml
Cirrus Logic -- http://www.cirrus.com/en/request/smp/sreq.jsp
Linear Technologies -- http://www.linear.com/
Freescale (previously Motorola) -- http://www.freescale.com/files/abstract/help_page/SAMPLES_FAQS.htm
Philips Semi -- http://www.semiconductors.philips.com/
ST Microelectronics -- http://www.st.com/
Cypress -- http://www.cypress.com/
Vishay -- http://www.vishay.com/
Intersil -- http://www.intersil.com/
New Age Enclosures -- http://www.newageenclosures.com/purchase.htm
Hammond Manufacturing -- http://www.hammfg.com/
Micro Metals -- http://www.micrometals.com/samples_index.html
Marktech Optoelectronics -- http://www.marktechopto.com/
Philips LumiLED's -- http://www.lumileds.com/
Purdy Electronics -- http://www.purdyelectronics.com/
RichCo Inc -- http://www.richco-inc.com/sampleframes.asp/
Agilent -- http://www.semiconductor.agilent.com
AVX -- http://www.avxcorp.com/RequestSample.asp
California Micro Devices -- http://www.calmicro.com/contact_us/samples_request.html
Catalyst Semiconductor -- http://www.catsemi.com/need_a_sample/index.html
Sipex -- http://www.sipex.com/products/samples.aspx
Supertex -- http://www.supertex.com/contact_form/sample_request
Clare -- http://www.clare.com
Zilog -- http://www.zilog.com
Coilcraft -- http://www.coilcraft.com/
Hittie -- http://www.hittite.com/index.cfm
CML Micro -- http://www.cmlmicro.com
Holtek -- http://www.holtek.com/english/contact/contact.htm
System General -- http://www.sg.com.tw/semiGP/sample_E.asp
Bivar http://www.bivar.com/
MillMax -- http://www.mill-max.com
Chesrep -- http://www.chesrep.com
Avnet -- http://www.avnet.com
Promor -- http://www.promor.com
TAM -- http://www.tamweb.com
Central Semiconductors -- http://www.centralsemi.com
SMD INC. -- http://www.smdinc.com
Pericom -- http://www.pericom.com
Elesta -- http://www.elestarelays.com
Pacentec -- http://www.pactecenclosures.com
Sensitron -- http://www.sensitron.com
Bergquist -- http://www.bergquistcompany.com
Cooperet -- http://www.cooperet.com
NorthWest Components -- http://www.northwestcomponents.com
ERG -- http://www.ergpower.com
EM Microelectronics -- http://www.emmarin.com
Eswitch -- http://www.e-switch.com
ON Shore -- http://www.on-shore.com
AAVID Thermal Alloy -- http://www.aavidthermalloy.com
Epcos -- http://www.epcos.com
Fordata -- http://www.fordata.cn
TRA CON -- http://www.tra-con.com
WJ Communications -- http://www.wjcommunications.com
NJR -- http://www.njr.com
Wurth Elektronix -- http://www.we-online.com
Spectra Symbol -- http://www.spectrasymbol.com
Cirrus Logic -- http://www.cirrus.com
FreeScale -- http://www.freescale.com
Tyco -- http://www.amp.com
Elfa (Not sure they give samples) -- http://www.elfa.se/en/

Fuente: http://www.societyofrobots.com/robotforum/index.php?topic=2197.0


----------



## maezca (Mar 1, 2012)

de tu lista la mayoria no los conozco pero: ATmel no envia los samples. Fairchild no envia a argentina. Microchip cobra envio. National parece que cobra.Texas es exelente. Maxima (dallas) tambien es muy bueno (hoy lo comprobe) ftdi no son samples, son compras. philips semi no manda


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 1, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> de tu lista la mayoria no los conozco pero: ATmel no envia los samples. Fairchild no envia a argentina. Microchip cobra envio. National parece que cobra.Texas es exelente. Maxima (dallas) tambien es muy bueno (hoy lo comprobe) ftdi no son samples, son compras. philips semi no manda


Tengo un servicio de courier con dirección en los estados unidos  asi que a pedir...!


----------



## maezca (Mar 1, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Tengo un servicio de courier con dirección en los estados unidos  asi que a pedir...!



 jaja ami me gustaria poder recibir algunos pics ...


----------



## Tavo (Mar 2, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> National parece que cobra.


Parece no, COBRA. Lo sé por propia experiencia. 


maezca dijo:


> Texas es exelente. Maxima (dallas) tambien es muy bueno (hoy lo comprobe)


Coincido, Texas, la mejor de todas... envía rapidísimo, no cobra envío y tiene muy buenas cosas... 

Una pregunta, MAXIM cobra el envío o algo? Porque tengo ganas de pedir una cosas...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 2, 2012)

yo no sabia que MAXIM  te mandaba muestras gratis, voy a averiguar......

http://www.google.com.ar/search?tbm....,cf.osb&fp=2c7f4507127f98df&biw=1024&bih=650

no me imagine que .........


----------



## maezca (Mar 2, 2012)

no maxim no cobra ni un centavo y te lo manda por fedex al igual que texas y tarda lo mismo. En el mail no me llego el codigo de rastreo, pero despues en el sobre lo encontre  
Yo pedi dos icl7107 y me los mandaron. 
Es muy recomendable maxim..


----------



## Tavo (Mar 2, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> yo no sabia que MAXIM  te mandaba muestras gratis, voy a averiguar......
> 
> http://www.google.com.ar/search?tbm....,cf.osb&fp=2c7f4507127f98df&biw=1024&bih=650
> 
> no me imagine que .........



 ........................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Yo también quiero Samples de Maxim.........


----------



## German Volpe (Mar 3, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Germán, tené cuidado, o más bien, tené presente que si vas a pedir a National, tenés que pagar vos el envío. Además, como requisito principal necesitás una dirección de e-mail corporativo para pedir... El envío hasta la provincia de Buenos Aires sale algo de $80 pesos argentinos.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Gracias por el dato Tavo, hay que tener cuidado entonces jaja.
Saben si para pedir a maxim hay que tener mail corporativo?
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 3, 2012)

German Volpe dijo:


> Saben si para pedir a maxim hay que tener mail corporativo?


Soy capaz de registrar un dominio no mas para que me manden samples@german-volpe


----------



## German Volpe (Mar 3, 2012)

Si ajajajaj ya lo estuve pensando


----------



## Tavo (Mar 3, 2012)

Registrar un dominio no más??? Yo soy capaz de comprarle los servidores a Megaupload.....


----------



## danihack (Mar 3, 2012)

Acabo de pedir samples a National sin correo Corporativo....


----------



## Tavo (Mar 3, 2012)

danihack dijo:


> Acabo de pedir samples a National sin correo Corporativo....



Nooooo, no puede ser... de ninguna manera, te EXIJO que nos digas cómo hiciste!!!  

Bueno, todo muy lindo, pero andá preparando la billetera con unos 20 dólares de envío...


----------



## danihack (Mar 3, 2012)

Los he pedido desde españa, esperemos que no tenga que pagar nada.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 3, 2012)

Bueno, un aporte que nadie ha hecho, son fotos comprobables de los samples... 
Pues seré el primero. He aquí mis cinco joyitas LM4780 de National... 

Y también una foto de la factura de UPS... creo que se alcanza a notar bien, $79,20 es lo que tuve que pagar por el envío.. y no me arrepiento. 

Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 3, 2012)

¿En texas isntruments se pude pedir todo lo que quieras o hay un maximo?


----------



## Tavo (Mar 3, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿En texas isntruments se pude pedir todo lo que quieras o hay un maximo?


No Limbo... es como en todos lados, el máximo son 5 unidades...

No entiendo tu pregunta...  Si todo fuera pedir a rolete sin límite... la empresa se fundiría en 1 semana!


----------



## Limbo (Mar 3, 2012)

mi pregunta era esa... Mas que nada me extrañaba eso, que si no hay tope no sabia como sobrevivia la empresa..
Oye y solo se puede pedir una vez por domicilio? o cada x tiempo se puede volver a pedir?


----------



## Tavo (Mar 3, 2012)

Limbo dijo:


> mi pregunta era esa... Mas que nada me extrañaba eso, que si no hay tope no sabia como sobrevivia la empresa..
> Oye y solo se puede pedir una vez por domicilio? o cada x tiempo se puede volver a pedir?


Me parece que se puede pedir solo una vez por mes, un máximo de 5 unidades... después al mes siguiente puedes pedir otras 5 unidades...
Pero tampoco es para abusar, ellos se dan cuenta con qué frecuencia "pedís" samples... y algún día van a dejar dar samples gratis...

Yo trato de pedir una vez cada dos meses... 

Saludos!


----------



## maezca (Mar 3, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Bueno, un aporte que nadie ha hecho, son fotos comprobables de los samples...
> Pues seré el primero. He aquí mis cinco joyitas LM4780 de National...
> 
> Y también una foto de la factura de UPS... creo que se alcanza a notar bien, $79,20 es lo que tuve que pagar por el envío.. y no me arrepiento.
> ...



en que momento lo pagaste: al momento de pedir el sample o cuando lo reciviste?


----------



## Tavo (Mar 3, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> en que momento lo pagaste: al momento de pedir el sample o cuando lo reciviste?


Lo pagué en la puerta de casa... me lo trajeron a mis manos y ahí mismo me cobraron.


----------



## maezca (Mar 3, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Lo pagué en la puerta de casa... me lo trajeron a mis manos y ahí mismo me cobraron.



es la tarifa del envio, o el gasto de manipulacion, liberacion(currro de ellos) ? porque sinceramente no se que pedi (no se si es una muestra electronica o una muestra gratis de algo) el otro dia me llamaron de dhl que va a llegar el paquete a mi casa el lunes (viene de eeuu) y que necesitaban mi documento para hacer la liberacion del envio, pero no me hablo nada de algun costo. Si me llega a cobrar algo, que se lo queden.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 3, 2012)

Hice un experimento diabólico, me creé una cuenta de correo con el dominio de la pagina de un cliente y logré engañar a Maxim y voy ahora a ver si logro engañar a los de Analog Devices


----------



## maezca (Mar 3, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Hice un experimento diabólico, me creé una cuenta de correo con el dominio de la pagina de un cliente y logré engañar a Maxim y voy ahora a ver si logro engañar a los de Analog Devices



jajaja analog tambien manda samples? no sabia que maxim solo limitaba a correos empresariles, yo uso el mio educativo y me lo aceptaron (@alumnos.vaneduc.edu.ar) nos dieron uno a cada alumno hace 2 años y jamas lo use y nadie lo uso hasta ahora


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 3, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Bueno, un aporte que nadie ha hecho, son fotos comprobables de los samples...
> Pues seré el primero. He aquí mis cinco joyitas LM4780 de National...
> 
> Y también una foto de la factura de UPS... creo que se alcanza a notar bien, $79,20 es lo que tuve que pagar por el envío.. y no me arrepiento.
> ...



pero no entiendo, si son samples por que te los cobraron y como lograste que National te enviara samples a mi siempre me han dicho que hasta aca no me las traen, om sera por mi ubicacion?


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 4, 2012)

Yo quisiera tener correo educativo (debo preguntar en el tecnológico si tenemos), quisiera saber si puedo pedir samples a Microchip con uno de esos, por ahora solo he solicitado de Texas Instruments en dos ocasiones, el primero fue para ver si llegaban y solo pedí unos operacionales, así sabría si al final me cobraban algo y no fue así




La segunda fue reciente el 13 de febrero, el maestro de electrónica nos puso hacer un electrocadiograma y como aquí no venden ningún INA (y como los las tiendas saben tan bien lo que venden para darme algo parecido ) fue que solicité otros junto con un ADS1294 para intentar hacer el circuito solo con él y un microcontrolador.




Vivo en México (por Juchitán, Oaxaca) en 3 o 4 días ya salieron de aduana y de ahí lo que tarden en dejarme los, esta ves los recibí en una semana. ¿alguien más de por acá ha pedido algo a algún otro lado?
Lo que me preocupa es el tema del envío, el chip podrá costar $20USD y no hay problema pero con un envío de $45USD me lo pienso demasiado 
También he pensado en lo de registrar un dominio  $100MXN al año no seria problema y tendría mi propia pagina  ¿sirve un .com.mx?


----------



## foso (Mar 4, 2012)

National te manda samples tanto a correo corporativo como a cualquier correo. La diferencia es que a las empresas (correo corporativo) no les cobra NADA, ni envío ni producto. Si pedís de un correo común te cobran entre 10 y 20 dolares de envío. Igual que Freescale.
Lo de Texas es tremendo, que empresa !!! te pagan el desarrollo gratis, asi deben lucrar también.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 4, 2012)

foso dijo:


> National te manda samples tanto a correo corporativo como a cualquier correo. La diferencia es que a las empresas (correo corporativo) no les cobra NADA, ni envío ni producto. Si pedís de un correo común te cobran entre 10 y 20 dolares de envío. Igual que Freescale.
> Lo de Texas es tremendo, que empresa !!! te pagan el desarrollo gratis, asi deben lucrar también.


Estuve intentando pedir samples a National con mi correo "corporativo" y me dijo que debido a la alta demanda que ni sueñe que me enviaran algo 

Veamos si ST me envia lo que pedi


----------



## Tavo (Mar 4, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> pero no entiendo, si son samples *por que te los cobraron* y como lograste que National te enviara samples a mi siempre me han dicho que hasta aca no me las traen, om sera por mi ubicacion?


*A ver: NO es que me cobraron los samples.* Los samples van *REGALADOS, es decir $0*; lo que ellos cobran es el *envío*, eso es lo que tuve que pagar, aproximadamente 20 dólares.



foso dijo:


> National te manda samples tanto a correo corporativo como a cualquier correo. La diferencia es que a las empresas (correo corporativo) no les cobra NADA, ni envío ni producto. Si pedís de un correo común te cobran entre 10 y 20 dolares de envío. Igual que Freescale.
> Lo de Texas es tremendo, que empresa !!! te pagan el desarrollo gratis, asi deben lucrar también.


Me parece que te estás equivocando. Yo intenté pedir con mi correo de "Hotmail" y no pude de ninguna forma, no es una dirección válida. Sí o sí tuve que conseguir un correo corporativo y registrarme nuevamente en la página, y así y todo me cobraron el envío.

National NO envía gratis, nada. Ellos regalan solamente el producto: Del envío se hace cargo el solicitante.

Saludos.


----------



## foso (Mar 4, 2012)

Tavo dijo:
{
Me parece que te estás equivocando. Yo intenté pedir con mi correo de "Hotmail" y no pude de ninguna forma, no es una dirección válida. Sí o sí tuve que conseguir un correo corporativo y registrarme nuevamente en la página, y así y todo me cobraron el envío.
}


yo siempre pedí desde hotmail y pagaba solo envío. La última vez que pedí fue el año pasado unos drivers para leds RGB. Y me llegaron . Ahora bueno, saben que National pertenece a Texas, por ahí la cosa cambió.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 4, 2012)

foso dijo:


> yo siempre pedí desde hotmail y pagaba solo envío. La última vez que pedí fue el año pasado unos drivers para leds RGB. Y me llegaron . Ahora bueno, saben que National pertenece a Texas, por ahí la cosa cambió.


Cuando cambio? estoy intentando desde ayer pedir unos drivers y no me deja


----------



## danihack (Mar 4, 2012)

Ayer cuando pedí los samples a national me llego un correo de Texas.
Esto me ponia Texas Instruments Sample Order Verification‏


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 4, 2012)

Pues a mi me llego fue un correo de National  y esto es lo que me dice: 





> Due to the large demand for samples, we are no longer accepting sample orders placed from "@*******.org.ve" email accounts. Please re-login with your corporate/company email address.




Será que debe ser ".com" y alejado de los correos gratuitos?


----------



## maezca (Mar 4, 2012)

les dejo las fotos del envio de maxim (las primeras 2) la otra son las 2 cajas que me mando texas y la ultima son todos los amsples que recibi hasta ahora

---

national siempre que le pedio me amndan el mail de confirmacion y que tengo que tocar en el link para confirmar el envio pero despues siempre me salta un error y que me contacte con el soporte...


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 4, 2012)

maezca, esos son unos ICL7107?

*-* Ya se dieron cuenta de que clase de samples envian estos seres? http://www.okw.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## maezca (Mar 4, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> maezca, esos son unos ICL7107?
> 
> *-* Ya se dieron cuenta de que clase de samples envian estos seres? http://www.okw.co.uk/index.htm



si son unos icl7107. 

:O mandan gabinetas, aunque me pregunto sera gratis el envio? y si no va a haber quilombo en la aduana (argentia)ya que esto es britanico...


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 4, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> :O mandan gabinetas, aunque me pregunto sera gratis el envio? y si no va a haber quilombo en la aduana (argentia)ya que esto es britanico...


Son las ventajas de tener una direccion en los estados unidos jejejeje


----------



## maezca (Mar 4, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Son las ventajas de tener una direccion en los estados unidos jejejeje



 vivis en estados unido, o tenes algun conocido en estados unidos que te lo reenvia a argentina (o tu pais) ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 4, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> vivis en estados unido, o tenes algun conocido en estados unidos que te lo reenvia a argentina (o tu pais) ?


Ni una ni la otra  vivo en Chavezlandia y tengo una empresa courier que me da una dirección en los estados unidos y de alli a la puerta de mi casa


----------



## maezca (Mar 4, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ni una ni la otra  vivo en Chavezlandia y tengo una empresa courier que me da una dirección en los estados unidos y de alli a la puerta de mi casa



cuanto te cobran el servicio?


----------



## Tavo (Mar 4, 2012)

Ratmayor vive en Vergüenzuela...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 4, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Ratmayor vive en Vergüenzuela...



bueh.......... aca en casa muy bien no estamos.

venguentina diria yo, si nos miramos un poco .

y en ambos casos NO es por su gente  (pueblo) , ni por su territorio .


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 4, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> cuanto te cobran el servicio?


US$ 0.73 el gramo, me aumentaron la tarifa casi el doble, antes pagaba US$ 0.40


----------



## maezca (Mar 4, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> US$ 0.73 el gramo, me aumentaron la tarifa casi el doble, antes pagaba US$ 0.40



a bien, yo pense que era com la cagada de dhl que te cobra lo que se les antoja (segun lei) mañana me va a llegar una muestra gratis de algo (no se que) por dhl y se me hace que me van a intentar cobrar  mucha plata, si es asi que se lo queden..


----------



## danihack (Mar 5, 2012)

Me acaba de llegar un paquete de Maxim


----------



## Tavo (Mar 5, 2012)

danihack dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar un paquete de Maxim


¿Y las fotos? 

Esa era la idea. Comentar qué es lo que pedimos y alguna foto del "paquete".


----------



## danihack (Mar 5, 2012)

Ahi va la foto


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 5, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> National NO envía gratis, nada. Ellos regalan solamente el producto: Del envío se hace cargo el solicitante.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues eso no fue asi siempre, antes enviaban este tipo de literatura muy buena por cierto, y TODO salia gratis, me la trajeron hasta la puerta de mi casa y en ese momento yo no estaba en casa y se lo entregaron a mi mama, inclusive viene con CD-ROM y todo

y no fue solo una, fueron 2 veces y con correo de latinmail, tengo dos manuales de ellos en las fotos se los enseño.


----------



## nachoti (Mar 5, 2012)

Plenamente de acuerdo con Ferchito, a mí también me enviaron hace algún tiempo manuales y el costo fue cero.

Pero los tiempos cambian.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 5, 2012)

nachoti dijo:


> Plenamente de acuerdo con Ferchito, a mí también me enviaron hace algún tiempo manuales y el costo fue cero.
> 
> Pero los tiempos cambian.



eso pasa porque cada vez mas personas conocen del tema y tambien hacen sus solicitudes, antes casi nadie pedia nada ahora es un complique pedir algo por la cantidad de personas que hacen estas solucitudes.


----------



## Imzas (Mar 5, 2012)

dedique bastantes horas rellenando formularios de empresas manufactureras de componentes y de un perfume, para luego darme cuenta que lamentablemente, a Chile no se enviaba nada :s. Me dio un ataque de inferioridad, pense, aca seran muy piratas o muy chantas?


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 5, 2012)

La gente de texas, ST y OKW ya me envio los trackings  ahora a esperar....


----------



## danihack (Mar 6, 2012)

He pedido samples a Atmel, y seguido me he puesto en contacto con ellos, para preguntarles si me los van a mandar, y me han contestado hablamente, que en 15 Dias he de recibirlos.


----------



## maezca (Mar 6, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> La gente de texas, ST y OKW ya me envio los trackings  ahora a esperar....



yo pedi en st y me olvide de poner la altura de mi casa y perdi el pedido (me contacte cone llos y me dijieron que lo vuelva a pedir, pero voy a esperar)

que es okw? edito: ya se lo que es, no me voy a arriesgar a pedir y que me salte la aduana  voy a a esperar haber si avo te lo mandan.


----------



## juani_c (Mar 6, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> yo pedi en st y me olvide de poner la altura de mi casa y perdi el pedido (me contacte cone llos y me dijieron que lo vuelva a pedir, pero voy a esperar)


veo que has tenido suerte con la gente de st, sabes que es este numero que piden?;
 "Reminder for customers in Brasil, Argentina, Equador and Peru: Please be sure to provide your *CNPJ number*."



danihack dijo:


> He pedido samples a Atmel, y seguido me he puesto en contacto con  ellos, para preguntarles si me los van a mandar, y me han contestado  hablamente, que en 15 Dias he de recibirlos.


de donde sos? tenía entendido que era bastante dificil conseguir cosas de Atmel

gracias!


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 6, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> que es okw? edito: ya se lo que es


Igual te digo jejeje fabrican cajas plasticas y de aluminio, pedi 4, 2 LUX-150 y 2 LUX-190, el paquete pes 3Lbs 

Una pregunta, cuanto se tardaron los de Maxim en enviarte los samples?


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 6, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Igual te digo jejeje fabrican cajas plasticas y de aluminio, pedi 4, 2 LUX-150 y 2 LUX-190, el paquete pes 3Lbs
> 
> Una pregunta, cuanto se tardaron los de Maxim en enviarte los samples?



Le tenes que mandar la solicitud con tu pedido para las cajas?


----------



## danihack (Mar 7, 2012)

Os habeis fijado lo que pone al pedir los samples en OKW.

We reserve the right to decline multiple sample
requests, or requests which exceed £60 in value.
You can check the value of your samples with our





juani_c dijo:


> de donde sos? tenía entendido que era bastante dificil conseguir cosas de Atmel
> 
> gracias!



Soy de España


----------



## danihack (Mar 7, 2012)

Pues acabo de recibir un paquete de Analog Devices. Os adjunto foto.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 7, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> Le tenes que mandar la solicitud con tu pedido para las cajas?


Si fijate, solo llenas este formulario: http://www.okw.co.uk/services/get-sample.htm, no es necesario registrarse, colocas los numeros de parte que desees pedir, siempre y cuando no pase de £60, al dia siguiente una persona se pone en contacto contigo pidiendo que le expliques para que usaras las cajas y cuanto planeas comprar (yo le dije que era para proyectos estudiantiles y que si se daba estimaba 1000 unidades  ) y despues de eso te envian el paquete con todo y tracking 



danihack dijo:


> Pues acabo de recibir un paquete de Analog Devices. Os adjunto foto.


Cuanto tiempo tardo en llegarte el pedido?


----------



## danihack (Mar 7, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Cuanto tiempo tardo en llegarte el pedido?



Pues hice la orden el 1/3/2012 hasta hoy que me ha llegado 6 Dias


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 7, 2012)

danihack dijo:


> Pues hice la orden el 1/3/2012 hasta hoy que me ha llegado 6 Dias


A mi me confirmaron el envio, pero dice que vienen de China y Singapur  va a tardar una eternidad  

Ya Texas Instruments, Maxim, Intersil, OKW, Coilcraft, me enviaron sus tracking. Microsemi ayer me envio un mail diciendo que no me podian enviar lo que solicite y preguntaban si me podian enviar reemplazos, Linear Technology dijo que yo cancele el pedido  y Purdy Electronics anda haciendo muchas preguntas ¬¬'


----------



## danihack (Mar 7, 2012)

Pues A mi los de Texas me cancelaron ayer el pedido !!!
Que as pedido a purdyelectronics?


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 7, 2012)

Un LCD 16 x 1, no dejan pedir sino eso...


----------



## danihack (Mar 7, 2012)

Pues yo acabo de pedir un LCD de 16x2 de la lista que pone 0$


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 7, 2012)

Yo pedi hace 20 dias una Evaluation Board de un integrado especifico, no recuerdo ahora mismo cual fue, la pedí a Cirrus Logic y al tercer dia mandan un correo diciendo que parte o la totalidad del envio fue cancelado por cuestiones internas de la compañia, voy a tratar de nuevo con algunos de los que han recomendado a ver como me va.


----------



## danihack (Mar 7, 2012)

Lo que he comentado mas arriba, los de texas me han cancelado mi pedido y encima me han incluido en una lista pra que no pueda pedir mas samples.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 7, 2012)

La verdad es que ustedes me dejan *anonadado.* 

Recién me entero de muchas otras marcas que nombraron que envían free samples... No pensé que eran tantas las que enviaban! De verdad, me parece que voy a considerar esas empresas para pedir samples.

Me gustaron mucho esos gabinetes, Carlos, si es que te llegan, te pido por favor que subas unas fotos para verlos en detalle, están espectaculares para los equipos hechos en casa!! 

Saludos a todos, que no se muera el tema.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 7, 2012)

Acabé de pedir unas perillas y unas cajas a OKW, son muy bien terminadas pero entonces pedi algo que no sobrepasase los €60 para que no me lo negaran facilmente, hace falta ver que me lo quieran enviar desde el Reino Unido hasta Bogota, creo que es lo más complicado de todo.


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 7, 2012)

Ya decline en st y okw, no soy tan caradura para mentirles...


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 7, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Me gustaron mucho esos gabinetes, Carlos, si es que te llegan, te pido por favor que subas unas fotos para verlos en detalle, están espectaculares para los equipos hechos en casa!!


Por supuesto, y segun el tracking, ya las cajitas están en USA 


Ferchito dijo:


> Acabé de pedir unas perillas y unas cajas a OKW, son muy bien terminadas pero entonces pedi algo que no sobrepasase los €60 para que no me lo negaran facilmente, hace falta ver que me lo quieran enviar desde el Reino Unido hasta Bogota, creo que es lo más complicado de todo.


Yo para curarme en salud, envie todo a mi buzon en USA 


Neodymio dijo:


> Ya decline en st y okw, no soy tan caradura para mentirles...


Pues esta fue mi cara despues de que ellos me respondieran indicando que les gustaba mi proyecto:


     

He aqui otras empresas que envian samples...:
http://www.mill-max.com/forms/sample_request.cfm
http://www.pactecenclosures.com/free-samples.php
http://www.serpac.com/
http://www.supertex.com/contact_form/sample_request
http://www.sensitron.com/
http://www.marktechopto.com/Products/Category/1083


----------



## maezca (Mar 7, 2012)

danihack dijo:


> Pues yo acabo de pedir un LCD de 16x2 de la lista que pone 0$



en que pagina?

maxim me tardo una semana

st me la aprobo, en esta semana mando otra pero con la direccion bien


----------



## danihack (Mar 7, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> en que pagina?




En purdyelectronics, pero fijate solo las que pone 0$ 
Aqui os dejo una Web que manda samples de PCB.
http://www.custompcb.com/sample.htm


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 7, 2012)

Al fin!!! purdy electronics ya respondio...


> Thank you for getting back to me... We have submitted your sample
> request... The product should ship before the end of the week. Please get
> back to me and let us know how you like the display. Purdy really gets on
> us about following up on sample shipments. Regards. Steve


----------



## danihack (Mar 8, 2012)

Cuanto te han tardado en responder


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 8, 2012)

danihack dijo:


> Cuanto te han tardado en responder


Bueno, cada correo me lo respondia el mismo dia y fueron 3 correos...


----------



## danihack (Mar 8, 2012)

Pues a mi no me han contestado y eso que ya he hecho la orden de los samples en su web.
Y encima los de TI me cancelan los samples y me agregan a una lista para no poder pedir samples.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 8, 2012)

danihack dijo:


> Pues a mi no me han contestado y eso que ya he hecho la orden de los samples en su web.
> Y encima los de TI me cancelan los samples y me agregan a una lista para no poder pedir samples.


Que raro, yo pedi tanto por mi correo gmail, como por mi correo corporativo y no hubo problemas a los 2 dias me enviaron el tracking del envio...

Por cierto, MAXIM envia tracking? en la pagina dice enviado, pero no se por donde ni donde están mis paquetitos


----------



## danihack (Mar 8, 2012)

No a mi no me dieron Tracking los de Maxim. Una cosa como hicistes para pedir samples a purdy electronics.
QUe hablastes primero con ellos? o que


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 8, 2012)

danihack dijo:


> No a mi no me dieron Tracking los de Maxim. Una cosa como hicistes para pedir samples a purdy electronics.
> QUe hablastes primero con ellos? o que


Nop, los pedi por la pagina y luego se pusieron en contacto conmigo via email...


----------



## danihack (Mar 8, 2012)

Con correo corporativo o Gmail


----------



## maezca (Mar 8, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Que raro, yo pedi tanto por mi correo gmail, como por mi correo corporativo y no hubo problemas a los 2 dias me enviaron el tracking del envio...
> 
> Por cierto, MAXIM envia tracking? en la pagina dice enviado, pero no se por donde ni donde están mis paquetitos



maxim NO envia tracking... lo extraño es que luego si te fijas en el sobre que te llega esta el tracking y si lo pones en la pagina si funciona....


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 8, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> maxim NO envia tracking... lo extraño es que luego si te fijas en el sobre que te llega esta el tracking y si lo pones en la pagina si funciona....



El tracking lo lleva siempre, ellos te cobran por dartelo.
Me mandaron un mil de okw pero desde la filial de Brasil, me pidiern el courier que utilizo apero ni idea cual decirle, y numeró de cuenta, o sea que debo estar registrado en algún servicio postal... hora veo que
onda


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 8, 2012)

y esta gente de OKW envia algun correo para indicar el estado del envio, si lo aprobaron o no, o envian algun tracking para hacerle seguimiento al envio? o será que me estoy precipitando porque apenas ayer hice el pedido, en fin quisiera saber.


----------



## maezca (Mar 8, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> El tracking lo lleva siempre, ellos te cobran por dartelo.
> Me mandaron un mil de okw pero desde la filial de Brasil, me pidiern el courier que utilizo apero ni idea cual decirle, y numeró de cuenta, o sea que debo estar registrado en algún servicio postal... hora veo que
> onda



me parece que te van a cobrar...

estoy pidiendo en purdy y me pide: Shipping Acct Number	que es eso? supono que el numero de cuenta de mi (no tengo) en una empresa de envio, yo eligiria fedex, pero me parece que con esto nos cobran a nostros. asi que no se si pedirlo---


---------


neodymio lo que te pedien a vos es lo mismop que me estan pidiendo ahora en purdy,


----------



## danihack (Mar 8, 2012)

En purdy lo de Shipping es por si tu quieres que te envien los samples por otra empresa para ellos cobrarte.

Shipping and handling charges cover only domestic orders shipped UPS Ground.  If you require international shipping or priority domestic shipping, please fill in your shipping account number and your preferred method of shipment below.


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 8, 2012)

Hay algún infiltrado en el foro jaja, ama mi os de TI me lo mandan por fedex, te cobraron a vos?
Si me cobran les digo que no porque son 2 op amp, pero me quiero pedir los amplis lm que publicaron, pero los de national je dicen que no aceptan gmail, por esos si estoy dispuesto a pagar!


----------



## maezca (Mar 8, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> Hay algún infiltrado en el foro jaja, ama mi os de TI me lo mandan por fedex, te cobraron a vos?
> Si me cobran les digo que no porque son 2 op amp, pero me quiero pedir los amplis lm que publicaron, pero los de national je dicen que no aceptan gmail, por esos si estoy dispuesto a pagar!



no era el envio de okw? porque si es de texas como decis de 2 opamp no pasa nada eso no te cobran.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 8, 2012)

danihack dijo:


> Con correo corporativo o Gmail


Maxim envia solo a corporativos o estudiantiles...


Neodymio dijo:


> El tracking lo lleva siempre, ellos te cobran por dartelo.
> Me mandaron un mil de okw pero desde la filial de Brasil, me pidiern el  courier que utilizo apero ni idea cual decirle, y numeró de cuenta, o  sea que debo estar registrado en algún servicio postal... hora veo que
> onda


Yo uso eBox Logistics (En algunos paises es Mail, Boxes, Etc).


Ferchito dijo:


> y esta gente de OKW envia algun correo para  indicar el estado del envio, si lo aprobaron o no, o envian algun  tracking para hacerle seguimiento al envio? o será que me estoy  precipitando porque apenas ayer hice el pedido, en fin quisiera  saber.


Yo a penas pedi me enviaron este correo:

```
Thank you again for your recent sample request.

The samples you requested will be shipped tomorrow. In an effort to make  sure you've selected the best possible enclosure(s) for your project,  I'd like to ask you to complete the project evaluation table below. This  will help us better understand your requirements and make additional  enclosure suggestions where and if necessary.

---PROJECT EVALUATION---

Project Completion Time Frame

Application
Short Description

Battery Requirements --- If Any --

Overall Size Constraints
L x W x H

Other important parameters to consider:

Once you have completed this information and we've had a chance to  review, we'll include any additional suggestions with the shipment  tomorrow. If we require any additional information to help us understand  your enclosure requirement, we will contact you again.

Thank you again for your interest in our products and taking the time to complete this information.

Best Regards,

Marty Rush
Project Manager
OKW Enclosures, Inc.
```


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 8, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> no era el envio de okw? porque si es de texas como decis de 2 opamp no pasa nada eso no te cobran.



Ok, lo de okw ya lo dejé ahí, ellos me pedian el courier y no tengo registrado.
Preguntaba tambien por lo de TI que es por courier y no sabía si te cobraban.


----------



## maezca (Mar 8, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> Ok, lo de okw ya lo dejé ahí, ellos me pedian el courier y no tengo registrado.
> Preguntaba tambien por lo de TI que es por courier y no sabía si te cobraban.



lo de ti nunca me paso. solo lo pedi y me lo enviaron sin datos adicionales sobre empresas de currier


----------



## danihack (Mar 9, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Maxim envia solo a corporativos o estudiantiles...



No yo digo en Purdyelectronics que aun no me han contestado sere yo que soy muy impaciente o que lo pedí con correo Hotmail, si no hare otra vez el pedido con el correo corporativo


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 9, 2012)

Ya me llego hoy por fedex lo de TI sin problemas, se habrán gastado buena guita en el envío.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 9, 2012)

Neodymio, calculale más o menos que a ellos les sale 15 o 20 dólares el envío. Eso es lo que cobra National por enviar hasta acá a Argentina.

He pedido varias veces a TI y son rapidísimos, muy ágiles. Los envíos nunca superan los 5 días y la confirmación (tracking) en solo unas horas... 

Saludos!

PS: No sé quién había dicho por ahí que TI no enviaba más amplificadores... pues se equivocó, ayer mismo me llegó un paquete con 5 chips TAS5142DKD, son amplificadores clase D de 100+100W... que por cierto no creo que los vaya a armar, después de ver el tamaño de sus diminutos pines... mi actitud fué esta:






Ahí van un par de imágenes. Los fósforos están como referencia de escala. 

Saludos.


----------



## Basalto (Mar 9, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Neodymio, calculale más o menos que a ellos les sale 15 o 20 dólares el envío. Eso es lo que cobra National por enviar hasta acá a Argentina.
> 
> He pedido varias veces a TI y son rapidísimos, muy ágiles. Los envíos nunca superan los 5 días y la confirmación (tracking) en solo unas horas...
> 
> ...



Hola, no son para nada pequeños. Mira el video que puse en este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/pero-buena-forma-soldar-69824/index2.html. Somo se necesita un poco de práctica. Un saludo


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 9, 2012)

Yo había dich eso de los amplificadores porque el link en la pagina esta deshabilitado.
A mi también me llego un integrado para superficial y lo había pedido con pines...
Igual no es para andar pidiendo cualquier cosa sin sentido porque después se corta el beneficio,no regalan plata porque si, hay que usarlo bien.
Lo único que si quiero conseguir es el ampli lm de Tavo, ese si estoy dispuesto a pagar por el envio.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 9, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> Ya me llego hoy por fedex lo de TI sin problemas, se habrán gastado buena guita en el envío.



Acabo de solicitar unos samples a TI, a ver como me va, se demoran mucho en llegar los samples, desde que se solicitan hasta que llegan? cabe anotar que para cada pais pueda ser diferente la demora en el envio, tal vez demore menos dependiendo de que tan lejos quede del origen no?


----------



## danihack (Mar 9, 2012)

Bueno pues te ha pasado igual que a mi,me ponia cancelled y A los pocos dias me mandaron un correo diciendo que me excluian para no poder pedir samples. Se ve que habra una alta demanda de samples a Texas y por ello lo cancelan o algo. A saber


----------



## Tavo (Mar 9, 2012)

Que raro... yo ya pedí 3 veces free samples y nunca me dijeron nada... siempre me enviaron sin chistar, y generalmente en 4 días está el paquete en mi casa... Tendré que aprovechar entonces a pedir más seguido, no sea cosa que me corten la canilla a mi también...


----------



## German Volpe (Mar 9, 2012)

Lo que pasa es que piden cosas muy caras. Fijense al lado el precio de esos amplis clase D. 
Suponiendo que se los manden, seria interesante ver como los van a hacer andar. Ademas del integrado del ampli necesitan otro integrado que no tengo idea para que sirve y si no me equivoco hay software para este tipo de amplis.
Saludos

Hola tavo. No se podia pedir una ves por mes nada mas? Yo por las dudas no abuso por ahora, voy a esperar un par de meses, igual cuando se corra la voz ya no creo que sean tan amables
Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 9, 2012)

danihack dijo:


> Bueno pues te ha pasado igual que a mi,me ponia cancelled y A los pocos dias me mandaron un correo diciendo que me excluian para no poder pedir samples. Se ve que habra una alta demanda de samples a Texas y por ello lo cancelan o algo. A saber



Y porque sera eso dani? será acaso que pedimos muchas cosas, o será que nos vamos a llenar de plata con todo lo que nos va a mandar Texas Instruments?

Voy a pedir lo mismo que Tavo a ver si me lo van a negar


----------



## Tavo (Mar 9, 2012)

FERCHITO!!! El problema es que NO PODÉS pedir tantas cosas!!! 

El pedido se extiende hasta un máximo de *5 unidades en total, es decir, 5 cosas por vez...* Si mal no entiendo, me parece que es así... 

Es obvio que la empresa no te va a mandar un paquete con 25 semiconductores, sean cuales sean, eso es mucha guita, y superando cierto monto directamente te cancelan el envío y te bloquean para que no puedas volver a pedir.

Yo siempre que pedí fueron 5 unidades por envío, nunca más de eso. Y siempre me enviaron sin problemas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2012)

Se dan cuenta por que muchas empresas no envían samples a sudamérica? Ni aún pagando?
El uso de los samples debe ser algo a conciencia, por que las empresas los envían con la idea de que alguien va a evaluar sus chips y así es probable que consigan clientes nuevos.
Pero pedir samples sin siquiera saber si se tiene la habilidad/capacidad de montar los PCB necesarios es algo poco menos que ridículo (y todos los datos están en el datasheet, así que no hay excusa para decir "no sabía que eran de montaje superficial..."). Encima de esos piden PARVAS de amplificadores clase D de alta potencia (que son caros)...y para qué? Si con solo dos que pidan ya pueden probar que tal van y tener uno de repuesto en caso de fallas.
Muchachos, el envío de samples les sirve mas a las escuelas y universidades que a ustedes, y pedir por pedir lo único que logra es cortar la cadena de envío y distribución gratuita de componentes... como ya muchas empresas han hecho....y por lo que veo, lo han hecho con razón.

Lo que se pide es lo que se necesita, no más, no menos. Y tampoco se escribe en un foro público las cosas que están escribiendo acá respecto a los samples. Mejor guardense los comentarios para las charlas de café, o vamos a terminar con que ninguna empresa nos va a enviar NADA, está claro?


----------



## German Volpe (Mar 9, 2012)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos Ezavalla. Me parece que ya es un abuso pedir cosas que ni van a usar o componentes caros y en exceso. Yo ya pedi lo mio, que son un par de pavadas que no superaron los 10 dolares y en unos meses seguro vuelva a pedir, pero nada de otro mundo.
Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 9, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> FERCHITO!!! El problema es que NO PODÉS pedir tantas cosas!!!
> 
> El pedido se extiende hasta un máximo de *5 unidades en total, es decir, 5 cosas por vez...* Si mal no entiendo, me parece que es así...
> 
> ...



voy a esperar a ver que pasa,  lo peor que me puede pasar es que no me manden nada.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 9, 2012)

De las cosas que he pedido, creo que le he dado utilidad a todas.

En cuentas resumidas, en mi caso fue así:

Primer pedido, en diciembre del año pasado: TAS5142DKD... Me mandaron cualquier cosa, menos lo que había pedido.  (unos procesadores diminutos que no tienen ninguna aplicación en mi caso)

Segundo pedido, en enero de 2012: Unos UC3525AN, simples chips que no tiene nada de caro.

Tercer pedido, hace 7 días: De vuelta volví a pedir los TAS5242DKD, esta vez llegaron correctamente.


No creo que haya abusado de la compañía, no sé qué pensaran ustedes. Para mi, abusar es pedir cualquier cosa y en cantidades exageradas, para terminar con las cosas en un cajón lleno de telaraña... 

Saludos.

Eduardo, si lo que dijiste lo dijiste por mi, estaría bueno que seas directo y me nombres si así es. O quizá yo me perseguí, no lo sé.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 9, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> De las cosas que he pedido, creo que le he dado utilidad a todas.
> 
> En cuentas resumidas, en mi caso fue así:
> 
> ...



No te creas Tavo, fue mas por mi que por ti, ademas pensandolo bien Eduardo tiene toda la razon, yo me emocione pidiendo cosas pensando que me iban a llegar asi no mas sin ver que eran costosas, aunque en el shipping nunca dice el coste, se que es alto y por demas asi me hubiesen llegado, no los voy a utilizar todos al tiempo.

Pienso que tal vez fue mejor que me lo hubiesen negado, y a la proxima ser mas modesto para pedir por algo que a fin de cuentas me estan regalando.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 9, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Se dan cuenta por que muchas empresas no envían samples a sudamérica? Ni aún pagando?
> El uso de los samples debe ser algo a conciencia, por que las empresas los envían con la idea de que alguien va a evaluar sus chips y así es probable que consigan clientes nuevos.
> Pero pedir samples sin siquiera saber si se tiene la habilidad/capacidad de montar los PCB necesarios es algo poco menos que ridículo (y todos los datos están en el datasheet, así que no hay excusa para decir "no sabía que eran de montaje superficial..."). Encima de esos piden PARVAS de amplificadores clase D de alta potencia (que son caros)...y para qué? Si con solo dos que pidan ya pueden probar que tal van y tener uno de repuesto en caso de fallas.
> Muchachos, el envío de samples les sirve mas a las escuelas y universidades que a ustedes, y pedir por pedir lo único que logra es cortar la cadena de envío y distribución gratuita de componentes... como ya muchas empresas han hecho....y por lo que veo, lo han hecho con razón.
> ...







Que conste que no pedí le mucho a las muchas compañías que pedí y lo que pedí se para que sirve y lo podré usar... 

Por cierto, las cosas ya están en mi buzón gringo, supongo que estarán aquí dentro de 10 días...


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 9, 2012)

A que no adivinan, me lo volvieron a negar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2012)

Tavo:
No doy nombres por que muchos han pedido samples en diversa cantidad y a algunos les llegan, a otros no, y no me voy a poner en juez de nadie por que cada uno sabe el uso que le va a dar a los componentes que pide. Pero lo que no parecen saber es el porque las empresas hacen envío gratuitos de componentes y lo que sucede cuando se enajenan pidiendo cosas solo por verlas de cerca o por decir "yo tengo esto" aún cuando no saben para que las van a usar.
Las muestras se piden por algún motivo, y ya que algunas empresas las regalan, ese motivo DEBE SER SERIO, ok? En tu caso has pedido amplis clase D, y supongamos que querés probar que tal funkan por que si andan bien los vas a usar y muy probablemente los recomiendes. Todo eso está perfecto y me parece muy bien que así sea... pero pedir 5 amplis y luego comentar públicamente que no los vas a montar por que tienen los pines muy flacos y son de SMD es casi como reirse de la empresa que te los envió...se entiende? Vos deberías haber leído el datasheet y verificado las medidas de la capsula antes de pedirlos, y sabiendo si los podés montar o nó (y es probable que nó por que esos chips suelen tener contactos grandes en la panza que se sueldan con aire caliente o por reflujo térmico con rayos infrarrojos y eso requiere un equipo dedicado) entonces hacés el pedido de dos o tres unidades para evaluar si te gsuta como funkan o nó. El caso de Ferchito es mas grave por que pidió una parva de amplis surtidos y le rechazaron el pedido.
El caso con esto no es el costo, por que para estas empresas 10 verdes o 150verdes es los mismo, y el flete le sale dos mangos (en dinero de ellos). El problema es lo que escriben en el foro y las cantidades que se piden...se entiende?
A principio del año 2000 también se mandaron una suspensión de envío de samples pr que cualquiera pedía cualquier cosa y la empresa nunca tenía feedback de lo que sucedía, y luego aparecían comentarios en los foros diciendo que habían usado tal o cual chip y que había que "samplearlo" para ahorra dinero por que eran caros.

Resultado: Microchip y muchos otrso no enviaron mas muestras a los países en vías de desarrollo...


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 9, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> A principio del año 2000 también se mandaron una suspensión de envío de samples pr que cualquiera pedía cualquier cosa y la empresa nunca tenía feedback de lo que sucedía, y luego aparecían comentarios en los foros diciendo que habían usado tal o cual chip y que había que "samplearlo" para ahorra dinero por que eran caros.


ME gustaría al menos dar gracias y enviar fotos de mis proyectos con los samples que pedí, me pude comunicar con las empresas no tan grandes, pero lo que es Texas Instruments, Maxim, Linear Technology e Intersil no veo por ninguna parte donde ponerles algun comentario sobre los samples


ezavalla dijo:


> Resultado: Microchip y muchos otrso no enviaron mas muestras a los países en vías de desarrollo...


Es que algunas personas abusan de lo que es gratuito, de por si para Venezuela jamas mandan nada, no se si es por los problemas politicos o por exceso de "pedidores compulsivos de samples"


----------



## Tavo (Mar 9, 2012)

Está correcto Eduardo, estamos de acuerdo en lo que decís. Te noto un poco más calmado ahora, eso es bueno. Hoy estabas re sacado.

Te cuento que más o menos ya sabía con lo que me esperaba, y sabía bien que iba a ser difícil usarlos, pero nunca imposible.

Mi interés con los amplificadores digitales clase D integrados vino porque soy miembro de otro foro, el cual es http://foro.cuartitodiyer.com/ y ahí mismo se comentaba sobre estos amplificadores, la idea era que entre todos (allá, en ese foro) podamos encontrarle alguna utilidad, es decir, armarlos y usarlos para amplificadores de bajo y guitarra.
Me refiero precisamente a este tema: http://foro.cuartitodiyer.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3539

Viendo que muchos se acobardaban con esto, es que yo me puse a ver un poco y pensé que no podría ser tan difícil; tengo cierto manejo con programas de diseño de circuitos impresos, cosa que nadie ahí sabía, entonces es por eso que ordené mis samples, para armar defiitivamente algún amplificador de esos y aportar algo a la comunidad, en este caso un diseño de circuito impreso.

Todavía no me puse a hacer nada con esto porque recién ayer me llegaron los chips, pero todo a su tiempo, estoy seguro que voy a poder darles alguna aplicación, es decir, armarlos. Si todo va bien, me gustaría como dijo RatM, enviarles unas fotos a la gente de TI mostrándoles lo que hice, a modo de feedback. Realmente eso lo veo muy honesto y de buena gente. Porque en definitva, el fin de ellos es ese, regalar el dispositivo para que mucha gente tenga acceso y luego comentar "que tal" le pareció, y de paso enganchar posibles clientes.

Lamento haberme extendido, quería explicar o más bien aclarar que mi mensaje de más arriba era en cierto modo "Irónico", porque es cierto que sería una burrada ahora que tengo los chips dejarlos ahí en un cajón.

Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 9, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Está correcto Eduardo, estamos de acuerdo en lo que decís. Te noto un poco más calmado ahora, eso es bueno. Hoy estabas re sacado.



Es que es para enojarse en realidad... en especial Ezavalla que ya tiene experiencia y sabe que los samples pueden ser una gran ayuda en lo comercial. Yo mismo sentí culpa por los de TI cuando me llegó el paquete ver que enviaron una caja por Fedex! igualmente pedí 1 unidad de 1 opamp y un comparador.
Un compañero del colegio se había pedido nada más ni nada menos que 2 motores paso a paso grandes como un puño de la mano.
Por eso desistí y caí en la cuenta cuando me mandaron mails desde Brasil.
Se que no es joda andar regalando cosas en especial en estos momentos de vacas flacas


----------



## maezca (Mar 9, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> Es que es para enojarse en realidad... en especial Ezavalla que ya tiene experiencia y sabe que los samples pueden ser una gran ayuda en lo comercial. Yo mismo sentí culpa por los de TI cuando me llegó el paquete ver que enviaron una caja por Fedex! igualmente pedí 1 unidad de 1 opamp y un comparador.
> Un compañero del colegio se había pedido nada más ni nada menos que 2 motores paso a paso grandes como un puño de la mano.
> Por eso desistí y caí en la cuenta cuando me mandaron mails desde Brasil.
> Se que no es joda andar regalando cosas en especial en estos momentos de vacas flacas



claro mejor hay que moderasrse y no abusar. solo en cosas imposibles de conseguir aqui o caras pero no mas.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 10, 2012)

Estaba leyendo los datasheets de esos amplificadores clase D de Texas Instruments, y por lo que leí, si no usas un Procesador de PWM como el TAS5508 y a su vez, un microcontrolador para manejar al TAS5508, solo son unos lindos y muy originales llaveros...


----------



## danihack (Mar 10, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Y porque sera eso dani? será acaso que pedimos muchas cosas, o será que nos vamos a llenar de plata con todo lo que nos va a mandar Texas Instruments?
> 
> Voy a pedir lo mismo que Tavo a ver si me lo van a negar


Pues yo pedi esto: Sera que me pasé o algo pues no se. al igual no pido nada mas a TI 
MSP-430 Microcontrollers para La launchpad
2 M430G2152
2 MSP430G2201
2 M430G2152
2 MSP430G2221
2 MSP430G2211


----------



## German Volpe (Mar 10, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Estaba leyendo los datasheets de esos amplificadores clase D de Texas Instruments, y por lo que leí, si no usas un Procesador de PWM como el TAS5508 y a su vez, un microcontrolador para manejar al TAS5508, solo son unos lindos y muy originales llaveros...


 
Es lo que yo habia dicho. Por eso no pedi ninguno al final jaja, pero bueno, sera cosa de analizarlos
Saludos


----------



## maezca (Mar 10, 2012)

ayer me llego la muestra de un frasco impreso con una impresora 3d.
No es un samples electronico pero te muestra lo que hace una impesora 3d. Me llego en un tubo de carto con folleteria y el frasco.

el link es este: http://www.dimensionprinting.com/contact/contact-requestfreepart.aspx  (en la foto se ve el frasco)

no tengo la camara cargada. despues saco unas fotos.


----------



## danihack (Mar 10, 2012)

Cobran algo o el totalmente gratis


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 10, 2012)

Ese tubo lo pedí hace como 6 meses y ... lo debe tener el aduanero


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 11, 2012)

German Volpe dijo:


> Es lo que yo habia dicho. Por eso no pedi ninguno al final jaja, pero bueno, sera cosa de analizarlos
> Saludos


Aparte de eso vi que el TAS5508 requiere del uso de un DSP para poder funcionar, aunque Texas Instruments vende el PCB de evaluación de estos ICs en nada mas y nada menos que US$499, así que Tavo, te toca ponerte a trabajar desde ahora para que vayas ahorrando


----------



## maezca (Mar 11, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> Ese tubo lo pedí hace como 6 meses y ... lo debe tener el aduanero



 ami me tardo justo una semana


----------



## danihack (Mar 11, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> ami me tardo justo una semana



Pero no tuvistes que pagar nada no?


----------



## maezca (Mar 11, 2012)

danihack dijo:


> Pero no tuvistes que pagar nada no?



ni siquiera me tocaron el timbre de mi casa: me lo arrojaron sobre la puerta (no pague ni firme nada)


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 11, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Aparte de eso vi que el TAS5508 requiere del uso de un DSP para poder funcionar, aunque Texas Instruments vende el PCB de evaluación de estos ICs en nada mas y nada menos que US$499, así que Tavo, te toca ponerte a trabajar desde ahora para que vayas ahorrando



 Por eso cuando revisé los IC amplificadores clase D en la búsqueda parametrica seleccioné que fuera de entrada análoga para evitar la necesidad de un DSP y el MCU para este, el TAS5142 claramente dice "Etapa de potencia estéreo 100W de amplificador digital", pero requiere de la señal PWM para funcionar que vendría saliendo de otro circuito , yo quisiera un TPA3110D2 (es un Clase D estéreo de 15W con entrada análoga) para poder hacer un pequeño Dock para el celular y poder escuchar mi música, pero no tengo necesidad de ello así que solo lo pediré cuando vaya a solicitar algún chip que realmente necesite y no consiga.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2012)

mati ¡¡¡y te llegaron esos soportes de pelotas de golf?


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 12, 2012)

Nuyel dijo:


> Por eso cuando revisé los IC amplificadores clase D en la búsqueda parametrica seleccioné que fuera de entrada análoga para evitar la necesidad de un DSP y el MCU para este, el TAS5142 claramente dice "Etapa de potencia estéreo 100W de amplificador digital", pero requiere de la señal PWM para funcionar que vendría saliendo de otro circuito , yo quisiera un TPA3110D2 (es un Clase D estéreo de 15W con entrada análoga) para poder hacer un pequeño Dock para el celular y poder escuchar mi música, pero no tengo necesidad de ello así que solo lo pediré cuando vaya a solicitar algún chip que realmente necesite y no consiga.


Yo pedi unos amplificadorcitos clase D de 3W para usarlos como drivers para un amplificador mas grandecito, luego fue que me percate del datasheet que eran filtreless  y bueh... no importa, los usaré para unos parlantes que tengo en la PC, que detesto tener que conectarlas a una fuente de 12V, pretendo eliminarle el circuito original y colocarle los 5V del USB


----------



## maezca (Mar 12, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> mati ¡¡¡y te llegaron esos soportes de pelotas de golf?



no aun no , esas cosas son las que mas tardan.... hoy volvieron a llamr de dhl que mañana me llega algo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Se dan cuenta por que muchas empresas no envían samples a sudamérica? Ni aún pagando?
> El uso de los samples debe ser algo a conciencia, por que las empresas los envían con la idea de que alguien va a evaluar sus chips y así es probable que consigan clientes nuevos.
> Pero pedir samples sin siquiera saber si se tiene la habilidad/capacidad de montar los PCB necesarios es algo poco menos que ridículo (y todos los datos están en el datasheet, así que no hay excusa para decir "no sabía que eran de montaje superficial..."). Encima de esos piden PARVAS de amplificadores clase D de alta potencia (que son caros)...y para qué? Si con solo dos que pidan ya pueden probar que tal van y tener uno de repuesto en caso de fallas.
> Muchachos, el envío de samples les sirve mas a las escuelas y universidades que a ustedes, y pedir por pedir lo único que logra es cortar la cadena de envío y distribución gratuita de componentes... como ya muchas empresas han hecho....y por lo que veo, lo han hecho con razón.
> ...



+1


----------



## danihack (Mar 13, 2012)

Acabo de recibir varios paquetes de Samples de Microchip, Silvercircuit, Serpac.
Aqui os pongo las fotos.Todos sin ningun Coste


----------



## maezca (Mar 13, 2012)

danihack dijo:


> Acabo de recibir varios paquetes de Samples de Microchip, Silvercircuit, Serpac.
> Aqui os pongo las fotos.Todos sin ningun Coste



como pedistes de microchip sin pagar? que es serpac?


----------



## danihack (Mar 13, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> como pedistes de microchip sin pagar? que es serpac?


El envio a españa es gratis. Y serpac es una empresa que manda Enclosures trabaja a traves de OKW


----------



## maezca (Mar 13, 2012)

danihack dijo:


> El envio a españa es gratis. Y serpac es una empresa que manda Enclosures trabaja a traves de OKW



aaah ya estuve viendo lo de serpac... Con lo de microchip, lei tu ubicacion que es cordoba, aca en argentina tambien hay una provincia que se llama cordoba


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 13, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> como pedistes de microchip sin pagar? que es serpac?


Me pregunto si enviaran gratis a USA tambien...


----------



## danihack (Mar 15, 2012)

Sabeis si alguna empresa mandan samples de IC Socket


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 15, 2012)

danihack dijo:


> Sabeis si alguna empresa mandan samples de IC Socket


Los mas conocidos son Molex, RIA Connect, FCI Connect y OKW Electronics


----------



## arrivaellobo (Mar 16, 2012)

Hoy me han llegado unos samples de Maxim, 2 DS1337


----------



## expertogames (Mar 18, 2012)

en stmicroelectronincs tambien hay samples gratis
www.st.com


----------



## maezca (Mar 18, 2012)

expertogames dijo:


> en stmicroelectronincs tambien hay samples gratis
> www.st.com



yo pedio y me olvide de poner la altura de mi casa... hable con el soporte de ellos y me dijo que si no llega lo vuelva a pedir.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

en que idioma esta el soporte de ellos?


----------



## maezca (Mar 18, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en que idioma esta el soporte de ellos?



ingles.. y tambien me dijo que tenga mas cuidado para la proxima (que no se  boludo )


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 19, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> ingles.. y tambien me dijo que tenga mas cuidado para la proxima (que no se boludo )




Yo todavia sigo esperando, ya están en la aduana, me estoy desesperando de tanto esperar


----------



## danihack (Mar 19, 2012)

Y yo sigo esperando los samples de National, a ver si llegan.
Alguien a pedido samples a vishay


----------



## fernandob (Mar 19, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Yo todavia sigo esperando, ya están en la aduana, y:



dicen que en estos dias no hay que pedir yucrut, o helado.............por que se derrite de esperar.


----------



## expertogames (Mar 19, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> yo pedio y me olvide de poner la altura de mi casa... hable con el soporte de ellos y me dijo que si no llega lo vuelva a pedir.


Como que la altura?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2012)

la altura es el numero de la casa ,
por ejemplo yo vivo en la calle pirulo al 542 ,entre castor y conejo 

pirulo,castor y conejo son nombres de calles ficticios,solo a modo de ejemplo y el numero de la casa es la altura



hay lugares que las calles solo tienen numeros ,por ejemplo   en la plata  
un ejemplo seria ''vivo en la calle 1 entre 54 y 55 al 1200 ''     en este caso la altura seria el 1200 
otro ejempo      vivo en la calle 1  entre 46 y 47  esquina 60''            en este caso no tiene altura la casa porque es  una esquina


----------



## maezca (Mar 19, 2012)

claro lo que dice el rey.

El utlimo pedido que le habia hecho a texas no me habian aceptado un integrado (backorder ) el integrado es un led driver, no me preocupe porque no lo necesitaba urgente, solo para practicar. Hoy abro mi email y me llego la confirmacion de que ayer lo enviaron, y yo me quede con la boca abierta, son un fenomeno estos de texas, aunque me ubiese gustado aprovechar ese envio y traer mas cosas pero bueno... son un fenomeno.


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 19, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> claro lo que dice el rey.
> 
> El utlimo pedido que le habia hecho a texas no me habian aceptado un integrado (backorder ) el integrado es un led driver, no me preocupe porque no lo necesitaba urgente, solo para practicar. Hoy abro mi email y me llego la confirmacion de que ayer lo enviaron, y yo me quede con la boca abierta, son un fenomeno estos de texas, aunque me ubiese gustado aprovechar ese envio y traer mas cosas pero bueno... son un fenomeno.



Cuando terminamos de aprovecharnos ?


----------



## maezca (Mar 19, 2012)

ellos se acordaron  yo la verdad que ni me molste cuando me pusieron el backorder.... son unos grosos..
Ademas eso de aprovecharnos,obiamente sin hacer eso de pedir chips que jamas vas a usar y muchas cantidadesy varias veces,a estas empresas (mounstros de empreses) no les afecta en nada, es mas de todos los samples algunos van a caer en buenas manos y con que caigan algunos que si van a hacer algo, luego van a comprar mucha cantidad y el programa de samples les da ganancia.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 19, 2012)

Lastima que a mi no me funciono porque parece que no estan haciendo envios a Colombia, no lo he confirmado oficialmente pero eso me dieron a entender.


----------



## danihack (Mar 20, 2012)

Me acaban de llegar unos samples de una PCB de Sunstone, pero ni rastro de National


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 20, 2012)

danihack dijo:


> Me acaban de llegar unos samples de una PCB de Sunstone, pero ni rastro de National


Esas muestras son personalizadas o son las que aparecianen la pagina?


----------



## danihack (Mar 20, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Esas muestras son personalizadas o son las que aparecianen la pagina?



Te mandan un ejemplo de una pcb con distintas perforaciones y acabados


----------



## maezca (Mar 21, 2012)

danihack dijo:


> Te mandan un ejemplo de una pcb con distintas perforaciones y acabados



se puede utilizar como placa perforada?


----------



## danihack (Mar 22, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> se puede utilizar como placa perforada?


que va para nada


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 23, 2012)

Que tal compañeros, ando super contento! 
Ya comenzaron a llegar los samples...:
Estos son unos comparadores rapidos de Linear Technology


Estos son varios de Maxim, en los que se cuentan unos amplificadores clase d, controles de volumen digitales y un par de ICL7107


Estos son unos conversores analogico/digital y un DSP de Analog Devices que pedi para un experimento diabolico 


Estos son un par de LX1721 de MicroSemi, en realidad habia pedido unos de 3W para usarlos como drivers, pero la persona de contacto me dijo que no tenian en ese momento y me pregunto si me podian enviar ese que es de por si un driver para 60W 


Y estos son unos TDA7293, TDA7294 y unos STB80N20M5 por parte de STMicroelectronics...


----------



## HADES (Mar 23, 2012)

Changos!!!!!! yo repederdido con estas vainas!!!!!!!!! :interesante: tendre que ponerme al corriente....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 23, 2012)

reapareció hades ,ya te soltó el juez? jajaja tanto tiempo hades¡¡¡¡


----------



## expertogames (Mar 24, 2012)

Aqui en stmicroelectronics ya pusieron que esta empacado mis samples aunque se tardaron como 4 dias


----------



## maezca (Mar 24, 2012)

> Analog Devices que pedi para un experimento diabolico



ccontame masss? jaja


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 24, 2012)

expertogames dijo:


> Aqui en stmicroelectronics ya pusieron que esta empacado mis samples aunque se tardaron como 4 dias


Mas o menos eso fue lo que tardo en llegar a mi buzón gringo. De aqui a allá fue que se tardó una eternidad 


maezca dijo:


> ccontame masss? jaja


 verás, ando buscando la forma de codificar al menos 4 canales de audio para un sistema de monitoreo de audio personal inalambrico... Ya dije demasiado ¬¬'


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 25, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> Cuando terminamos de aprovecharnos ?



No se, pero por mi parte creo que pediré algunas referencias de voltaje para el proyecto de mi clase de electrónica,  pero lo dejo para el próximo mes (voy a dejar que este acabe sin pedir algo para no abusar mucho), eso solo es para calibrar bien el circuito y por ahora me interesa que medio funcione , a ver si también pido el clase D estéreo de 25W, pero eso si no necesito más cosas.


----------



## xAldiuSx (Mar 26, 2012)

Bueno hola a todos, yo pedi un sample a STMicro, me enviaron la confirmacion del pedido dos dias despues; mis preguntas son ¿cuanto demora para que llege a peru(ya van 5 dias desde la confirmacion)? , ¿tendre que pagar algo por el envio hasta mi casa? y ¿si deseo pedir un LCD 16X2, que pagina me recomendarian para pedir como sample?, gracias.


----------



## danihack (Mar 26, 2012)

Ninguna empresa te va a dar samples de LCD tendrás seguro que pagar el envio


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 26, 2012)

Chass se olvidan de algo importante, si piden muestras de forma desmedida va llegar el momento en que ya no van a enviar al pais completo, si mal no recuerdo a argentino le paso algo similar resulta que la empresa se dio cuenta que gastaba mas en samples a ese pais que lo que vendian en el mismo.

Por eso  ni siquiera deberian fomentar esta clase de temas, luego no falta cualquier principiante pidiendo una amplificador purepath con encapsulador micro micro chiquito que nunca va poder usar y que para acabarla no pide 1 si no 10.

En fin esto de los samples deberian dejarlo para aquellos que de verdad les seran de provecho o que de verdad se dedican al diseño

Mi humilde opinion solo es eso.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 26, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> En fin esto de los samples deberian dejarlo para aquellos que de verdad les seran de provecho o que de verdad se dedican al diseño
> 
> Mi humilde opinion solo es eso.



estoy de acuerdo en TODO  lo que pusiste.
yo no concibo pedir y esperar algo gratis, .........para que ??? 
si me pongo a estudiar un ci es para fabricar unas cuantas placas y es por ello que lo principal es que las consiga siempre , asi que inicio siempre llamando a mis proveedores y buscando el chip que cumpla con lo que quiero y sea facil de conseguir.

pero bueno..........cada uno con lo suyo.
ademas.........que se jodan los fabricantes, es culpa de ellos, como hacen las cosas, hasta el olor de las bolsitas y la forma son ..........embriagadores.
y la emocion de esperar que te llegue............
desarmar las bolsitas y ver los "juguetitos nuevos"  ........ en fin.

si nos tienen asi , drogados con estos chiches desde chicos.


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 27, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> que se jodan los fabricantes, es culpa de ellos, como hacen las cosas, hasta el olor de las bolsitas y la forma son ..........embriagadores.
> y la emocion de esperar que te llegue............
> desarmar las bolsitas y ver los "juguetitos nuevos"  ........ en fin.
> 
> si nos tienen asi , drogados con estos chiches desde chicos.






Es lo que veo en las imagenes de arriba que hasta te las mandan en cajitas bonitas con su espuma y bolsa antiestatica, imagino que si ha de ser tentador, hace no mucho compre 10 bolsitas de esas antiestaticas y me costaron 0.3 dolares c/u.

En fin la otra ves estaba leyendo el caso de un peruano (¿¿si se dice asi??) que pidio unas muestras y cuando le llegaron tubo que pagar 50 dolares por cuestion de envio, manejo e impuestos


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 27, 2012)

Yo me estoy dando el "lujo" de pedir samples ya que las divisas para comprar en el extrangero están limitadas o nulas. Si fuese por mi comprar los componentes porque la verdad es que son muy baratos. Ademas de eso no me estoy dejando embriagar del todo por las cosas que llegan, aunque no miego que me pongo como niño con juguete nuevo cuando recibo esas cosas  En fin, lo importante si decides pedir samples, es que no pidas por pedir, asegurense de tener un buen proyecto y documentence bien antes de pedir. Cada cosa que pedí tiene un propósito malvado muajajaja y poco a poco los iré publicando en la sección de fotografias de montajes electronicos hechos en casa a medida que el tiempo me lo vaya permitiendo


----------



## fernandob (Mar 27, 2012)

ademas...........cuantos de nosotros el dia que nos morimos dejamos un taller lleno de estas cosas que no usamos.
y obvio que nuestras brujas lo tiran todo a la basura.

bueno, es el esquema de compensacion:
compramos cantidades industriales de merca al pepe .

asi que .........que regalen algo no da para quejas.


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 27, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo en TODO  lo que pusiste.
> yo no concibo pedir y esperar algo gratis, .........para que ???
> si me pongo a estudiar un ci es para fabricar unas cuantas placas y es por ello que lo principal es que las consiga siempre , asi que inicio siempre llamando a mis proveedores y buscando el chip que cumpla con lo que quiero y sea facil de conseguir.



Pues concuerdo con eso, prefiero buscar por acá el chip que cumpla lo que necesito y si no intentar solucionar el circuito con métodos alternativos, pero también está donde ya no me queda de otra como ahora que estoy intentando hacer mi electrocardiógrafo USB para la clase de electrónica, necesitaba operacionales RRIO ya que debe operar a bajo voltaje (3V para poder filtrar el ruido del USB) y al no encontrar nada por acá tuve que solicitar a Texas algunos eligiendo los INA333 y OPA2333, también aproveché para solicitar un regulador LDO de bajo ruido, un ADC y como extra unos INA217 para un proyecto personal (como dice en sus recomendaciones de la pagina de México "Consolidar el mayor número posible de items en una sola solicitud"), pero de todas formas tuve que hacer gasto extra en herramientas para poder trabajar con esos chips SMD, algunas pinzas y un mini cautín de estación por que con el de 35W se soldaban 2 patas juntas con riesgo de quemar algo 



Ajna dijo:


> En fin la otra ves estaba leyendo el caso de un peruano (¿¿si se dice asi??) que pidio unas muestras y cuando le llegaron tubo que pagar 50 dolares por cuestion de envio, manejo e impuestos


Eso es lo que me preocupó a mi la primera ves, por si las dudas pedí cosas que pudiese pagar si se daba el caso , después vi que el paquete de Texas Instruments llego sin pagar un centavo  ahora ya leí un poco el LIGIE y los semiconductores están como "EX", creo que significa Exentos


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 27, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ademas...........cuantos de nosotros el dia que nos morimos dejamos un taller lleno de estas cosas que no usamos.
> y obvio que nuestras brujas lo tiran todo a la basura.


 Eso me recuerda que la mayoria de los componentes pasivos que tengo y un osciloscopio se los compré a la viuda de un ingeniero electrónico  Tengo un colega que no se como se entera que me avisa cuando muere un ingeniero y voy el colega a comprar todo asi como los tios de The History Channel.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 27, 2012)

jajaja cuando te mueras alguno le va a caer a la viuda jajajajaja y te vende todo ¡¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Mar 27, 2012)

bueno, no me imagine nunca que la muchachada practicase el canibalismo .
ni que tuviesen un cierto comportamiento asi:





pero bueno......a rey muerto rey puesto , no ??

y pregunto yo...solo por curiosidad........como se enteran de que uno de estos colegas muere  ?? 
o le dan una manito ?? 


ya me siento parte de la manada


----------



## zopilote (Mar 27, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Eso me recuerda que la mayoria de los componentes pasivos que tengo y un osciloscopio se los compré a la viuda de un ingeniero electrónico  Tengo un colega que no se como se entera que me avisa cuando muere un ingeniero y voy el colega a comprar todo asi como los tios de The History Channel.
> 
> ​


 Hay que tener hasta contactos en la morge, para ser el primero en coger la carne y no el pellejo.


----------



## Basalto (Mar 28, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Eso me recuerda que la mayoria de los componentes pasivos que tengo y un osciloscopio se los compré a la viuda de un ingeniero electrónico  Tengo un colega que no se como se entera que me avisa cuando muere un ingeniero y voy el colega a comprar todo asi como los tios de The History Channel.


 
La verdad es que es una buena idea, y mas si los envias tu al otro barrio. 
Gracias que soy joven. ¿Podríais pones la dirección de casa de los Españoles que hay en el foro mayores de 40 años?


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 28, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> jajaja cuando te mueras alguno le va a caer a la viuda jajajajaja y te vende todo ¡¡¡¡


Me aseguraré de salir a espantar a los futuros compradores ¬¬'  Nah... Si le van a dar el uso que se merecen mis juguetes, yo estaría feliz...



fernandob dijo:


> bueno, no me imagine nunca que la muchachada practicase el canibalismo .
> ni que tuviesen un cierto comportamiento asi:


Te sorprenderías... 



fernandob dijo:


> y pregunto yo...solo por curiosidad........como se enteran de que uno de estos colegas muere ??
> o le dan una manito ??


En realidad mi ciudad es muy pequeña y los del gremio de electrónicos nos conocemos todos...


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 28, 2012)

Y ya encarrerado hasta me ando llevando a la viuda


----------



## fernandob (Mar 28, 2012)

la hija de la viuda......... ta bien que estamos en onda carroñera pero miremso un poco , si hay ternera se consume ternera.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 3, 2012)

Hoy me han llegado unos leds RGB que pedí a Vishay. La verdad es que pensaba que no me los enviarían...


----------



## Basalto (Abr 3, 2012)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Hoy me han llegado unos leds RGB que pedí a Vishay. La verdad es que pensaba que no me los enviarían...


¿Donde pediste esos samples?


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 3, 2012)

Los pedí en Vishay como dije, *concretamente aquí.*


----------



## electroconico (Abr 3, 2012)

Yo pedi estos componentes :



> M95M02-DRMN6TP 3 2 Mbit serial SPI bus EEPROM
> STA013$013TR 3 MPEG 2.5 LAYER III AUDIO DECODER
> TDA7439DS13TR 3 3 band tone controlAudio processor
> TDA7492P13TR 3 25 W + 25 W dual BTL class-D audio amplifier
> TDA7498LTR 3 80 W + 80 W dual BTL class-D audio amplifier



Mi anterior pedido fue en el 2010  por unos vnh2sp30 y otros ICs para control de motores,después de probarlos si me anime a comprar 50piezas. 

Aunque algo extraño porque si me enviaron la muestra pero al querer comprar vía newark ellos no disponían de la licencia de exportación de ese producto y al final se concreto con digikey :/ , eso fue lo que me sugirieron los de ST México. 

A ver cuando llegan las muestras  porque estos no traen guía vía UPS


----------



## alejandro electronica (Abr 3, 2012)

Buenas.
Saben de alguna empresa que envie samples de leds. La verdad que ese tema me interesa mucho, ya igual aca me voy a fijar Vishay.

Saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 3, 2012)

electroconico dijo:


> al final se concreto con digikey :/ , eso fue lo que me sugirieron los de ST México.
> 
> A ver cuando llegan las muestras  porque estos no traen guía vía UPS



¿y cuanto te cuesta el envío con Digikey? hay algunas cosas que me interesan comprar


----------



## electroconico (Abr 3, 2012)

El envío en ese entonces costo alrededor de $40 dolares +  impuestos.

ahora creo que hay un mínimo de compra por lo que el envío es mas barato y ya hay  oficinas de digikey en Mexico.


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 3, 2012)

Ah... Hay muchos de los componentes que pedí que me gustaría comprar en cantidades industriales, pero debido a al control de divisas no puedo, será para el próximo año. Por cierto, ya me avisaron que llegaron los paquetes que faltaban, debo pagar en envíos 160 obamas  pero creo que valío la pena  especialmente por las cajitas de OKW, acá no se consiguen esas cosas...


----------



## electroconico (Abr 3, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ah... Hay muchos de los componentes que pedí que me gustaría comprar en cantidades industriales, pero debido a al control de divisas no puedo, será para el próximo año. Por cierto, ya me avisaron que llegaron los paquetes que faltaban, debo pagar en envíos 160 obamas  pero creo que valío la pena  especialmente por las cajitas de OKW, acá no se consiguen esas cosas...



:O

Esperamos fotos de esas cajas 

Saludos!


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 4, 2012)

He aquí mi cajita de Serpac, bonita bonita


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 12, 2012)

Que tal compañeros, hoy retiré del buzón estas cositas... 

Esto es de Analog Devices, son unos Audio Codec para poder usar el DSP que me enviaron pero que no pedi 
​ 
Estos son unos inductores diseñados para amplificadores Clase D y creo que está demas decir para que los voy a usar... ¬¬'​​ 
Estos son unos integrados varios de Texas Instruments (AO para audio Hi-End), ST (Amplificadores clase D) e Intersil (ICL7107CPL)​​ 
Este es el Display LCD 16 x 1 que me envió Purdy Electronics destinado para un inductómetro 
​ 
Y este fue el paquete mas esperado (Y mas caro ) las cajitas de OKW, pense que eran pequeñitas, pero la verdad es que son de buen tamaño y bastante cómodas, incluso tienen su compartimento para baterias, ademas de un acabado hermoso y una gran etiqueta que dice "Made In Germany"... ​​


----------



## electroconico (Abr 12, 2012)

Ohhh XD se te adelanto la navidad 

Las cajas estan muy grandes 

Los iductores ¿de donde te los enviaron ?

Saludos!


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 12, 2012)

Jajajajaja chavista presumido!!!!

No te creas rata... esta buena tu coleccion de chacharas... ahora haz algo bien y no solo las guardes...


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 12, 2012)

electroconico dijo:


> Ohhh XD se te adelanto la navidad
> 
> Las cajas estan muy grandes
> 
> ...


de Coilcraft, especificamente aqui: http://www.coilcraft.com/prod_pwr.cfm


antiworldx dijo:


> Jajajajaja chavista presumido!!!!
> 
> No te creas rata... esta buena tu coleccion de chacharas... ahora haz algo bien y no solo las guardes...


jajajajajaja solo pedi cosas que puedo y pretendo usar...


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 12, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> jajajajajaja solo pedi cosas que puedo y pretendo usar...



Como el Codec para algo que te enviaron y no pediste  yo andaba buscando aquí un ICL7107, como no lo encontré termine pidiendo a Texas Instruments un par de TLC7135CN que combinaré con un SN74LS247N que más tarde iré a comprar, solo estoy esperando que lleguen mis samples por que el rastreo dice que ya está en la sucursal así que espero en unas horas me los traigan, mientras tanto estoy creando las huellas para el multisim y viendo como los podría conectar en mi proyecto :estudiando:


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 12, 2012)

Nuyel dijo:


> Como el Codec para algo que te enviaron y no pediste


Así es  ahora estoy esperando que me aprueben la licencia para descargar el SigmaStudio 3.6 que es una interfaz de desarrollo para esos dispositivos...


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 13, 2012)

Bueno, acabo de volver de la ciudad con las partes que necesitaba y pasé a Multipack a recoger los samples (debieron dar me los ayer pero tampoco pareciera que hoy me los darían y como la estación de autobuses esta cruzando la calle pues...) lo que pedí fueron algunos reguladores dobles ajustables TPS70102 para mi electrocardiógrafo por que me esta volviendo loco el tema de la oscilación del voltaje del USB, así regulare independiente el voltaje del circuito análogo del digital, decidí pedir los 5 para que así también los pueda usar en otros proyectos Análogos/Digitales sin que los voltajes me vuelvan loco con circuitos sensibles :enfadado: y en aquellos que requiera voltajes diferentes.

Lo otro fueron un par de TLC7135 que son ADC de 4½ dígitos con salida BCD multiplexada, fui a comprar un par de SN74LS247N para poder conectarle las displays de 7 seg, voy a hacer un voltimetro y quizás también amperimetro para una fuente ajustable, creo que se verá bonito que al final todos los IC en esa plaquita sean de Texas Instruments y varios son muestras, creo que son los únicos agradecimientos que llevara mi proyecto para la clase 

Lo otro que pedí fueron unos sensores de temperatura TMP20, están más chicos de lo que me imaginé  (un grano de arroz es 3 veces más grande  ) pero confío en que igual los podré soldar 

Los otros dos solo son dos pares de micros MSP430F2013 para probar el ADC ΔΣ de 16bits y MSP430G2231 para tener algo con menos patitas para experimentar con el LaunchPad  como aquí no me venden micros de Texas agradezco estos samples, así los pruebo y si necesito más ya sabre cuales me van con mi aplicación.


----------



## maezca (Abr 14, 2012)

Nuyel dijo:


> Bueno, acabo de volver de la ciudad con las partes que necesitaba y pasé a Multipack a recoger los samples (debieron dar me los ayer pero tampoco pareciera que hoy me los darían y como la estación de autobuses esta cruzando la calle pues...) lo que pedí fueron algunos reguladores dobles ajustables TPS70102 para mi electrocardiógrafo por que me esta volviendo loco el tema de la oscilación del voltaje del USB, así regulare independiente el voltaje del circuito análogo del digital, decidí pedir los 5 para que así también los pueda usar en otros proyectos Análogos/Digitales sin que los voltajes me vuelvan loco con circuitos sensibles :enfadado: y en aquellos que requiera voltajes diferentes.
> 
> Lo otro fueron un par de TLC7135 que son ADC de 4½ dígitos con salida BCD multiplexada, fui a comprar un par de SN74LS247N para poder conectarle las displays de 7 seg, voy a hacer un voltimetro y quizás también amperimetro para una fuente ajustable, creo que se verá bonito que al final todos los IC en esa plaquita sean de Texas Instruments y varios son muestras, creo que son los únicos agradecimientos que llevara mi proyecto para la clase
> 
> ...




que tal funciona la lunch pad? es mejor que arduino?


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 14, 2012)

En primera el voltaje de los micros es 3,6V Maximos así que no me va para mezclar los con otros circuitos TTL y me lo deja muy reducido, a baterías es que me va bien, solo tienen 16I/O con los de 20 patas (el mejor que se le puede meter seria el MSP430G2553 y si haces un adaptador para la versión SMD podrías tener los 24I/O) así que igual esta chico pero me esta para aprender a manejar los micros de Texas, no podría decir que es mejor que arduino por que nunca he usado uno pero es probable que no lo sea, no te puedo decir mucho por que hace un mes que la tengo y no he tenido mucho tiempo de aprender a usarla como se debe, los micros los pedí para llenar el carrito y más tarde los usaré. De aquí ya no necesitaría pedir samples hasta navidad XD, tengo suficiente para entretenerme por un largo rato.


----------



## foso (Abr 18, 2012)

EL launch pad es solo un mini debugueador, de bajo costo, para que la gente pueda conocer la familia MSP430. Y se le pueden conectar adicionales como el teclado capacitivo. 

Yo hace 2 años empecé con estos micros y me resultan muy cómodos. No me gustan comparar con otras marcas, porque siempre están los fanáticos, pero a ser un micro de bajo costo, tiene buenas prestaciones que lo hacen muy completo, te puedo mencionar:
1) DMA.
2) Pull up y Pull down en TODOS los pines I/O.
3) Acumuladores e indexadores de 16 bits.
4) Oscilador interno. El micro camina hasta 16MHz.
5) 200k samples/s para los que traen ADC de aproximaciones sucesivas.
6) Extremado bajo consumo. 220uA en modo activo, 100nA en standby. 4 diferentes modos de bajo consumo.
7) Timers con los cuales podés sacar mas de 3 señales PWM independientes.

y unas cuantas cositas mas. Son muy recomendables y fáciles de usar.
Ahora están promocionando un tal WOLVERINE, que dicen que es de mucho menor consumo, ya veremos


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 19, 2012)

foso dijo:


> Yo hace 2 años empecé con estos micros y me resultan muy cómodos. No me gustan comparar con otras marcas, porque siempre están los fanáticos.s



Fanaticos eso es muy cierto, yo use PIC y no me gustaron luego conoci AVR y si me gustaron, luego por curiosidad me compre la launchpad y me gusto, mucho porque en menos de 10 minutos ya hacia que prendiera un led cuando presionaba un boton "la clasica".

Eso si son bastante diferente a otros microcontroladores, sobre todo por el hecho de usar arquitectura von-neuman y no la clasica que yo espera para un microcontrolador que es la Harvard.

Cabe mencionar que si te vuelve loco configurar los perifericos que trae, por ejemplo el reloy tiene un monton de convinaciones, el ADC ni se diga.

Afortunadamente el IDE que provee TI que se llama Code Composer Studio posee una herramienta llamada GRACE que te permite configurar todos los perifericos en forma totalmente grafica, asi que solo hace falta unos cuantos click y ya tienes funcionando al ADC como tu quieres.

Pero porque siempre hay un pero, ese Code Composer es bien inestable, lento y desesperante, y tiene tantas opciones que te desesperas al tratar de usarlo, y como esta basada en eclipse pues peor luego ya no sabes ni que paso.

De ahi en fuera launchpad se me hace muy buena y los micros value line, pues son bastante buenos eso si muy limitados en perifericos.

Curiosamente me he dado cuenta que la mayoria de las veces usamos un micro y no usamos todos los perifericos con que cuenta, entonces TI hace microcontroladores de uso mas especifico, por ejemplo si solo necesitas usar el USART pues ellos tienen un micro que solo tiene ese periferico, lo cual lo hace mucho mas barato que otros que te incluyen todos los demas perifericos.


----------



## maezca (Abr 19, 2012)

se me hace interesante... voy a averiguar un poco mas y cuando este por capital talvez la compre. se programa con C ?


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 19, 2012)

Con C o ensamblador, aunque te recomiendo mas el C, de todas formas si usas asambler no pasan de 30 instrucciones en la linea value, no como avr que es RISC y usa 130 instrucciones jejejeje


----------



## maezca (Abr 19, 2012)

jaja de todas formas voy a usar el C, el otro no lo se


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 19, 2012)

Pues yo la compré por que no se usar microcontroladores así que de todas formas tenia que aprender con alguno (si se programar y aprendo rápido) y cuando vi que en la Ti eStore andaba con envío gratis no me lo pensé, la launchpad con el panel touch capacitativo me costó menos que comprar aquí 3 PIC (el PIC16F628A me lo están dando como a $6USD) y obtuve 3 microcontroladores (el G2452 y G2553 que venían con el launchpad más otro G2452 que traía el touch), ahora veo que salio un Booster Pack con un DSP y el touch, quizás luego lo compré también, por ahora estoy entreteniendo me con estos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 19, 2012)

Ya yo mande a fabricar el pcb para el DSP, pero ni analog devices me envia respuesta para usar el SigmaStudio, ni lo consigo por ahi


----------



## xplayo (Abr 23, 2012)

Nuyel dijo:


> Pues yo la compré por que no se usar microcontroladores así que de todas formas tenia que aprender con alguno (si se programar y aprendo rápido) y cuando vi que en la Ti eStore andaba con envío gratis no me lo pensé, la launchpad con el panel touch capacitativo me costó menos que comprar aquí 3 PIC (el PIC16F628A me lo están dando como a $6USD) y obtuve 3 microcontroladores (el G2452 y G2553 que venían con el launchpad más otro G2452 que traía el touch), ahora veo que salio un Booster Pack con un DSP y el touch, quizás luego lo compré también, por ahora estoy entreteniendo me con estos.



¿Te cobraron algún impuesto o algo por el estilo cuando te llego? es que pienso pedirlo porque esta excelente el precio.


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 23, 2012)

Pues yo la compre y no me cobraron mas que exactamente los 4.3 dolares ni mas ni menos y llego rapidisimo y bien protegido el contenido. De lo que si no estoy seguro es de las muestras ahi si no se si realmente no te cobren nada.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 23, 2012)

Pues parece que en México los componentes electrónicos (transistores, C.I. y no me acuerdo que más) están libres de aranceles por lo que no hay impuestos extras a pagar, además me lo enviaron cada uno en un paquete diferente y por el valor declarado tan bajo igual no pagas nada, solo tardó 4 días, el primero en que prepararan el envío y me cobrarán, al segundo ya estaba en aduana, al tercero salio de aduana y se lo pasaron a Multipack, al cuarto ya me lo dejaron en  mi casa, fue bastante rápido gracias a que Fedex compró a Multipack, antes me tardó como 10 días en llegar unos samples de texas por que vivo en pueblo chico.


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 24, 2012)

Por cierto les cuento que el sabado decidi pedir unos IC a ST, porque por lo que estube leyendo no cobran nada de nada, la cosa es que me registre con la cuenta de correo de mi escuela que es del tipo nombre@ipn.mx, pense que no abria problema, total solo pedi un par de integrados y a los 5 minutos me llego un correo diciendo que mi solicitud no procedia que porfavor comprar los IC con algun distribuidor, muy triste me quede, en fin creo que alguien  ya ha quemado las cuentas de correo del IPN pidiendo muchas cosas jajaja, ahora voy a tratar con Texas


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 24, 2012)

no se si será que solo es .mx o por  otra cosa por que el que se la negaran al politécnico me extraña, andaba pensando en adquirir un dominio .mx pero si pasó por eso creo que iré por el .com.mx


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 24, 2012)

Es muy raro porque el correo que utilicé para hacer los pedidos de samples es com.ve


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 24, 2012)

Pues el IPN (Instituto Politecnico Nacional) es una de las mayores instituciones educativas de nivel medio superior, superior, postgrado y de investigación en México por lo que se me hizo raro que no le autorizaran los samples, no se si será por usar el domino .mx en lugar del .edu.mx (no se por que ya que el .edu.mx es gratuito), yo lo pensaba en comprar por que es más corto y lo identifica a México pero tampoco es .com o .edu, no hay condición especial para registrarlo (solo es 4 veces más caro que el .com.mx) ni tiene uso definido como los otros.


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 25, 2012)

Pues al igual que ustedes me quede con la duda de porque me las negaron, haber si alguien que haya pedido muestras a ST con cuentas de correo del poli y que nos cuente si se las enviaron o no. Y lo poer es que me heche un muy buen rollo sobre lo que pretendia hacer con las muestras y ni asi, o a lo mejor fue tan mareador que ni me creyeron


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 25, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Y lo poer es que me heche un muy buen rollo sobre lo que pretendia hacer con las muestras y ni asi, o a lo mejor fue tan mareador que ni me creyeron


Que cosas, a mi ni me preguntaron  Lo que si es que cuando llegaron me encargué de contactarlos para el feedback...


----------



## Limbo (Abr 28, 2012)

Buenas,

He pedido porfin a Texas Instruments cinco bichejos digitales (Puertas) me llega el lunes supuestamente. Me lo han enviado de EEUU (Texas), espero que no me hagan pagar nada poruque viniendo de estados unidos me extraña que no meta mano ninguna aduana y me hagan pagar..

¿Algun español que haya pedido a Texas Intruments y le haya venido de EEUU gratis?

Saludos.


----------



## Pelelalo (Abr 28, 2012)

No recuerdo si vienen de EEUU, pero he pedido a TI y viene totalmente gratis. Pedí unos reguladores de voltaje y alguna que otra puerta.


----------



## Limbo (Abr 28, 2012)

Ok, bueno pues no me preocupo entonces.. Yo he pedido todo puertas excepto un operacional.. lo que yo no sabia era que puedes pedir varios de cada modelo..



Una cosilla ¿A que fabricante puedo pedir muestras de reles?


----------



## Pelelalo (Abr 29, 2012)

Limbo, me dá que Reles no envían.


----------



## Limbo (Abr 29, 2012)

> Limbo, me dá que Reles no envían.


Chof.. mi gozo en un pozo..

Mi pedido esta en francia, queda poco para que llegue.. La verdad que para ser gratis son bastante eficientes y rapidos..


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 29, 2012)

Que tal compañeros, la gente de www.usielectronics.com envia samples de MicroSemi, Sanken y International Rectifier. Deben enviarles un correo electrónico explicando que necesitan y para que. Deben indicar el numero de parte, la aplicación y cuantos planeas comprar en un año.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 2, 2012)

Al fin llegó el último pedido que hice:
TAS5630 x 5
OPA2107 x 3
OPA1652 x 5
AD8224 x 2

​ 
Tendré que esperar para poder hacer algo con eso, no tengo como hacer artesanalmente los PCB, asi que ya pedí la cotización a una empresa para que los haga


----------



## SERGIOD (May 28, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Al fin llegó el último pedido que hice:
> TAS5630 x 5
> OPA2107 x 3
> OPA1652 x 5
> ...



en que los piensas usar


----------



## R-Mario (May 28, 2012)

Aguas con esto de los samples, yo nunca habia pedido antes y se me ocurrio pedir unas muestras a National, "los unicos que no me negaron y fue a la primera" estos te las envian via UPS y cuando llegaron a mi casita me pusieron una facturota frente a mi carota con los siguientes datos.

IVA 215 pesos
Manejo de paquete servicio UPS 56 pesos
Aranceles 15 pesos

Y eso nomas por un CAD y DAC de 12 bits respectivamente.

Muy pero muy  saque los billetes de mi cartera y a pagar "ni modo de hecharme a correr "

Y conste que el iva va de acuerdo al valor declarado por National, aunque curiosamente no me cuadra porque el precio segun la pagina era de 

12 dolares por ambos integrados, pero en las hojas que me entrego el de UPS decia

Valor declarado 96 dolares 

De lo cual calcularon el 16% de iva

Me quiero pegar un tiro, mejor hubiera conseguido aca en alguna tienda


Como dice derbez "QUE ALGUIEN ME EXPLIQUE"

Ahora vivo con temor de pedir muestras


----------



## Ratmayor (May 28, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> en que los piensas usar


Estoy experimentando con amplificacion digital y DSP's  pero como dije, debo esperar a tener dinerillo para mandar a hacer los PCBs 





Ajna dijo:


> Aguas con esto de los samples, yo nunca habia pedido antes y se me ocurrio pedir unas muestras a National, "los unicos que no me negaron y fue a la primera" estos te las envian via UPS y cuando llegaron a mi casita me pusieron una facturota frente a mi carota con los siguientes datos.
> 
> A!!! otra cosa, yo uso Mail Boxes & ETC. DHL asi el paquete pese 1gr me cobran 1Kg
> IVA 215 pesos
> ...


Creo que DHL te trolleo  pos que raro, yo solo pague algunos gramos por los envios, las facturas decían US $0 y me enviaron un mail pidiendome el valor comercial y yo dije que US $1 

Otra cosa, yo uso Mail Boxes & Etc para esas cosas, cobran en gramos y la verdad sale bien barato. DHL asi el paquete pese 1gr me cobran 1Kg :enfadado:


----------



## R-Mario (May 29, 2012)

Pero a mi "no se si a todo mexico" me los enviaron via UPS, que de por si tiene fama de caro aca en mexico, y no me pudieron engañar porque asi decia la factura de ellos y la factura que emite National.

Ni modo eso me pasa por andar probando.. Pa la otra mejor los compro en alguna tiendilla.

Pero a mi "no se si a todo mexico" me los enviaron via UPS, que de por si tiene fama de caro aca en mexico, y no me pudieron engañar porque asi decia la factura de ellos y la factura que emite National.

Ademas National ni siquiera se comunica, nomas te manda un mensaje que por cierto dice "no reply" donde te confirma la solicitud y ya. Nomas esperas 2 dias y llegan.

Ni modo eso me pasa por andar probando.. Pa la otra mejor los compro en alguna tiendilla.


----------



## Limbo (May 29, 2012)

Buenas,

En el caso de que te venga un afactura de más de lo que esperas; lo rechazas y que lo devuelvan a origen.
En el caso de que vivas en un pueblo, en las afueras de la ciudad o en algun lugar fuera del centro de la provincia, lo mas seguro es que te cobren el transporte o parte de él.

Fuente: Trabaje en transporte y sé lo que se traman siempre 

Yo pedi a dos empresas texas y st, creo, y ninguna de las dos puso pegas ni me cobraron nada..

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 29, 2012)

creo que las únicas que cobran manejo y embalaje son national y onsemi


----------



## zopilote (May 29, 2012)

Ajna te la hicieron, pero es el precio por ser primerizo en esto de los correos, a mi tambien me la jugaron la primera vez que me llego mis muestras, pero ahora soy mas avezado que ellos, tienes que conocer al dedillo lo que aduanas cobra, hay un limite en cada pais. Y ademas hay muchos avivatos que viven de eso, embaucando a los que resiben sus paquetes por correo express, como ese correo no tiene filiales en algunos paises, empresas de mensajeria se hacen cargo de ello y te graban impuestos inventados por ellos mismos. Por eso es bueno conocer la politica de aduanas, con respecto al valor que puedes ingresar por correo. A mi se lograron sacar 100 dolares, pero luego de ese percance me puse a leer los foros y demas, ahora que vengan con ese cuento, los mando con su mamacita.


----------



## maezca (May 30, 2012)

zopilote dijo:


> Ajna te la hicieron, pero es el precio por ser primerizo en esto de los correos, a mi tambien me la jugaron la primera vez que me llego mis muestras, pero ahora soy mas avezado que ellos, tienes que conocer al dedillo lo que aduanas cobra, hay un limite en cada pais. Y ademas hay muchos avivatos que viven de eso, embaucando a los que resiben sus paquetes por correo express, como ese correo no tiene filiales en algunos paises, empresas de mensajeria se hacen cargo de ello y te graban impuestos inventados por ellos mismos. Por eso es bueno conocer la politica de aduanas, con respecto al valor que puedes ingresar por correo. A mi se lograron sacar 100 dolares, pero luego de ese percance me puse a leer los foros y demas, ahora que vengan con ese cuento, los mando con su mamacita.


yo pedi mucho y nunca me cobraron, me lo llegan a hacer y me transformo  lo mando a ya sabes donde a el y el paquete y la aduana y atodos


----------



## R-Mario (May 30, 2012)

Pus ya ni modo, ya me la dejaron caer, si alguien en mexico sabe como pedir a national sin que te cobren tanto, pues le agradeceria


----------



## SERGIOD (May 30, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Pus ya ni modo, ya me la dejaron caer, si alguien en mexico sabe como pedir a national sin que te cobren tanto, pues le agradeceria



lo mismo digo solo que yo soy de PERÚ alguien cuente algo de por aca


----------



## Ratmayor (May 30, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Pus ya ni modo, ya me la dejaron caer, si alguien en mexico sabe como pedir a national sin que te cobren tanto, pues le agradeceria


para empezar, como le hiciste para pedir en National? 

A mi ni con mi correo corporativo me envian nada


----------



## R-Mario (May 31, 2012)

Pus con el correo de mi escuela, nomas me registre y luego busque el CAD que queria a lado decia sample y  ya despues a los 5 minutos me mandaron un correo diciendo que le diera click para procesar la orden y fue todo a los 3 dias ya tenia mi chica facturota en mi cara y el sobre manila con las muestras, eso si te las envian muy bonito y todo en bolsitas de espuma color rosa todo bonito jejeje.

En ninguna parte "y ya lei y volvi a releer" dice que me hiban a cobrar por el envio y demas cosas.

Yo creo Ratmayor que se debe al pais, por hay lei que a muchos paises del sur de america, muy pocas empresas envian samples, pero ni idea.

Curioso poque a mi ST no me quiso regalar nada aunque use la misma cuenta de la escuela.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 31, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Yo creo Ratmayor que se debe al pais, por hay lei que a muchos paises  del sur de america, muy pocas empresas envian samples, pero ni idea.


Bueno, básicamente no pedí que me lo enviaran a Venezuela, pedí que me  enviaran las cosas a un buzón que tengo en Miami / Florida , de allí para acá solo me cobraron el peso de la mercancía 


Ajna dijo:


> Curioso poque a mi ST no me quiso regalar nada aunque use la misma cuenta de la escuela.


Que cosas, yo si pude pedir en ST con mi correo corporativo, supongo que National me rebotó porque mi correo termina en org.ve


----------



## R-Mario (May 31, 2012)

Ya pero bien dicen que el humano es el unico animal que cae dos veces en el mismo agujero, mirando una pagina llamada mill-max pedi una muestra de unos header hembra y macho de una fila pero de los que tiene el oyito torneado "de esos aca ni por donde encontrarlos" en fin acabo de ver que si me las enviaran pero adivinen que.... Usando el mismo mugroso UPS :enfadado::enfadado:, pense que me los enviarian por USPS,  esta ves si me salen con sus payasadas de que son 200 pesos los mando al cuerno.


----------



## maezca (May 31, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Ya pero bien dicen que el humano es el unico animal que cae dos veces en el mismo agujero, mirando una pagina llamada mill-max pedi una muestra de unos header hembra y macho de una fila pero de los que tiene el oyito torneado "de esos aca ni por donde encontrarlos" en fin acabo de ver que si me las enviaran pero adivinen que.... Usando el mismo mugroso UPS :enfadado::enfadado:, pense que me los enviarian por USPS,  esta ves si me salen con sus payasadas de que son 200 pesos los mando al cuerno.



jajaj, nunca aceptes envios por ups ni dhl. segun lei simepre cobran los que se les canta, lo unico por lo que no cobran son bibliografia


----------



## R-Mario (May 31, 2012)

Entonces me voy de vacaciones  para que no me encuentren 

Vamos a ver si me cobran solo los 60 pesos que cobra UPS los pago si no pos no.

Alguien sabe como envia las muestras Vishay, es que necesito unas resistencias de 0.08 ohms y no las puedo encontrar aca en mexico.

¿O mejor la hago con un pedazo de cable de cobre? lei que era mejor opcion!! Sera


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 31, 2012)

un pedazo de alambre de micron (creo que con 7 centímetro ya sobran)
según mi tester 7 centímetros = 1 hom


----------



## R-Mario (May 31, 2012)

Huy necesito mucha precision y para conseguir el micron??, ya por ahi me encontre un programa para calcular la resistencia de los cables de cobre, voy a probar de todas maneras quedaria mejor una resistencia diseñada para eso por eso preguntaba de vishay porque es la unica que he encontrado que las fabrica y envia muestras


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 31, 2012)

al micron lo sacas de cualquier parte,un secador de cabellos,una estufa,etc etc etc.
la precisión depende del tester que uses para medirlo


----------



## R-Mario (May 31, 2012)

Si te enseño mi tester, vas a cambiar de decicion y haras lo posible por averiguar como envia las muestras Vishay


----------



## Norberto (Jun 2, 2012)

Alguien sabe o probo pedir muestras gratis a Texas instrument, la pregunta es si es todo gratis?, y si no cuanto es el costo de envio a buenos aires argentina? cuanto demora? hay algun mensaje de mail que te avisen el costo del envio como para cancelarlo? hice el pedido un viernes y hoy sabado no hay ningun tipo de comprobante en mi mail, ni se si esta en marcha el pedido. Como hago??


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 2, 2012)

Norberto dijo:


> Alguien sabe o probo pedir muestras gratis a Texas instrument, la pregunta es si es todo gratis?, y si no cuanto es el costo de envio a buenos aires argentina? cuanto demora? hay algun mensaje de mail que te avisen el costo del envio como para cancelarlo? hice el pedido un viernes y hoy sabado no hay ningun tipo de comprobante en mi mail, ni se si esta en marcha el pedido. Como hago??



A tu correo solo llega la confirmación si se envía o No. No cobran nada por lo regular.

Saludos!


----------



## Epsilon741 (Jun 2, 2012)

Por si os viene bien, aquí venden unos packs baratísimos y superútiles para iniciarse en la electrónica y/o para tener una buena gama de componentes "en la reserva".
(lo bien que me hubiese venido conocerlo unos años antes...).

http://www.futurlec.com/ValuePacks.shtml

Espero que os sea de ayuda.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 2, 2012)

Creo que dentro de unos meses voy a conseguir unos Obamas, si es asi compraré resistores y capacitores en cantidades industriales


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 2, 2012)

Eso de futurlec me late, el problema es el envio, soy de mexico y las pinches aduanas hacen de las suyas. Hace poco me decidi a comprar por ebay, y puedes pedirle al vendedor "claro si es de confianza" que te envie el producto con un valor declarado mucho menor y con la leyende de "Commercial Samples - No value" y asi no pagas los impuestos de la aduana, ademas procurar que te los envien via USPS, es mas rapido que salga de aduana, el problema es que el inche correo de mexico es bien lento y de mucha desconfianza, pero si le rezas al santo ideal si te llegan 

Nomas chequen los precios, 2000 resistencias de 50 valores distintos al 1% en 15 dolares y cada valor de resistencia es su bolsita con cierre


----------



## Pelelalo (Jun 2, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Eso de futurlec me late, el problema es el envio, soy de mexico y las pinches aduanas hacen de las suyas. Hace poco me decidi a comprar por ebay, y puedes pedirle al vendedor "claro si es de confianza" que te envie el producto con un valor declarado mucho menor y con la leyende de "Commercial Samples - No value" y asi no pagas los impuestos de la aduana, ademas procurar que te los envien via USPS, es mas rapido que salga de aduana, el problema es que el inche correo de mexico es bien lento y de mucha desconfianza, pero si le rezas al santo ideal si te llegan
> 
> Nomas chequen los precios, 2000 resistencias de 50 valores distintos al 1% en 15 dolares y cada valor de resistencia es su bolsita con cierre



Ajna, aquí en España no tuve problemas nunca de este tipo. Pero si puedo decirte que todos los envíos que recibo de Ebay (con proveedores chinos, tailandeses, etc...) vienen en paquete con "samples" marcado por defecto.


----------



## matijuarez (Jun 2, 2012)

Me acaba de llegar un pedido de NI,no me cobraron un peso..tardo 4 dias en llegar desde EEUU hasta San Fco (cordoba..argentina)

Estoy muy contento,ya me llego la confirmacion del segundo pedido que hice


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 2, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Eso de futurlec me late, el problema es el envio, soy de mexico y las pinches aduanas hacen de las suyas. Hace poco me decidi a comprar por ebay, y puedes pedirle al vendedor "claro si es de confianza" que te envie el producto con un valor declarado mucho menor y con la leyende de "Commercial Samples - No value" y asi no pagas los impuestos de la aduana, ademas procurar que te los envien via USPS, es mas rapido que salga de aduana, el problema es que el inche correo de mexico es bien lento y de mucha desconfianza, pero si le rezas al santo ideal si te llegan
> 
> Nomas chequen los precios, 2000 resistencias de 50 valores distintos al 1% en 15 dolares y cada valor de resistencia es su bolsita con cierre


Yo quiero comprar las SMD así, por ahora solo he comprado unos diodos y el antisoldante, pero eso de tener que esperar 35 días me desespera. No entiendo bien la LIGIE de México, los circuitos electrónicos integrados en impuestos dicen "EX." ¿significan que no tienen? los capacitores de tantalio también lo marcan así, los otros están con 7  o 10 y la unidad dice que es por pieza, en el caso de las resistencias están igual pero esas las maneja por kg (esto viene por la pagina 554), los semiconductores están en la 565 y también vienen como "EX."

A ver si me explican un poco eso, por cierto, ¿como y donde se pagan esos impuestos?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 3, 2012)

matijuarez dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar un pedido de NI,no me cobraron un peso..tardo 4 dias en llegar desde EEUU hasta San Fco (cordoba..argentina)
> 
> Estoy muy contento,ya me llego la confirmacion del segundo pedido que hice



Algunas preguntas.
1) ¿Hiciste como la rata que envió el paquete a EEUU, o te lo enviaron de allá?
2) ¿Puedo usar @yahoo, o cuál me recomendás?
3) En TI pide el nombre de la empresa, ¿Qué pusieron?

Me interesa el tema de samples gratis, pero tengo mis dudas.

Soy de San Nicolás de los Arroyos, Bs.As., a 60km mas o menos de Rosario...

Saludos


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 3, 2012)

@matijuarez desenbucha "cuentanos como le hiciste" por que paqueteria te la enviaron???

Que tipo de correo usaste??


----------



## matijuarez (Jun 3, 2012)

Jajajaj mil perdones,recibi de Texas Instruments,en cuanto a correos use mi hotmail normal.

Las otras empresas piden correos sin la terminacion hotmail..no se si es para demostrar la seriedad de tu empresa o que,lo que podes hacer es hacerte un correo nuevo y clikear donde dice usar mi propia direccion de correo.Eso es para ponerle la terminacion que quieras,pero creo que no podes usar el correo o algo asi,la verdad es que no probe..de ultima podes conseguir algun correo de alguna empresa conocida o tu colegio/facultad.

Mil perdones por hacer ilucionarlos  ..Si tengo novedades aviso


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 3, 2012)

No te perdono por ilusionarme y luego romper con esa ilusion :enfadado:











No te la valllas a creer 

A mi me la dejaron caer feo con el envio de National. Bueno pero que quede de precedente para los que pidan a national desde mexico


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 3, 2012)

En el campo de empresa pongo el nombre de mi escuela, pero no cabe entero, es "Instituto Tecnológico del Istmo" pero la ultima letra ya no cabe y dice que no lo abrevie, también los he pedido usando mi cuenta de Gmail (ni he preguntado si me pueden dar un correo en la escuela).


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Gracias por responder. Estuve viendo algunas cosas...

Lo que me interesó, es el integrado superficial de la rata, el *TAS5630*...

Entre otras cosas...

Saludos

PD: Me mata el tema del nombre de la empresa, ya que ni siquiera estudié nunca..


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Huy necesito mucha precision y para conseguir el micron??, ya por ahi me encontre un programa para calcular la resistencia de los cables de cobre, voy a probar de todas maneras quedaria mejor una resistencia diseñada para eso por eso preguntaba de vishay porque es la unica que he encontrado que las fabrica y envia muestras


 
con el tester "en ohms " NO

1-- si tocas con el tester tenes error, lo correcto es ponerle terminales de compresion y eso a cable de cobre....
pero una vez que le pusiste el terminal, como bien dice "de compresion" ya fuiste, .
pero te sirve para ir probando .

2 -- luego como SI medir.

vos le haces pasar digamos 500 mA y por cada 0,1 ohm caeran  50 mV 
y si le haces pasar 1 amper (si el cable lo aguanta ) pues seran 100mV .

fijate vos que con el temster querer leer 1 ohm es muy dificil, no da la escala.

pero medir EN CC  500 mA o 1 amper si es facil y mV tambien .


lo unico molesto es el tema de los terminales, tenes que ser justo, una cosa es si medis con el tester "tocando " el cable resistivo, te da una cosa, con el cocodrilo.
y luego cuando haces bien la union con el terminal ..ahi te cambia...y es logico, estas buscando valres de resistencias muy bajas y cualquier cosilla te la cambia ..


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 4, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> con el tester "en ohms " NO
> 
> 1-- si tocas con el tester tenes error, lo correcto es ponerle terminales de compresion y eso a cable de cobre....
> pero una vez que le pusiste el terminal, como bien dice "de compresion" ya fuiste, .
> ...



Y no me vendria bien un puente wheatstone, bien al rato voy a probar, mientras tendre en cuenta lo que me cuenas de presionar la union de contactohttp://www.google.com.mx/search?hl=...w&ved=0CAcQvwUoAQ&q=puente+wheatstone&spell=1


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 4, 2012)

Solo por morbida curiosidad, para que necesitas esas resistencias?


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 4, 2012)

Poss que curioso tu....     

No cierto, veras me encontre 10 bichitos en una caja de componentes variados, dicho bicho es el LM3478 que es un "High Efficiency Low-Side N-Channel Controller for Switching Regulator" 

TOnces queria usarlo para construir un regulador boost para un amplificador para usarlo en el carro, "hummm mas bien pa ver que aprendia de todo esto"

Y bueno ya sabes, esta clase de reguladores sensan la corriente para controlarse, el problema son los diminutos valores de esas resistencias, por ejemplo en el esquema de muestra, ponen una resistencia de 0.02 ohms.





DJ T3 dijo:


> Gracias por responder. Estuve viendo algunas cosas...
> 
> Lo que me interesó, es el integrado superficial de la rata, el *TAS5630*...
> 
> ...




Tas seguro de tener como montarlo, porque si checas la hoja de datos te daras cuenta que tiene unas patitas verdaderamente pequeñas, muy dificil de montar si no tienes experiencia, ademas algunos de estos integrados tienes que soldarles la pansa y eso es muy dificil si no tienes la herramienta.

Ademas al hablar de 300W tienes que tener varias consideraciones.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> *Está*s seguro de tener como montarlo, porque si checas la hoja de datos te daras cuenta que tiene unas patitas verdaderamente pequeñas, muy dificil de montar si no tienes experiencia, ademas algunos de estos integrados tienes que soldarles la pansa y eso es muy dificil si no tienes la herramienta.


 Decías?_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/604140/ _



Ajna dijo:


> Ademas al hablar de 300W tienes que tener varias consideraciones.


El PCB si tengo que mandarlo a hacer, ya me puse en contacto con una empresa que los hace tal como dice el datasheet


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 4, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Decías?_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/604140/ _
> 
> El PCB si tengo que mandarlo a hacer, ya me puse en contacto con una empresa que los hace tal como dice el datasheet




Pero yo no te decia a ti, yo le decia a @dj-t3

A y que maquinita la tuya hee, prestamela no!!!  Nomas un ratito pa soldarme unos, oye por cierto si piensas mandar hacer el PCB para el TAS, para apuntarme y que me vendas unos a mi. Ya lo de la soldada a ver como le hago


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> A y que maquinita la tuya hee, prestamela no!!!  Nomas un ratito pa soldarme unos


Soldarte unos....   Claro, no mas vente a Venezuela y te dejo jugar un rato con ella... 


Ajna dijo:


> oye por cierto si piensas mandar hacer el PCB para el TAS, para apuntarme y que me vendas unos a mi. Ya lo de la soldada a ver como le hago


Habla con @electroconico, conoce una empresa que hace unos PCBs excelentes...


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 4, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Soldarte unos....   Claro, no mas vente a Venezuela y te dejo jugar un rato con ella...




No me tientes porque si me descuelgo, y por allá me tienes!!!


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 4, 2012)

Pues Ratmayor ya me había ofrecido eso para soldar mi TPS70102, pero igual la disipación de potencia del circuito es tan baja que no creo necesitar soldar bien el PowerPAD (no creo que llegue ni a 50mW), a ver si subo una foto de para que usé los samples del INA333, OPA2333 y el TPS70102, en estos momentos estoy haciendo los últimos agujeros para ponerme a soldar todo


----------



## Norberto (Jun 4, 2012)

Les cuento lo mio, pedi el viernes dos ads830 a Texas instrument con un mail de yahoo, hoy me los confirmaron por mail, ya tengo el codigo de seguimiento de fedex, el jueves 21hs esta en bs as, supuestamente me llega a temperley-bs as gratis, despues les cuento



alguien sabe si hay limite de cantidad de samples de texas?


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 4, 2012)

Norberto dijo:


> Les cuento lo mio, pedi el viernes dos ads830 a Texas instrument con un mail de yahoo, hoy me los confirmaron por mail, ya tengo el codigo de seguimiento de fedex, el jueves 21hs esta en bs as, supuestamente me llega a temperley-bs as gratis, despues les cuento
> 
> 
> 
> alguien sabe si hay limite de cantidad de samples de texas?




No te preocupes, cuando nos demos cuenta que ya no envian mas samples al pais, entonces ahi podremos ver el limite 

En serio que pasa con TI a poco te envia samples aun con una cuenta de Yahoo, eso se me hace muy raro, porque que pasaria si todos los del foro pidieramos una muestra mañana a la misma hora, sera que tienen la capacidad de enviar 150,000 muestras


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 5, 2012)

Pues yo solicito las muestras a Texas con mi cuenta de Gmail, eso si, no tengo motivos para andar pidiendo tantas cosas como ustedes, solo es por cosas de proyectos para el tecnologico y hay que darle buen uso, por ejemplo este que hice con los samples de los INA333, OPA2333 y TPS70102, son las 2:30A.M. y tengo que enseñarse lo soldado hoy al maestro, ahora si, a dormir un poco en 3 horas suena mi despertador


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow, Se ve increíble! Suerte con tu proyecto!!!


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 5, 2012)

Nuyel dijo:


> Pues yo solicito las muestras a Texas con mi cuenta de Gmail, eso si, no tengo motivos para andar pidiendo tantas cosas como ustedes, solo es por cosas de proyectos para el tecnologico y hay que darle buen uso, por ejemplo este que hice con los samples de los INA333, OPA2333 y TPS70102, son las 2:30A.M. y tengo que enseñarse lo soldado hoy al maestro, ahora si, a dormir un poco en 3 horas suena mi despertador




Como es que trabajas a doble cara los PCB.

Como le heces??

Y por cierto que es eso?


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 5, 2012)

Nuyel dijo:


> Pues yo solicito las muestras a Texas con mi cuenta de Gmail, eso si, no tengo motivos para andar pidiendo tantas cosas como ustedes, solo es por cosas de proyectos para el tecnologico y hay que darle buen uso, por ejemplo este que hice con los samples de los INA333, OPA2333 y TPS70102, son las 2:30A.M. y tengo que enseñarse lo soldado hoy al maestro, ahora si, a dormir un poco en 3 horas suena mi despertador



Yo soy de Perú--huancayo-- pero por aca texas instrument no envia nada justo para probar ayer me cree una cuenta en @gmail y nada no en vian a Perú





Ajna dijo:


> Como es que trabajas a doble cara los PCB.
> 
> Como le heces??
> 
> Y por cierto que es eso?



Busca en San Google ahí encontraras bastante información, para muestra un botón:

http://www.kemisa.es/como_hacer_circuitos_parte_uno.php


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ya pasó un tiempo, pero respondo igual...


Ajna dijo:


> Tas seguro de tener como montarlo, porque si checas la hoja de datos te daras cuenta que tiene unas patitas verdaderamente pequeñas, muy dificil de montar si no tienes experiencia



Si, miré el datasheet, y me pareció interesante, aunque un poco complicado con los pines.
Con SMD no tengo experiencia, pero todo se puede probar (no creo que pruebe con ese bicho, pero también existen empresas que hacen PCB..  ).

_Sobre el proyecto de Nuyel_


Tacatomon dijo:


> Wow, Se ve increíble! Suerte con tu proyecto!!!



Igual...

Saludos.

PD: Que no haya estudiado, no significa que no se algo..


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 5, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Como es que trabajas a doble cara los PCB.
> 
> Como le heces??
> 
> Y por cierto que es eso?



Es la primera ves que uso el doble cara así que ni me preguntes  solo hice las marcas de los pines más grandes para poder perforarla sin muchos problemas con la broca de 0,5mm y tener un margen de error si no las podía alinear correctamente y si que me fue útil, algunos agujeros hasta los hice inclinados  el procedimiento fue el mismo que con la de cara simple, imprimir, planchar y al cloruro.
El circuito es un ECG simple, no lo he podido probar ya que la tienda se quedó sin electrodos, solo tengo esta captura de la primer medición que logré hacer cuando estaba en el protoboard (después de pasar toda la noche sin dormir), pero usaba los TLC2262 (también samples).





Aun estoy esperando los electrodos para saber como quedará ahora, este programa solo lo hice para poder ver la señal, no ahora tengo que refinarlo para la exposición la próxima semana, no se mucho de programación así que ya veré como queda.


----------



## Norberto (Jun 8, 2012)

llegaron los samples de texas instrument, 2 ads830 totalmente gratis, en una semana, todo en perfecto estado, supuestamente me cobraban $5 de gastos de aduana por el correo y al final no lo hicieron, todo gratis.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 8, 2012)

Norberto dijo:


> llegaron los samples de texas instrument, 2 ads830 totalmente gratis, en una semana, todo en perfecto estado, supuestamente me cobraban $5 de gastos de aduana por el correo y al final no lo hicieron, todo gratis.



De que País eres?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> De que País eres?



de argentina, temperley ,lo dice mensajes mas arriba
saludos de su majestad


----------



## Norberto (Jun 9, 2012)

Si Argentina, Buenos Aires, Temperley, pude seguir todo el proceso de envio de texas, atravez de numero de seguimiento de fedex, y en argentina paso a manos de andreani, y lo entregaron un dia antes del pactado, todo muy bueno


----------



## yooyo (Jun 15, 2012)

Neodymio dijo:


> Un compañero del colegio se había pedido nada más ni nada menos que 2 motores paso a paso grandes como un puño de la mano.



¿de que pagina los pidio los motores tu compañero?

sabran de alguna empresa que mande samples de motores,servomotores


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 15, 2012)

yooyo dijo:


> ¿de que pagina los pidio los motores tu compañero?
> 
> sabran de alguna empresa que mande samples de motores,servomotores




No se de que lugar de mexico eres, pero motores a pasos los encuentras en cualquier puesto de chacharas en un tianguis, yo dudo que envien muestras de ese tipo, pero quien sabe puede que si lo hagan y yo ando atrazado en eso


----------



## osk_rin (Nov 20, 2012)

que tal compañeros.
alguien de México que haya pedido a texas intruments??
cuanto le cobraron de envió si se los mandaron por fed-ex? alguna idea?
en caso de ser muy cara la factura por impuestos, he leído que se puede rechazar el paquete...
me pueden orientar con eso.

agradeciera mucho su opinión


----------



## maezca (Nov 20, 2012)

osk_rin dijo:


> que tal compañeros.
> alguien de México que haya pedido a texas intruments??
> cuanto le cobraron de envió si se los mandaron por fed-ex? alguna idea?
> en caso de ser muy cara la factura por impuestos, he leído que se puede rechazar el paquete...
> ...



yo soy de argentina, aca me enviaron las muestra de texas por fedex y no me cobraron naada... creo que algunos de mexico pidieron y tampoco.
El otrodia pedi luego de muchos meses sin pedir nada unos puente h (l293d y algunos CI mas) el jueves estarian llegando a mi casa


----------



## osk_rin (Nov 20, 2012)

maezca.
gracias, aparte lei el post completo para aclarar duas, vere como me va con el pago "si es que me cobran"

saludos


----------



## 0002 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yo también he tenido oportunidad de pedir productos a TI, y nunca me han cobrado un peso , empresa muy seria. Además como comentan muy buenos con lo del envío .

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Nov 21, 2012)

Yo le he pedido unos transistores a "ON", a ver que pasa con la guasa.

Saludos.


----------



## kayroz (Nov 21, 2012)

Yo he recibido algunos pedidos de TI en Mexico totalmente gratis, dan numero de suguimiento por Fedex.


----------



## tiago (Nov 22, 2012)

Eso de gratis es relativo ...
Aquí en España, aunque sean muestras sin valor comercial, si el valor estimado supera los 22 Euros, creo que se pagan aranceles.

¿Alguien conoce éste tema con seguridad?


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 22, 2012)

Bueno, en el caso de Chavezlandia, los envios son gratis solo hasta el buzón que tengo en Miami, de allá para acá si tengo que pagar


----------



## tiago (Nov 22, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Bueno, en el caso de Chavezlandia, los envios son gratis solo hasta el buzón que tengo en Miami, de allá para acá si tengo que pagar



Pero, al ser muestras, pagarás sólo a partir de cierto montante declarado. ... O pagas de todos modos sea cual sea la cuantía declarada por el fabricante ..?

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 22, 2012)

No, pago por el servicio de courier, como el valor declarado es US$ 0 no pago impuestos ni nada por el estilo, es solo por el traslado, lo bueno es que pago en gramos así que no es mucho...


----------



## osk_rin (Nov 22, 2012)

hice un pedido el domingo 18-noviembre-2012 y el lunes me enviaron la guía hoy 22 de noviembre a los 4 días. me han llegado los samples sin cargo alguno  

gracias a texas instruments.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 22, 2012)

eso sono a testimonio de secta religiosa osk_rin...


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 22, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> eso sono a testimonio de secta religiosa osk_rin...


O comercial de cuchillos milagrosos


----------



## osk_rin (Nov 22, 2012)

jajaja, naa solo quise ser un tanto mas espeecifico... jaja creo que dejar la tv prendida y quedarme dormido, con el canal de las ventas por tv, no me ha dejado nada bueno..........


----------



## tiago (Nov 23, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> No, pago por el servicio de courier, como el valor declarado es US$ 0 no pago impuestos ni nada por el estilo, es solo por el traslado, lo bueno es que pago en gramos así que no es mucho...



Si, pero fíjate en éste recorte de un albarán de Texas, los cargos para mi son cero euros, pero a la aduana sí se le declara el valor de los materiales, y ese valor es el que no debe sobrepasar los 22 Euros



Los albaranes que te llegan a tí son iguales?  Me imagino que sí.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 23, 2012)

Nop, todo dice US$ 0,00. El detalle es que como ninguna de esas empresas envia nada a Chavezlandia, debo utilizar una empresa courier que me da una dirección fisica en Estados Unidos y así es que puedo traer cosas de afuera y es lo único que pago


----------



## chinouv (Nov 23, 2012)

hola saludos a todos 

les comento que el dia martes despues de leer este post decidi  registrarme en T.I con el fin de obtener algunas muestras gratis.


 acaban de llegar nunca me imagine que llegaran tan rapido


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 23, 2012)

Felicidades, pero les recuerdo las reglas para pedir samples:


Pidan cosas que *si van a utilizar *y *estén seguros* que en su localidad *no se consiguen*.
*Estudien bien los datasheets* de las cosas que les llaman la atención, *documentense bien*.
*No pidan por pedir*, porque les parecio chevere o porque es gratis.
Al pedir,* no abusen* de la buena voluntad de las empresas, *pidan con periodos preferiblemente anuales*.
Al llegar sus productos, *no se olviden de agradecer*, ya sea *comprando* al menos una vez o llenando los *formularios de Feedback*.
Con esas 5 reglas básicas se evitaran que las empresas los pongan en la lista negra y que al profe Ezavalla se le suelte la chaveta y les de un regaño que los deje traumados de por vida


----------



## osk_rin (Nov 23, 2012)

a decir verdad es la primera y ultima vez que pido alguna cosa.
quedo convencido de la buena voluntad y compromiso de calidad que tienen las empresas con los consumidores y/o clientes.


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 23, 2012)

chinouv dijo:


> hola saludos a todos
> 
> les comento que el dia martes despues de leer este post decidi  registrarme en T.I con el fin de obtener algunas muestras gratis.
> 
> ...



Es el método de ganar nuevos clientes; eso si ya están en la lista de nuevos clientes y si piden mucho y no compran nada no creo que sean clientes deseables


----------



## 0002 (Nov 23, 2012)

La verdad concuerdo con Rat, debemos agradecer que este tipo de compañías sean así de serias y se esfuercen por mantener su reputación, abusar y pedir cosas que después ni utilizamos como que no tiene caso .

Saludos.


----------



## chinouv (Nov 23, 2012)

bueno quiero aclarar 
1 no pienso abusar de la buena fe de la empresa pidiendo cosas como loco
2 si pienso utilizar las muestras 
3 se que lo  los l293d es de lo mas comun sencillamente  senti curiosidad con respecto al tema

disculpen si e violado alguna norma del post no lo ise de mala fe.

saludos


----------



## maezca (Nov 23, 2012)

chinouv dijo:


> hola saludos a todos
> 
> les comento que el dia martes despues de leer este post decidi  registrarme en T.I con el fin de obtener algunas muestras gratis.
> 
> ...



ami me llegaron ayer... tambien pedi unos l293d


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 24, 2012)

chinouv dijo:


> bueno quiero aclarar
> 1 no pienso abusar de la buena fe de la empresa pidiendo cosas como loco
> 2 si pienso utilizar las muestras
> 3 se que lo los l293d es de lo mas comun sencillamente senti curiosidad con respecto al tema


 Esa es la actitud... 



chinouv dijo:


> disculpen si e violado alguna norma del post no lo ise de mala fe.
> 
> saludos


Descuida , pero por si las moscas:


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 28, 2012)

Si vieran una de las facturas de los samples que pedí a Texas en febrero XD, son $57.20 USD, pues a Texas solo le pido para proyectos de la escuela, con operacionales Rail-to-Rail o algunos circuitos que no conocen por aquí (siendo honesto no saben lo que venden en la electrónica, si no llevo un numero y no aparece en su pantalla no me encuentran sustituto), en estos momentos en mi tecnológico esta haciéndose un congreso de especialidades y hoy vi a unos agentes de Newark (distribuidores de componentes), hable con ellos y dicen que si podría hacer las compras y pagar con deposito bancario, me dieron uno de sus catálogos (bonito libro de 2488 pag. ) y me dijeron que si era de Texas Instrumens y no aparecia ahí o en su pagina que los llamara, ahora si espero poder comprar esos chips de Texas Instruments que tanto me gustaron


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 28, 2012)

A mi ya me toca hacer compras, pero debo esperarme hasta el año que viene por lo del control cambiario...


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 28, 2012)

Eso es como la COCA te regalan la pruebitadespues de que tengan sus datos, son almacenados en una plataforma de clientes, el dia que quieran registrar componentes comprados por algun usuario, agarran los que hay en la lista negra, despues de un tiempo no se vayan a quejar que le han enviado algo y tiene que pagarloNada es gratis en este mundo, y muchos dicen que si les llego esas muestras si como noeso se llama autopropaganda....si es una empresa seria pero si regalan algo lo hacen con doble intencion y el incauto cae redondito


----------



## mauroleonel (Dic 20, 2012)

Hola gente, el otro dia pedi por primera vez un sample a Maxim, 2 icl7107.
Queria saber con respecto a ST, que poner en el CNPJ Number que te pide. Alguno ya pidió a ST?? 

PD: acá les dejo el link de unas fotos del sample de Maxim, tardo 1 semana para q*UE* lo enviaran y 1 semana mas en llegar
http://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s535/maurolb/Samples/_DSC1082_zps4828f0a3.jpg
http://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s535/maurolb/Samples/Imagen0556_zpse3e4c3e8.jpg
http://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s535/maurolb/Samples/_DSC1079_zps7cf3c91a.jpg


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 20, 2012)

No se que campo es ese. A ST le he pedido varios y sin problemas.


----------



## mauroleonel (Dic 20, 2012)

CNPJ Number lo pide para las personas que viven en Argentina, Perú y algunos paíces mas de América del Sur


----------



## -Mooys- (Dic 21, 2012)

Saludos.

Tengo una duda con respecto a esto de los samples, quiero pedir unas muestra de Linear Technology del  LT1028 es un Op Amp de precision de alta velocidad de ultra bajo ruido, el cual no encuentro en mi ciudad.
La duda es que yo vivo en Mexico y tengo familiares en california estados unidos que vienen a visitarnos seguido, la idea es pedir las muestras y que le lleguen a ellos a su casa en california, supongo que seria mas rapido ya que Linear Technology esta en USA no?
Otra cosa para registrarme pondria mi nombre, correo en hotmail y la direccion de ellos, el problema es que tambien me piden el telefono y si lo pienso poner el de ellos pero no quisiera que los molestaran llamandoles, ya que tendrian que mentir sobre que vivo con ellos, creen que les llamen?
Ultima pregunta que es eso del control cambiario al que se refiere Ratmayor?

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 21, 2012)

-Mooys- dijo:


> Tengo una duda con respecto a esto de los samples, quiero pedir unas muestra de Linear Technology del LT1028 es un Op Amp de precision de alta velocidad de ultra bajo ruido, el cual no encuentro en mi ciudad.
> La duda es que yo vivo en Mexico y tengo familiares en california estados unidos que vienen a visitarnos seguido, la idea es pedir las muestras y que le lleguen a ellos a su casa en california, supongo que seria mas rapido ya que Linear Technology esta en USA no?
> Otra cosa para registrarme pondria mi nombre, correo en hotmail y la direccion de ellos, el problema es que tambien me piden el telefono y si lo pienso poner el de ellos pero no quisiera que los molestaran llamandoles, ya que tendrian que mentir sobre que vivo con ellos, creen que les llamen?


En primer lugar, debes tener un correo electrónico corporativo para poder pedir en Linear Technology. Los samples que pedí a Linear decían que venían de Singapur . No te sabría decir si llaman, yo dí el número telefónico de la empresa courier que me recibe los paquetes...


-Mooys- dijo:


> Ultima pregunta que es eso del control cambiario al que se refiere Ratmayor?


El control de cambio es una imposición gubernamental que tenemos en Venezuela que no nos permite comprar divisas extrangeras libremente. Solo US$ 400,00 al año...


----------



## -Mooys- (Dic 21, 2012)

Saludos.

Linear Technology tiene sede corporativa ademas de varias oficinas en california, por esto crei que seria mas facil con mis familiares. En cuanto al correo corporativo, entonces no hay alguna otra forma de pedir con algun otro tipo de cuenta de correo electronico que no sea hotmail o gmail?

Crees que tenga mas suerte si pido desde mi direccion en Mexico?

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## R-Mario (Dic 21, 2012)

MI estimado Mooys yo hace poco pedi2 muestras a linear, y me negaron una de ella, luego la otra me la enviaron por correos de mexico, osea que tardo entre 15 y 20 dias en llegar, te comento que al menos a mi no me llamaron para nada, solo que una semana despues de haber pedido la muestra me enviaron un correo preguntandome que cuantos piezas hiba a comprar, luego te comento que yo use la direccion de correo de una empreas, previamente lo habia intentado con una de yahoo y me dijeron que registrara alguna cuenta de correo corporativa, eso de enviarlo a tus familiares puede no ser buena idea, ya que a razon de que estan en USA les pueden llamar, en cambio a mexico dificilmente te llamaran y si lo hacen te van a hablar en ingles, y supongo que muchos les dicen Sorry i don't understand por eso casi no llaman.
Mejor trata de conseguir una cuenta de correo corporativa o educativa, de una ves te digo que linear es media pichicata, yo solo pedi 2 circuitos y me negaron uno


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 21, 2012)

En Linear nunca me han negado nada (a de ser porque la ultima vez que pedi samples, luego compré el IC  fueron unos LT1016) La que si me ha rebotado ha sido Intersil


----------



## lpnavy (Dic 21, 2012)

Hola Ratmayor como ves soy de Venezuela y quiero lanzarme a la aventura de perdir sampler para proyectos que tengo engavetados. Tengo unas perguntas a ver si me puedes ayudar ya que veo que tienes experiencia en esto:

A) ¿ es necesario obligatoriamente tener un email corporativo? si es asi, uno de @cantv.net serviria?? porque el que tengo es gmail.

B) Usar un casillero ipostel seria bien para recibir los sampler dependiendo de la compañia si hace envios a venezuela.

saludos.


----------



## -Mooys- (Dic 21, 2012)

Saludos.

Gracias por las respuestas, alguna idea de como conseguir alguna cuenta corporativa, sera igual una con un dominio propio?


----------



## kayroz (Dic 21, 2012)

Que tal.
Yo pedi samples a Linear con una cuenta hotmail a Mexico y no tuve problemas con eso, solo que hay que ser pacientes pues no los autorizan tan pronto ni todos juntos. A mi me los enviaron por correos de mexico uno por uno, hoy me llego el ultimo.


----------



## lpnavy (Dic 23, 2012)

¿los envios pueden ser gratis dependiendo de la compañia?


----------



## R-Mario (Dic 23, 2012)

La mayoria son gratias, lo que no es gratis es el envio, que en ocaciones sale mas caro que comprar dicho circuito. A modo de ejemplo microchip te cobra 7 dolares. En otros casos hay empresas que te hacen la factura y cuando llega a tu puerta te llega una factura que tienes que pagar, generalmente aplican el iva y otros impuestos aduanales que igualmente pueden llegar a ser tan caros como el mismo circuito


----------



## -Mooys- (Ene 3, 2013)

Saludos. 
Siguiendo con esto de los samples, les comento que pedi unos componentes a linear technology el 22 de diciembre, los pedi poniendo la direccion de mis familiares en california, inmediatamente despues de pedirlos me llego un correo donde decia que habia que esperar para lugares dentro de USA de 2 a 7 dias habiles para la entrega y para lugares fuera de USA de 5 a 10 dias habiles. Y como sacando la cuenta hoy ya se cumplen 7 dias contando que trabajaron el 24 y el 31, y como no me habia llegado ningun correo me fui a la pagina de linear donde dice que ya fueron enviadas mis muestras, por un lado me alegro pero por el otro no por que no las tengo, y como mis familiares estos dias de fiesta se vienen a mexico y hoy regresan a su casa, pienso que tal ves puedan llegar a su casa y no esten, en todo caso que creen que proceda?, se los avientan a la puerta o al buzon que seria lo mejor, o como no encuentran a nadie en la casa no los entregan y  tendria que ir yo por los componentes a la empresa?, supongo que esto depende de si cobran envio o no, si cobran espero que no pase de unos pocos dolares por que si no me saldra mas caro el remedio que la enfermedad.

que creen que pase en mi chocoaventura?

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## R-Mario (Ene 3, 2013)

Linear generalmente los envia por correo nacional, y en estados unidos casi todo mundo tiene buzon y ahi te lo dejan, Linear no cobra nada, aunque tampoco es muy generoso regalando. Lo mas probable es que con esto de las fechas se atrazen todos lo envio, yo llevo esperando casi 40 dias un envio de china, cuando generalmente se tardan 30. Asi que no te queda otra mas que esperar. Algo si te puedo decir y eso es que con los gringos el correo es algo que se toman muy en serio y nada se pierde. Asi que tranquilo y espera


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 3, 2013)

-Mooys- dijo:


> Saludos.
> Siguiendo con esto de los samples, les comento que pedi unos componentes a linear technology el 22 de diciembre, los pedi poniendo la direccion de mis familiares en california, inmediatamente despues de pedirlos me llego un correo donde decia que habia que esperar para lugares dentro de USA de 2 a 7 dias habiles para la entrega y para lugares fuera de USA de 5 a 10 dias habiles. Y como sacando la cuenta hoy ya se cumplen 7 dias contando que trabajaron el 24 y el 31, y como no me habia llegado ningun correo me fui a la pagina de linear donde dice que ya fueron enviadas mis muestras, por un lado me alegro pero por el otro no por que no las tengo, y como mis familiares estos dias de fiesta se vienen a mexico y hoy regresan a su casa, pienso que tal ves puedan llegar a su casa y no esten, en todo caso que creen que proceda?, se los avientan a la puerta o al buzon que seria lo mejor, o como no encuentran a nadie en la casa no los entregan y  tendria que ir yo por los componentes a la empresa?, supongo que esto depende de si cobran envio o no, si cobran espero que no pase de unos pocos dolares por que si no me saldra mas caro el remedio que la enfermedad.
> 
> que creen que pase en mi chocoaventura?
> ...



Depende de por que servicio de paqueteria te los hayan mandado, a mi me ha pasado algo similar con Texas Intruments acá en México; la vez que lo llevaron a mi hogar no estábamos para recibirlo y la camioneta se lo volvió a llevar... en el correo de seguimiento decía "No entregado por ausencia del destinatario". Como 2 días después volvieron a intentar la entrega y esta vez si nos encontraron.  A lo que voy es que probablemente sus políticas de entrega sean similares, si no mal recuerdo son como 3 intentos de entrega, si no pueden, el paquete es regresado a la oficina central de la paquetería para que el cliente vaya a recogerlo personalmente.


----------



## -Mooys- (Ene 11, 2013)

Saludos.

Despues de esperar como 20 dias, ahora tengo en mis manos mis samples de Linear Technology , los pedi con un correo hotmail con direccion de unos familiares que viven en california y Vualá.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## mauroleonel (Ene 13, 2013)

El CNPJ number por lo que investigue es el equivalente al CUIT, próximamente estaré pidiendo un sample a ST.


----------



## mastermixjj (Feb 9, 2013)

hola a todos, hablando de STmicroelectronics, alguien ya ha recibido algo de ellos? cobran envio?


----------



## tiago (Feb 9, 2013)

mastermixjj dijo:


> hola a todos, hablando de STmicroelectronics, alguien ya ha recibido algo de ellos? cobran envio?



Los fabricantes de componentes no cobran envios. Hay un par que sí lo hacen, pero lo advierten cuando les pides las muestras y siempre lo cobran por adelantado, no por la agencia de transporte. Puede que te pidan gastos, pero por derechos de Aduana. No sé cómo funcionaran los aranceles en otros paises, pero en España los Samples pasan sin cargo alguno si no exceden del valor estipulado por Aduanas para comenzar a pagar aranceles.

Saludos.


----------



## mastermixjj (Feb 9, 2013)

interesante, gracias por la respuesta! voy a probar a ST ahora, soy de paraguay y se que de texas instruments llegan muy bien!


----------



## mauroleonel (Feb 10, 2013)

Despues comenta como te fué. Y si podes subi algunas fotos. Suerte


----------



## mastermixjj (Feb 11, 2013)

hice un pedido, incluye un giroscopio, dos drivers para motores y  dos transceivers de rf...dice que esta en evaluacion mi pedido. al pedir los pedi para un proyecto de robotica supuest*A*m*a*ente, veremos que sale. pienso pedir a maxim t*AM*b*IEN*, pero mas adelante.
un amigo pidio otras cosas a texas instruments y si, les llegaron hoy!  completamente sin car*G*o, tardaron 4 dias en llegar, son muy rapidos.
les ire contando los avances


----------



## mastermixjj (Feb 26, 2013)

hola a todos, les traigo nuevas noticias, realice pedidos de muestras a maxim, st, intersil, zilog y texas instruments.... el final, los de maxim me super negaron las muestras en todos los casos por el hecho que tengo que tener un mail de una empresa que ellos puedan verificar que corresponde a la empresa que digo, entonces deje de pedir ahi porque fue muy dificil conseguir algo...en el caso de ST, t*AM*b*IEN* me cancelaron, no por el hecho de no tener un mail de una empresa sino porque supuestamente no podian aceptar los pedidos por falta en stock o porque aparentemente no les convencia mis razones del p*E*dido, entonces deje de tratar. cuando una empresa se empieza a poner asi, que te bloquea por detalles minimos y eso, generalmente, en realidad no te van a enviar...
en el caso de intersil, texas y zilog, los tres me enviaron las muestras, todos por fedex y llegaron en menos de 6 dias!  ya estan comprobados!


----------



## mauroleonel (Feb 26, 2013)

Q*UE* bueno  mástermix !! Q*UE* artículos pediste? Tenes fotos para mostrar?


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 10, 2013)

Al fin tengo el .com, ahora a pedir a Microchip y Atmel, no se cual de los dos agarrar, la cosa es que necesito MCU a 5V (me gustaron los MSP430 de Texas pero para usar a baterías), ¿como cuales me recomiendan que pida?, son para pruebas no para un proyecto especifico si no que quiero tenerlos para ir experimentando, en cuanto a usarlos sigo la política de comprarlos.

A propósito, de Atmel necesitaré comprar programador, he leído que si mal configuras los fuses luego dan problema en especial si desactivas la programación serial, ¿alguna recomendación?, de Microchip tengo un clon PicKit2 pero si me mandan los samples probablemente les compre el PicKit3.


----------



## Brod (Abr 10, 2013)

Hola, quizá mi pregunta sea un poco tonta, disculpas, pero en la actualidad los envíos de Muestras de Texas Instruments  son totalmente gratis, incluyendo el envió a tu domicilio (vivo en Bs. As)? Y en su opinión que tal es la empresa, nunca han tenido algún problema?

Desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## walter leonardo (Abr 10, 2013)

Brod dijo:


> Hola, quizá mi pregunta sea un poco tonta, disculpas, pero en la actualidad los envíos de Muestras de Texas Instruments  son totalmente gratis, incluyendo el envió a tu domicilio (vivo en Bs. As)? Y en su opinión que tal es la empresa, nunca han tenido algún problema?
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas.



Si amigo son totalmente gratis y de seguro te llegan a los 2 o 3 dias, son rapidos


----------



## Brod (Abr 10, 2013)

Gracias por responderme tan rápido, me intereso, voy a ver qué hago, pero probablemente me registre y pida alguna cosilla ja ja.  Si realizo el tramite con éxito les cuento como me fue. Saludos y muchas gracias para todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2013)

Les pido que antes de solicitar algun sample a Texas Instruments VERIFIQUEN el encapsulado en el que está disponible!!!
Conozco varios *"inteligentes"* que han solicitado muchas de muestras sin siquiera analizar el encapsulado que tenían disponible, y cuando les han llegado componentes SMD para soldar por infrarrojo o con técnicas avanzadas por que el encapsulado tapa las áreas de contacto se han quedado mirando así    y las han tirado en un cajón de cosas inútiles.
Lo unico que logra este comportamiento   es lo que sucedió con Microchip, que ya no envía muestras a la Argentina


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 10, 2013)

Es cierto ademas ya hay dejar de esta publicando o mas bien gritandolo, a mi varios alumnos me han dicho que piden no mas pa' ver si llegan y luego ni uso les dan, eso me hace pensar que tarde o temprano se nos va a morir la vaca. Jejeje ya ven que hay paises a donde de plano ya no envian muestras.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 10, 2013)

Siempre tengo cuidado con los encapsulados, el más atrevido (aparte del ADS1294 que pedí) fue un par de TMP20, sabia en lo que me estaba metiendo pero no esperaba que fuese más pequeño que un grano de arroz , lo que no gasté en samples lo gasté en herramientas para poder usarlos.
Ahora necesito un horno para meter los samples que no usé y poder emplearlos, esos sensibles a la humedad son un problema si no los usas todos cuando abres la bolsa, en especial unos de reguladores LDO que tienen un Pad debajo.


----------



## Psyke (Abr 10, 2013)

Con respecto a Texas Instruments, ya pedi unos paquetes y me llegaron ambos en 3 dias, mediante FedEx, es una locura. No se excedan pidiendo cosas, porque como ya dijeron y ya paso, lograremos que la empresa deje de enviarnos muestras gratuitas, y nadie quiere eso.


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 10, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo unico que logra este comportamiento   es lo que sucedió con Microchip, que ya no envía muestras a la Argentina


Ni Argentina ni a ninguna parte, quise pedir un dsPIC30F para probar como anda el DSP que tiene incorporado y me topé que quitaron el programa de samples 

Todo por no seguir las reglas: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/740723/


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 2, 2013)

Dejo este fabricante por aquí, por si a alguien le interesa... 

http://www.gmbattery.com/


----------



## FailSafe (Jul 3, 2013)

http://www.mill-max.com/
Os dejo este fabricante americano, no es tan rápido como TI pero en 4-5 días laborables está en tu casa por UPS. Tienen conectores de todo tipo, en mi caso solicité unos conectores DIL con muelle para hacer programaciones rápidas de microcontroladores, una calidad EXCELENTE y comodísimos, con un empaquetado demasiado voluminoso, pero incluyeron un paquete de post-it de su compañía y un pequeño catálogo además de los componentes solicitados.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mill-max es completamente gratis o hay que pagar en envío?
Necesito unos socket para los preamplificadores LME49720 encapsulado metálico.


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 11, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Mill-max es completamente gratis o hay que pagar en envío?
> Necesito unos socket para los preamplificadores LME49720 encapsulado metálico.


 
Al usar UPS ten po seguro que te va llegar una hoja con el valor del producto y de ahi te van a encajar el diente con el impuesto y algo de manejo de aranceles de ups. Aguas con ese detalle no te valla pasar como a mi que una ves pedi algo asi y tomala que me llegan con la hoja que tenia que pagar 15 dolares y pues ni de donde, tube que pedir prestado con mi cada de


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 11, 2013)

Esperaré un poco... a ver quien más se anima a pedir muestras de esta empresa y nos cuenta como les fue con el envío y el costo. Me parece que postergaré el proyecto un tiempo, intentaré conseguir los conectores en el comercio nacional (localmente no los hay), si no hay de otra los pediré porque me parecen de muy alta calidad y son especializados para lo que los necesito.

Por otro lado alguien sabe si a Colombia u otros países cobran el envío de VISHAY por muestras gratis? He visto que han pedido de ahí pero no especifican si cobran algo.

Saludos


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 11, 2013)

Vishay nunca envia a america latina, mejor ni te hagas ilusiones, solo envian a canada y estados unidos y en usa las envian mediante usps


----------



## palurdo (Sep 12, 2013)

[APORTE] Correo corporativo gratis con cuenta Hotmail en unos minutos

   Como he visto que en este hilo mucha gente tenía problemas para pedir samples porque tienen cuenta en gmail o hotmail y algunos fabricantes solo envían muestras gratis usando un correo electrónico corporativo, os explico una forma de simular tener un correo corporativo en una gran empresa de forma gratuita, y acceder a el como si accedierais a Hotmail (outlook). Se puede hacer con gmail también pero gmail cobra por ello mientras que con hotmail es gratis y puedes hacer hasta 500 cuentas de correo con la misma dirección.

   Una empresa grande de electrónica suele tener un dominio de correo que cumple con estas características:

- Es un dominio .com​- En el nombre de dominio aparecen palabras relacionadas con la electrónica​- Una gran empresa se divide en departamentos, que suelen aparecer como subdominios que dependen del dominio principal​
   Así pues, un nombre de dominio corporativo podria ser "develop.digitalsystems.com" y una cuenta importante de correo electrónico podría ser salesman@develop.digitalsystems.com, o resources@develop.digitalsystems.com, o cualquier otra que sugiera que se trata de una cuenta de negocios de empresa.

   Una ventaja a la hora de hacernos con un nombre de dominio de segundo nivel, es que suele ser un registro gratuito (así podemos usar el subdominio develop registrandolo gratuitamente), el inconveniente es que no podemos poner cualquier dominio principal sino sólo aquellos que permiten el registro gratuito de subdominios bajo ese dominio principal. Si digitalsystems.com permite el registro gratuito de subdominios, podremos registrar develop.digitalsystems.com, ceo.digitalsystems.com, europe.digitalsystems.com, o cualquier otro subdominio que no esté ya registrado en dicho dominio principal. En ese caso el problema se basa en buscar un dominio principal que permita el registro de subdominios lo cual a bote pronto parece algo complicado ya que nosotros buscaremos un dominio que tenga algo de relación con electrónica, como por ejemplo que contenga palabras como digital (dig), analog (an), electronics, electrics (electr), system (sys), power (pwr), linear (lin), technology (tech), semiconductor (semi), etc. Al mismo tiempo es interesante que el dominio no sea muy largo. Es mucho mejor un dominio llamado linear-tech.com, que uno llamado linear-technoligies.com. Un dominio muy largo a veces canta demasiado como que ha sido creado con un solo propósito.

  Así que el problema del dominio se trata de encontrar uno adecuado que permita registrar subdominios gratuitos. 

  Ese paso se simplifica enormemente utilizando el gestor de subdominios gratuitos de freedns.afraid.org

  No voy a explicar cómo crear subdominios en afraid.org, ya que internet está lleno de tutoriales al respecto. Simplemente que registrandose en esa web gratuitamente podemos tener 5 subdominios (más de los que necesitamos). Este gestor administra ni más ni menos que la friolera de 100.000 dominios principales, algunos históricos que existen desde 2005 y antes. Entre esos 100.000 dominios es muy fácil, usando su herramienta de búsqueda, encontrar un dominio que se ajuste a lo que necesitamos. Es aconsejable que el perfil del dominio sea public, ya que si es private, podremos todavía funcionar con el subdominio, pero el dueño del dominio principal puede suspender el dominio que hemos registrado en cualquier momento si le viene en gana. Con el perfil public eso no pasa.

 Una vez nos hemos registrado en freedns.afraid.org, ya estamos listos para vincular el subdominio de nuestra elección a nuesta cuenta de hotmail. Para ello hotmail lo pone muy fácil desde esta dirección:

https://domains.live.com/

A partir de ahí te registras gratuitamente para vincular dominios corporativos a tu cuenta de hotmail (ojo, crearás cuentas de correo electrónico nuevas con el correo corporativo, por lo que tu cuenta de hotmail existente solo es necesaria para identificarte como usuario de hotmail). Básicamente la página te va diciendo lo que tienes que añadir en la configuración del dominio (que para ti, cuando hotmail se refiere a un dominio, es el dominio completo con tu subdominio el que tienes que introducir, como por ejemplo el de antes, develop.digitalsystems.com, y no sólo digitalsystes.com). 

En resumidas cuentas tendrás que introducir 3 entradas DNS en tu subdominio en la página de afraid.org, una de ellas será del tipo MX, otra TXT de confirmación de propiedad del (sub)dominio, y otra más TXT para evitar que los correos vayan a la capeta de SPAM. Hotmail te indica qué deberás introducir en tu DNS. Para la entrada MX será algo así como 10:abcdefg.mx23.hotmail.com, y para las TXT lo que indique que hay que poner, solo que recordar que afraid.org requiere que el texto de esa entrada DNS vaya entre comillas.

Una vez tengas tu dominio vinculado a tu cuenta de correo, podrás añadir las cuentas de correo que quieras bajo ese dominio, y podrás acceder a cada una de ellas a través de la página principal de hotmail como has hecho siempre con tu cuenta.

La propagación de los DNS de afraid.org es rapidisima pudiendo añadir y usar tus nuevas cuentas 5 minutos después de haber actualizado los DNS de tu subdominio.

Un ejemplo real que he registrado y vinculado a mi cuenta de hotmail es esta dirección corporativa:

projects_management@purchases.quality-electronics.com

Esa dirección la puedo eliminar cuando quiera (quitando la entrada MX en el servidor DNS se eliminan todas las cuentas de golpe a efectos de acceso a ellas) y desaparece de internet. Puedo recibir cualquier correo dirigido a esa dirección, y si uso hotmail para enviar un correo desde esa cuenta, aparece que se ha enviado desde esa dirección de correo y no desde un hotmail. (aunque en realidad esté usando los servidores de correo de hotmail).

Si os fijais he registrado el subdominio purchases, que sugiere que se trata del departamento de compras de la empresa quality electronics, y la cuenta de correos proviene de "administración de proyectos", por lo que seguramente sea una cuenta atractiva para los fabricantes de componentes electrónicos porque sugieren que detrás hay una empresa con capacidad de hacer compras grandes.

Como veis, un conocimiento práctico, gratuito, y para toda la familia. 

Eso si, esta forma de hacer correos provee de un poder que puede ser utilizado desde el lado oscuro. SED BUENOS Y NO USEIS ESTA INFORMACIÓN PARA FINES MALIGNOS.

Saludos.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 12, 2013)

Muy buena información! Yo tengo un .edu que me ha servido pero no esta de mas tener uno corporativo. 
Además creo que no siempre sirven los educativos.
Gracias.


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 12, 2013)

Interesante, pero ni modos, yo ya tengo mi nuyel.com  de todas formas no es costoso $10USD al año para tener mi nombre en Internet


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 12, 2013)

Al leer todo el post me quedó la duda de buscar algún fabricante de LEDs para muestras gratis (en fin soy un microempresario LED jeje) y encontré esto que me parece mentira... es que... miren ustedes mismos!


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 12, 2013)

Interesante, me gustaría probar, pero tampoco soy de abusar y para que entre en el mercado de iluminación LED me falta.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 12, 2013)

Es que me parece increíble... yo creo que no enviarán la muestra ni pagando el envío, solo hay que llenar un formulario. Yo lo estaba llenando pero decidí no hacerlo, entonces fui buscar mas información al respecto y  por ahora no se conoce muy bien la empresa pero vi [ame="http://www.amazon.com/RAB-Lighting-FXLED78T-Flexflood-Trunnion/dp/B0080I9X6Q"]aquí[/ame] sus productos a la venta y por sus precios es que me parece increíble que nos envíen una muestra. 
Yo creo que aunque se pagara algo por el envío valdría la pena pues se ven de alta gama esas luces.


----------



## tiago (Sep 12, 2013)

A lo mejor el truco está en el envío, pero incluso eso me parece ingenuo, pues en caso que te pidan una pasta, siempre puedes rechazar el paquete.

Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 12, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Es que me parece increíble... yo creo que no enviarán la muestra ni pagando el envío, solo hay que llenar un formulario. Yo lo estaba llenando pero decidí no hacerlo, entonces fui buscar mas información al respecto y  por ahora no se conoce muy bien la empresa pero vi aquí sus productos a la venta y por sus precios es que me parece increíble que nos envíen una muestra.
> Yo creo que aunque se pagara algo por el envío valdría la pena pues se ven de alta gama esas luces.


 Bueno yo instalo luces de ese tipo pero tipo chino, pedi unas samples de 32w cuadaradas les comento luego como me fue, por ahora ya enviaron un email confirmando el envio,  chauuuuuuuu

PD: si algo tiene las empresas americanas es la seriedad, no como las chinas (no todas) que te embaucan para sacarte plata, muchas veces me han llegado cosas de los EEUU de empresas que invierten dinero en materiales y envio mandandote cosas, esperemos a ver dijo el ciego, chauuuuu


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 12, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:


> PD: si algo tiene las empresas americanas es la seriedad, no como las chinas (no todas) que te embaucan para sacarte plata, muchas veces me han llegado cosas de los EEUU de empresas que invierten dinero en materiales y envio mandandote cosas, esperemos a ver dijo el ciego, chauuuuu



Bueno si en realidad envía la lampara que un pide entonces sería uno de los mejores samples electrónicos o mejor dicho entre los LED.
Saludos!


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 12, 2013)

Bueno aca lo importante es establecer  algo tipo de vinculo con la empresa, comprar sus productos, responder sus correos etc etc etc, pues a ellos les interesa es eso, ganar clientes o potenciales clientes y ademas abrir mercado para sus productos, chauuuuuu


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 13, 2013)

Y de WIMA quién ha pedido capacitores? Supongo que le sirve a los que buscan calidad de capacitores Ej: audio y radio


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 13, 2013)

hahaha ni te hagas ilusiones, yo en mi desesperado intento de buscar capacitores de 2.2uF de MKP solicite unas muestras, porque hasta eso si tienen el formulario, y la respuesta que recibi fue: Por el momento nuestro inventario de muestras no se encuentra disponible en su pais, porfavor contacte a nuestros representantes en mexico. Costo de cada capacitor 4 dolares HDP "me gusta y se oye mas patriotico que decir WTF" nomas necesitaba 2 capacitores para que ponen formulario y te dejan seleccionar el pais si al final te dicen eso. Es una lastima son muy buenos capacitores, pero de muestras mejor ni pierdas el tiempo


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 13, 2013)

No, no los necesito, solo pensé en compartir la página por si alguien necesitaba. Igual quizás para otro país les sirva.


----------



## FailSafe (Sep 20, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Mill-max es completamente gratis o hay que pagar en envío?
> Necesito unos socket para los preamplificadores LME49720 encapsulado metálico.



No me cobraron absolutamente nada respondiendo al mensaje siguiente al tuyo, en la hoja que te mandan (junto con un pequeño catalogo y unos post-it, muy detallistas ellos) advierten que el precio del producto es 0,00$ y que es una muestra sin valor comercial, así que no creo que tengas problemas, yo solo hice un pedido y me llego a los pocos días por UPS, un compañero mio hizo 2 pedidos de muestras y en el segundo se echaron para atrás y le enviaron un enlace donde podía encontrar un suministrador de sus productos aquí en España, así que tenedlo en cuenta, aparentemente solo envían cosas una vez, eso sí, la primera vez mi compañero se pasó muchísimo pidiendo, a lo mejor también fue eso. Un saludo!


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 20, 2013)

Gracias por su respuesta! entonces quizás para principio del año entrante pida los socket, ya que como aclaré ese proyecto lo dejo pausado. Ahora no sé si UPS cobra mucho hasta Colombia.
Saludos!


----------



## FailSafe (Sep 20, 2013)

UPS a mi no me cobró nada, fue todo a cargo de ellos, no se me cobró ni un céntimo, el envío fue urgente y los conectores de una calidad asombrosa, un gran servicio!


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 20, 2013)

Y... Mill-max envía desde qué país?... es decir, algún país Europeo o es desde U.S.A.?


----------



## FailSafe (Sep 20, 2013)

Desde USA
(Relleno para los 15 caracteres)


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ok... pensandolo bién ahora adelantaré el pedido para mediados de octubre que tengo un tiempo libre para estar en casa pendiente, (para fin o principio de año hay mas concurrencia en envíos internacionales y por ende mayor posibilidad de retrasos).
Una vez pedí a T.I. lo envían por Fedex y al entrar a Colombia cobran impuestos de "importación", pero dice que son cancelados creo que por el mismo Fedex y superan los 15USD. A mi no me cobraron nada. No sé UPS me pase factura jajajaja. igual no debe ser mucho por los 3 socket. Y no deberían cobrar por que en mi país hay tratado de libre comercio con U.S.A. pero tendía que leer muy bien a ver si se incluyen partes electrónicas.

Saludos y gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 20, 2013)

España es otra cosa amigo blanko001, generalmente a paises americanos tipo "mexico, colombia, argentina, ecuador y asi por el estilo" no nos va tan bien que digamos en esto de las muestras, creo que a brazil es al que mejor le va, yo te comento en lo personal que cuando pedi a Mill Max UPS me saco 15 dolares, y tenia que pagarlos o no me daban el paquete. Lastima que ya no tenga esa hoja de la factura, ahi decia tanto por aranceles, tanto por manejo y tanto de servicios. A los norte americanos las muestras siempre son rapido, a la primera y totalmente gratis. Por la simple y sencilla razon de que los fabricantes saben que en esos paises si se desarrolla tecnologia.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 20, 2013)

Como dijo el chapulín colorado: "lo sospeché desde un principio". Es que creo que el problema es UPS, es mas, yo creo que si la T.I. enviara por UPS nos cobrarían a nosotros los impuestos (no se como hacen).
Por ahora el mejor servicio de muestras gratis es:


Intentaré cotizar con proveedores de las electrónicas de mi país a cerca de los socket, si me sale mas costoso que pagar los impuestos entonces pediré las muestras.
Saludos


----------



## mauroleonel (Sep 27, 2013)

Alguno pidió a ST ?? Te cobrarán el envio?, soy de Argentina y ya pedí a Maxim y a TI hace como 1 año y no me cobraron nada.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yo pedí de ST, pedí transistores mosfet muy específicos. No me cobraron absolutamente nada a Colombia. El envío era a mi elección, yo opté por USPS, ya que la otra opción era UPS y creo que ahí cobran un impuesto o algo. USPS está asociada con 472 (así se llaman el correo nacional de mi país) y creo que no pasa por aduana alguna jajaja jamás abren el paquete de facturación o descripción. contrario a Fedex.
Además me dieron número de rastreo, aunque decía que solo era para UPS.
Saludos


----------



## mendek (Dic 15, 2013)

Veo que la página de microchip ha cambiado un poco, alguien sabe como pedir muestras gratis y si es que México es uno de los países a los que puede llegar el pedido ?


----------



## Norberto (Feb 21, 2014)

No pidan muestras gratis para Argentina hoy 21/2/2014 queda tod retenido en aduana aunque sean gratis, para sacarlas hay que tener clave fiscal de la afip, se puede tramitar de manera sencilla, pero si quedo mucho tiempo en la aduana te cobran el tiempo de deposito.
Pedi unas muestras a texas instrument, y por el tiempo de deposito fedex me pide u$s 60 (15 dias )


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 21, 2014)

buen dato Norberto


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 21, 2014)

La tienen feo en Argentina con el cierre a importaciones que les pusieron :/ quisiera ver que tan mal esta esa fuga de billetes que decían para tomar esa medida tan extrema, en tiempos modernos no creo que haya un país que se pueda autosustentar para tal acción al menos en latino américa.
Recuerdo cuando en México teníamos limitado el comercio con china, antes me era impensable importar algo de ahí, los impuestos aduanales llegaban hasta el 300% y bastaba que dijera "Made in China" para que te lo cobraran sin importar de donde venia el paquete.


----------



## R-Mario (Feb 21, 2014)

Y hoy tenemos un titupuchal de cosas chinas en mexico, Es bueno? Es malo? Usted jusgue, pero aqui no vallan a hablar de politica o nos va ir mal jajajja


----------



## Tavo (Feb 22, 2014)

Norberto dijo:


> No pidan muestras gratis *para Argentina hoy 21/2/2014* queda tod retenido en aduana aunque sean gratis, para sacarlas hay que tener clave fiscal de la afip, se puede tramitar de manera sencilla, pero si quedo mucho tiempo en la aduana te cobran el tiempo de deposito.
> Pedi unas muestras a texas instrument, y por el tiempo de deposito fedex me pide u$s 60 (15 dias )



Nuuuuuuuuuu en serio???  Mirá vos che... menos mal que ya pedí todo lo que tenía que pedir... lo hice hace tiempo, y a tiempo también,. Jaja! Tengo una cajita con casi 2 kg. de semiconductores, ordenados por fecha, nomenclatura y bien empacados, de a poco los voy usando mientras preciso... 

Hace más de 6 meses que no pedía, a mitad de año pasado envié mi último pedido y ya no necesité nada más... 

Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 22, 2014)

Ajna dijo:


> Y hoy tenemos un titupuchal de cosas chinas en mexico, Es bueno? Es malo? Usted jusgue, pero aqui no vallan a hablar de politica o nos va ir mal jajajja



Es por comparar, la situación fue parecida, de todas formas todo lo que compramos es hecho en china no importa si lo compramos aquí o allá  bueno, la crema de avellanas que estoy comiendo dice que es hecho en Bélgica


----------



## Limbo (Feb 23, 2014)

Yo intente volver a pedir a ST, y me deniegan el pedido siempre..


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hola Sres. Foreros 

Alguien que se haya registrado correctamente en Texas Instruments, que le pusieron en el campo donde dice Office Phone? A la parte que exactamente me refiero a donde dice Extensión, porque el teléfono que puse no tiene extensión alguna!

Salu2! y gracias por responder


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 25, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Hola Sres. Foreros
> 
> Alguien que se haya registrado correctamente en Texas Instruments, que le pusieron en el campo donde dice Office Phone? A la parte que exactamente me refiero a donde dice Extensión, porque el teléfono que puse no tiene extensión alguna!
> 
> Salu2! y gracias por responder



solo puse el de mi casa y la extensión lo dejé en blanco, si no tienes extensión entonces no hay nada que poner así de simple


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 25, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> solo puse el de mi casa y la extensión lo dejé en blanco, si no tienes extensión entonces no hay nada que poner así de simple



Muchas gracias! Ya pude registrarme! 
También me dí cuenta que puse mal el "Country Code", y yo ponía una extensión cualquiera creyendo que era eso lo que estaba mal. Que bueno que me hayas avisado a tiempo sino hubiera puesto una extensión inválida hno:

Salu2!


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 26, 2014)

pues a menos que tengas tu minicentral en la casa u oficina no vas a tener extensión  lo bueno es que se arreglo el error con el código de país, a mi con los datos que dí ya me han llamado varias veces.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 26, 2014)

Ya pude ordenar algo a texas, ya me dieron mi numero de confirmación de mi orden, pero, ahora? Tengo que esperar a que llegue o tengo que hacer algo más?
Ya que en su manual que tienen "how to order samples" todo salió como dice ahí y ya terminé con el último (datos no míos)







Pero no se ahora, me pidieron justificación para pedirlos, la puse y enseguida me mostraron la información correspondiente del cliente que los va a recibir y todo y finalmente mi numero de confirmación.

Salu2!

P.D.: Si en pedido se realiza correctamente, les prometo que subiré unas fotos de lo que pedí


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 26, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Ya pude ordenar algo a texas, ya me dieron mi numero de confirmación de mi orden, pero, ahora? Tengo que esperar a que llegue o tengo que hacer algo más?


Solo te resta esperar a que te envíen un correo de confirmación y el número de tracking del envío...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 26, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Solo te resta esperar a que te envíen un correo de confirmación y el número de tracking del envío...



Entendido 

Salu2!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 26, 2014)

Hola nuevamente Sres.

Ya me enviaron el mail con el codigo de rastreo! Sí me aceptaron la justificación y me enviarán las 5 muestras que pedí!!
Ahí dice que las muestras pueden llegar mañana a las 6 de la tarde, estaré atento mañana 

Me tardaron como 12 horas en enviarme el mail de confirmación.

Como dije, cuando lleguen las muestras les mostraré las fotos 

Salu2!


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 26, 2014)

¿de que país eres? yo soy de México y mira que de USA no nos queda lejos, al día siguiente está en el aeropuerto listo para ser revisado en aduana, si con suerte se libera al día siguiente lo recibo en el cuarto, por ahora estoy esperando un paquete que me acaban de enviar pero ese si fue pagado, compré una "MSP430F5529 USB LaunchPad Evaluation Kit", otro kit de evaluación de TI para mi colección, tengo dos LaunchPad Value Line, una Stellaris y un reloj eZ430-Chronos, quiero conseguir las otras LaunchPads pero ahora que el dolar anda un poco caro no quiero comprar más, solo tenia un poco después de haber cargado la tarjeta para pagar el dominio .com


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 26, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> ¿de que país eres? yo soy de México y mira que de USA no nos queda lejos, al día siguiente está en el aeropuerto listo para ser revisado en aduana, si con suerte se libera al día siguiente lo recibo en el cuarto, por ahora estoy esperando un paquete que me acaban de enviar pero ese si fue pagado, compré una "MSP430F5529 USB LaunchPad Evaluation Kit", otro kit de evaluación de TI para mi colección, tengo dos LaunchPad Value Line, una Stellaris y un reloj eZ430-Chronos, quiero conseguir las otras LaunchPads pero ahora que el dolar anda un poco caro no quiero comprar más, solo tenia un poco después de haber cargado la tarjeta para pagar el dominio .com



También soy de México, el enlace donde dan el código de rastreo decía que iba a llegar mañana el pedido, pero ahora actualicé la página y ahora dice que hasta el viernes 28, igual no tardarán mucho.

Según el "Travel History" dice que a las 20:17 fue recogido, por lo que sí creo que hasta el viernes ya esté recibiendolo.
Lo que pedí fueron un TL072 que solo es por curiosidad, nada caro, fácil de conseguir, etc.
Tambien pedí un par de LM3886 que no consigo por acá y en este momento me parece que ya hasta lo están descontinuando, eso me dijeron en una tienda de electronica.
Y un TPA1517 que es un ampli estéreo que parece lindo y un LM384N que jamás pude conseguir por acá. 

Veremos ahora hasta el viernes 

Salu2!

En este momento ya estoy pidiendo un par de samples a ST de unos modulos Bluetooth para un sistema de tráfico de datos inalámbrico


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 27, 2014)

Pues yo decía que lo recibía en el cuarto día después de haber salido, mañana temprano está en Toluca, luego ahí pasa por aduana y tarda 1-3 días a lo mucho, luego ya que FedEx compró Multipack llega en 2 días más, si tienes suerte sale de aduana el mismo día, antes de que compraran a multipack me tardó 15 días en llegar.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 27, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> Pues yo decía que lo recibía en el cuarto día después de haber salido, mañana temprano está en Toluca, luego ahí pasa por aduana y tarda 1-3 días a lo mucho, luego ya que FedEx compró Multipack llega en 2 días más, si tienes suerte sale de aduana el mismo día, antes de que compraran a multipack me tardó 15 días en llegar.



Ahhh, ok. 
Bueno, mientras a esperar! 
Esperemos como le vaya en la aduana, ojala no tarden mucho ahí.

Me rechazaron mi pedido de STMicroelectronics 
Había pedido un par de modulos bluetooth y unos ICs de audio, 5 piezas en total como en Texas Instruments.

Salu2!


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 27, 2014)

Para pedir en ST necesitas un correo corporativo, por ejemplo presidencia@domonation.com  de hecho el único que permite correos simples es texas


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 27, 2014)

Yo compré el .com en un momento de estupidez pero me ha servido, ya me registré con Atmel y quizas pida unos samples para hacer una especie de Arduino DOS, no soy tan fan de los Arduinos pero sería bueno que sus fans tuvieran algo con más patitas y memoria en encapsulado DIP para que se fácil de trabajar cuando hagan diseños finales.
De ST me interesan unos controladores para motores a pasos L6470 pero lo dejaré para luego, ahora no quiero ni gastar en pedir componentes a USA par armar todo hasta que baje un poco el dolar.

Por cierto no abusen que a mi Texas luego rechazó mi correo de Gmail, creo que la cuenta de 57,20 USD de la ves que mi maestro me puso a hacer  un electrocardiografo fue demasiado  después de eso me rechazaron unas samples medio año más tarde y me pidieron actualizar a un correo institucional.

Ya está mi paquete en aduana, si se libera hoy el sábado podré recogerlo, no estoy muy seguro de que lo vengan a dejar, últimamente no me han dejando nada no se por que :/


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 27, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Para pedir en ST necesitas un correo corporativo, por ejemplo presidencia@domonation.com  de hecho el único que permite correos simples es texas



ahhhh.... entonces por eso rechazaron mi pedido, y ahí me gustaron los módulos bluetooth y sus mini amplis clase D 

Lo único que se me va a ocurrir va a a ser poner mi correo (ejemplo): CEO_DC@dc.com  para ver si procede el pedido.

Ni modo, ahora solo queda esperar a que llegue lo que pedí de Texas Instruments...

Salu2!





Nuyel dijo:


> Yo compré el .com en un momento de estupidez pero me ha servido, ya me registré con Atmel y quizas pida unos samples para hacer una especie de Arduino DOS, no soy tan fan de los Arduinos pero sería bueno que sus fans tuvieran algo con más patitas y memoria en encapsulado DIP para que se fácil de trabajar cuando hagan diseños finales.
> De ST me interesan unos controladores para motores a pasos L6470 pero lo dejaré para luego, ahora no quiero ni gastar en pedir componentes a USA par armar todo hasta que baje un poco el dolar.
> 
> Por cierto no abusen que a mi Texas luego rechazó mi correo de Gmail, creo que la cuenta de 57,20 USD de la ves que mi maestro me puso a hacer  un electrocardiografo fue demasiado  después de eso me rechazaron unas samples medio año más tarde y me pidieron actualizar a un correo institucional.
> ...



Los de atmel tienen cosas interesantes, pero si así está el asunto, mejor esperarse 
A los de texas después quisiera comprarles un tubo con varios amplificadores operacionales de audio para después venderlos como mini equipos de audio.

Veamos como le va a mi pedido en la aduana, esperemos salgan rápido nuestros pedidos y los entreguen 

Salu2!


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 27, 2014)

El mío ya salió de aduana  ya está en las instalaciones de FedEx
Pero bueno, te daría un correo @mx.nuyel.com pero no se como configurar lo  (las condiciones incluyen ser mexicano y tener que escribir en el blog, eso ultimo ni yo lo hago


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 27, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> El mío ya salió de aduana  ya está en las instalaciones de FedEx
> Pero bueno, te daría un correo @mx.nuyel.com pero no se como configurar lo  (las condiciones incluyen ser mexicano y tener que escribir en el blog, eso ultimo ni yo lo hago



El mío ya está en cuautitlán izcalli, o sea que también ya salió, y así como lo veo hasta posiblemente llegue hoy en la tarde 



> te daría un correo @mx.nuyel.com pero


No sabes cuanto te lo agradecería, ya que quisiera comprarle unos 40 amplis clase D a ST. Condiciones aceptadas 

Espero no llegue el pedido en eso de las 2 pm a las 3 pm porque no voy a estar y no hay nadie que lo recoja


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 27, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> No sabes cuanto te lo agradecería, ya que quisiera comprarle unos 40 amplis clase D a ST. Condiciones aceptadas



No, así tampoco 
No es de pedir todo lo que quieras, es de pedir lo que necesites para poder evaluar o hacer un par de prototipos únicamente, ya para más tienes que comprarlos, si te gustó ahora paga, yo le pido a Newark los componentes después de que probé algunos y me gustaron, solo que ahora ando a la espera de que el dolar baje para que no sea tan costo.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 27, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> No, así tampoco
> No es de pedir todo lo que quieras, es de pedir lo que necesites para poder evaluar o hacer un par de prototipos únicamente, ya para más tienes que comprarlos, si te gustó ahora paga, yo le pido a Newark los componentes después de que probé algunos y me gustaron, solo que ahora ando a la espera de que el dolar baje para que no sea tan costo.



Creo que me deje llevar, cierto, primero pediría un par de samples y si funciona como espero, ahora sí a pedir, ya que quiero pedir tantos para venderlos ya armados, así como "amplificador mini de 5W RMS" para la PC o el celular, etc y venderlos baratos, y si las ventas son buenas pues comprarles más y de otros tipos, claro, primero los samples


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 27, 2014)

Claro, yo ya decidí que no pediré samples hasta tener la mayoría del circuito base diseñado, lo ultimo que obtuve fueron unos microcontroladores Tiva C, pero en realidad solo necesitaba un chip conversor de voltaje para un panel solar y el regulador LDO, los otros fueron solo para llenar el carrito, ya los había agregado al carrito hace meses y ni me acordaba, ya ni se por que elegí en particular esos modelos, pensé en elegir un bluetooth tambien pero el esquema de pines no es tan bonito, solo el QFN ya es mi límite y el buetooth no tenia los pads al lado, los tiene en doble hilera zig-zag uno detrás del otro y soldarlo será bastante complejo así que ya no los pedí al final.


----------



## tiago (Feb 27, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Para pedir en ST necesitas un correo corporativo, por ejemplo presidencia@domonation.com  de hecho el único que permite correos simples es texas



Texas y TE Conectivity.

Salút


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 27, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> Claro, yo ya decidí que no pediré samples hasta tener la mayoría del circuito base diseñado, lo ultimo que obtuve fueron unos microcontroladores Tiva C, pero en realidad solo necesitaba un chip conversor de voltaje para un panel solar y el regulador LDO, los otros fueron solo para llenar el carrito, ya los había agregado al carrito hace meses y ni me acordaba, ya ni se por que elegí en particular esos modelos, pensé en elegir un bluetooth tambien pero el esquema de pines no es tan bonito, solo el QFN ya es mi límite y el buetooth no tenia los pads al lado, los tiene en doble hilera zig-zag uno detrás del otro y soldarlo será bastante complejo así que ya no los pedí al final.



Los modulos bluetooth que pedí son de esos como los módulos FSK de >400MHz, pero me gustaron por la alta rata que tienen (Sin ofender al Sr Ratmayor). Pues transmiten datos de hasta 500kbps y yo con 100kbps ya tengo de sobra, bueno, al menos para la aplicación que les tenía pensado.

Las conexiones son pads a los lados del módulo, pones el módulo como si se tratase de un IC SMD del tipo SOIC y les pones soldadura y ya quedó.





tiago dijo:


> Texas y TE Conectivity.
> 
> Salút



Muy lindo lo que tiene TE Conectivity


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 27, 2014)

En teoría mi reloj alcanza los 500kbps, usa una banda ISM de 915MHz permitido en la región 2 del ITU (toda América), he visto módulos de 433MHz pero según leí en el la ley de telecomunicaciones tienen ciertos detalles, la de 915MHz está libre, solo que tienes que diseñar considerando interferencias y ser tolerable a errores, pero no es gran problema si la transmisión es corta, he pensado en pedir un par de CC1101 que es el mismo tranceiver montado en el adaptador USB que me dieron, pero lo dejaré para luego  creo que el boosterpack 430BOOST-CC110L podría trabajar en la misma frecuencia y quizas lo haga funcionar. Las de Bluetooth llegan hasta 4Mbps


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 27, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> En teoría mi reloj alcanza los 500kbps, usa una banda ISM de 915MHz permitido en la región 2 del ITU (toda América), he visto módulos de 433MHz pero según leí en el la ley de telecomunicaciones tienen ciertos detalles, la de 915MHz está libre, solo que tienes que diseñar considerando interferencias y ser tolerable a errores, pero no es gran problema si la transmisión es corta, he pensado en pedir un par de CC1101 que es el mismo tranceiver montado en el adaptador USB que me dieron, pero lo dejaré para luego  creo que el boosterpack 430BOOST-CC110L podría trabajar en la misma frecuencia y quizas lo haga funcionar. Las de Bluetooth llegan hasta 4Mbps



Suena tentador, y sí, el circuito tenía implementado el CRC para compobarlo y mandar el mismo comando varias veces, casi como los integrados HT12X pero en vez de enviar 4 bits como el HT12E, que envíe 16 bits más la dirección y el CRC, o sea que los 500kbps alcanzarían en teoría


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> usa una banda *ISM* de 915MHz permitido en la región 2 del *ITU* (toda América)


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 28, 2014)

DOSMETROS y su lucha en contra de las tres siglas... Yo te apoyo Dosme!

Bien, por otro lado. Quiero pedir unas muestras de ONsemiconductor, transistores de potencia, en mi país se consiguen muy caros y además es posible que sean falsos. Me han cotizado transistores de la serie MJ (encapsulado metálico) hasta por precios de 15 USD cada uno. Yo entiendo que son costosos pero no tanto como los IGBTs, yo adquirí un par de IGBTs de audio por 15USD el par. 
Me interesa realizar un amplificador con transistores de la serie NJLXXXX los cuales cuentan con 5 pines; 3 pines clásicos (Emisor, Base, Colector) pero además traen 2 pines extras porque integran en su interior un diodo. Dicho diodo es para la regulación del bias. No se si sea ventaja que se integre en el chip del transistor. Dichos transistores lógicamente no se consiguen por ahora en Colombia. Es posible que prefiera los cásicos de la serie MJL.
El caso es que ONsemi no envía muestras a mi país, pero tengo familia en Estados Unidos, y también cuento con el servicio de casillero en ese país.  He pedido muestras de OKW al casillero y me las han traído por no mas de 13 USD, mas económico que si mis familiares las enviaran por diversos métodos de correo (incluso USPS). Para Estados Unidos sí me aceptan el pedido, pero me cobrarían 11USD por envío(dentro del País) y manipulación. No sé si en el casillero pueden cancelar ese monto y luego aquí en Colombia me piden ese dinero. 
¿alguien ha realizado pedidos de samples de ONsemi en Latinoamérica? ¿Que me recomiendan?
Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Feb 28, 2014)

A título informativo puedo decir que ONsemi si que manda a España, previo pago de los portes.
Pude conseguir unos sensacionales transistores de potencia por unos portes que me subieron unos 10 ó 12 Euros. Lo cual no es nada, ya que los Tr que le solicité ascendian a más de 90 Euros adquiridos en tiendas.
Además con la garantía de que son totalmente auténticos.

Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 28, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>



¿Cual es el problema? 
ISM = _Industrial, Scientific and Medical_ unas bandas reservadas de uso abierto para aplicaciones industriales, científicas y médicas, los dispositivos no requieren licencia solo cumplir con ciertas normas para que no se anden causando interferencias, dentro de ellas está la de 2,4GHz de Wi-Fi, Bluetooth y Zigbee pero hay que agradecer que esa es mundial mientras que mi reloj solo puede operar en América.
ITU = _International Telecommunication Union_ no se si necesito explicar esto otro


----------



## Norberto (Feb 28, 2014)

Pido perdon, por informacion erronea anterior creo que pagina 22, paso a explicar, pedi muestras gratis a texas instrument, llegaron a la Argentina (Bs-As) el 2 de febrero  quedaron deemoradas en aduana, fedex me informaba por su pagina de seguimiento que el envio estaba demorado y que no tenia que hacer nada, pasor 15 dias y llame por telefono, me dicen que falta cuit-cuil y clave fiscal nivel 2, lo tramito en afip, muy sencillo pero tardo unas horas (personal particulares) , llamo a fedex me indican que envia una imagen de la pantalla estando adentro de la pagina de la afip, mientras tanto hago cosultas con fedex x mail y todas dicen que los envios a particulares quedan todos retenidos, me llega carta por correo diciendo que tngo que ir  a aduana ezeisa y pargar cargos por la estadia y la liberacion, dejo todo en standby y que develvan el paquete (u$s60 como minimo solamente de fedex ), envenenado escribo las palabras la pagina 22 de este foro, en el interin seguramente entro lo de la clave fiscal ,hoy me notifican que se libero el paquete, hoy a la tarde llego el paquete SIN CARGO, (costo real u$s80, pero por ser free samples totalmente gratis, muchas gracias TEXAS INSTRUMENT, seguramente las muestras puedan entrar pero se pueden topar con estos inconvenientes, a la menor demora llamen a transporte.


----------



## hector8389 (Feb 28, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Los modulos bluetooth que pedí son de esos como los módulos FSK de >400MHz, pero me gustaron por la alta rata que tienen (Sin ofender al Sr Ratmayor). Pues transmiten datos de hasta 500kbps y yo con 100kbps ya tengo de sobra, bueno, al menos para la aplicación que les tenía pensado.
> 
> Las conexiones son pads a los lados del módulo, pones el módulo como si se tratase de un IC SMD del tipo SOIC y les pones soldadura y ya quedó.
> 
> ...



Esos  módulos  que pediste son de ST?
Qué tipo de correo utilizaste?
Cuando pedí  muestras a ST me respondieron que las muestras solicitadas estaban disponibles con el distribuidor de mi país.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 1, 2014)

hector8389 dijo:


> Esos  módulos  que pediste son de ST?
> Qué tipo de correo utilizaste?
> Cuando pedí  muestras a ST me respondieron que las muestras solicitadas estaban disponibles con el distribuidor de mi país.



Sí, son de ST, tienen cosas interesantes, pues se van más hacia lo digital y yo es hacia donde me dirijo.
Mi correo es de yahoo, ya que hotmail me ha dejado mala impresión 

Sí, algo parecido me respondieron, o sea que me dan a entender que no me haga .... y los pida con un distribuidor 

Menos mal que puedes comprar aunque sea una pieza de estos modulos.


----------



## palurdo (Mar 2, 2014)

Os recuerdo mi _tutorial_ para hacerse todas las cuentas de correo corporativas que te de la gana en cosa de 15 minutos. Usando este metodo he pedido samples a mas de diez fabricantes, incluidos ST, (ahi pedi cosas caras como codecs MP3 y microcontroladores ARM) y de momento todo lo que he pedido ha llegado sin problemas.


----------



## hector8389 (Mar 2, 2014)

En Que año hiciste ese pedido? 

Yo tengo un correo  de la universidad, peo sin éxito al pedir  a ST?. Tal vez el problema este en que tengo mi cuenta configurada como estudiante.


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yo he pedido a ST con correo de la universidad. Lo que si hay que hacer es especificar bien en que proyecto utilizarás los componentes, estimar las unidades a utilizar por año y demás. Todo debe ir en inglés.


----------



## hector8389 (Mar 2, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Yo he pedido a ST con correo de la universidad. Lo que si hay que hacer es especificar bien en que proyecto utilizarás los componentes, estimar las unidades a utilizar por año y demás. Todo debe ir en inglés.



Si, cuando hice mi pedido todo lo escribí en ingles. Probablemente para Mexico ya no esta disponible el servicio de samples.
Voy a probar comprar en  MOUSER, que de hecho ya tiene presencia en México.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola Señores!

Lo prometido es deuda y aquí les dejo las fotos de mi pedido 
Pedí un par de LM3886, un TL072 del tipo SMD, un TPA1517 y un LM384N. Se me hace raro porque los LM3886 y el LM384 no tienen el logo de Texas Instruments.
No las muestro una por una, ya que son varias, pero las dejo adjuntas 

Salu2!


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 4, 2014)

no necesariamente sin hechos directamente por TI, los LM me suena a que son de la ex National Semiconductor, tambien he recibido otros con el logotipo de Burr-Brown, son de las cosas que pasan cuando una empresa compra a otra


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 4, 2014)

Así es, aunque los distribuye Texas, aun siguen siendo fabricados por sus subsidiarias... 

En otras informaciones, hace como 2 días pedí algunas cositas a Fairchild y ya me enviaron el Tracking


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 4, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> no necesariamente sin hechos directamente por TI, los LM me suena a que son de la ex National Semiconductor, tambien he recibido otros con el logotipo de Burr-Brown, son de las cosas que pasan cuando una empresa compra a otra



 no lo sabía! Al no tener el logo de Texas impreso como que me daba una cierta no se como explicarlo, como una inquietud por así decirlo, pero estoy más tranquilo ahora.
De 5 piezas que pedí solo 2 son de Texas y las otras son de National. Me alegra que finalmente haya llegado mi pedido, y eso sí, sin pagar un solo centavo 





Ratmayor dijo:


> Así es, aunque los distribuye Texas, aun siguen siendo fabricados por sus subsidiarias...
> 
> En otras informaciones, hace como 2 días pedí algunas cositas a Fairchild y ya me enviaron el Tracking



Y se puede saber que pidió Sr. Ratmayor?


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 5, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Y se puede saber que pidió Sr. Ratmayor?


Estas linduras que me acaban de llegar *_*
​
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/FJ/FJA4313.pdf
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/FJ/FJL4315.pdf


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Estas linduras que me acaban de llegar *_*
> Ver el archivo adjunto 106566​
> http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/FJ/FJA4313.pdf
> http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/FJ/FJL4315.pdf



¿Ratmayor, esos los pediste mediante una dirección en USA tipo casillero virtual o BOX? ¿Cual el número máximo de unidades que se pueden pedir por referencia?
¿Cuántas referencias diferentes se pueden pedir?
Tengo correo .edu pero no me lo acepta. Me pide corporativo
Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 5, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> ¿Ratmayor, esos los pediste mediante una dirección en USA tipo casillero virtual o BOX?


Sí, ningún fabricante en su sano juicio envía nada para Venezuela 


blanko001 dijo:


> ¿Cual el número máximo de unidades que se pueden pedir por referencia?


Eso te lo asigna el fabricante, por ejemplo, ST hay cosas en las que puedes pedir 5 unidades de 5 cosas diferentes como también pueden ser 3 unidades


blanko001 dijo:


> ¿Cuántas referencias diferentes se pueden pedir?


También varía, por ejemplo Texas, son 5, Fairchil también (creo), Linear Technology máximo 3.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 5, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Estas linduras que me acaban de llegar *_*
> Ver el archivo adjunto 106566​
> http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/FJ/FJA4313.pdf
> http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/FJ/FJL4315.pdf



Se ven bastante lindos


----------



## palurdo (Mar 6, 2014)

hector8389 dijo:


> En Que año hiciste ese pedido?
> 
> Yo tengo un correo  de la universidad, peo sin éxito al pedir  a ST?. Tal vez el problema este en que tengo mi cuenta configurada como estudiante.



El pedido a ST lo hice hace 5 meses y sin problemas.


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ratmayor, a parte de los transistores pediste algo más? Lo pregunto porque me gustaría saber si fairchild envía en cajas muy voluminosas, ya que el servicio de casillero cobra entre otras cosas dependiendo de las medidas del paquete. Un estimativo en dólares cuánto te salió hasta Venezuela?


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 7, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Ratmayor, a parte de los transistores pediste algo más? Lo pregunto porque me gustaría saber si fairchild envía en cajas muy voluminosas, ya que el servicio de casillero cobra entre otras cosas dependiendo de las medidas del paquete. Un estimativo en dólares cuánto te salió hasta Venezuela?


Solo esos, solo que muchos muajajaja  Esos me los cobraron a la tarifa vieja, me aumentaron mucho los envios de $20 hasta casi $100


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 9, 2014)

Yo quería pedir a Texas Instruments unas samples de grado automotriz para un proyecto, lamentablemente me está diciendo "Request Entity Too Large - A request entity is longer than the server can handle." cada ves que intento enviar la solicitud, lo malo es que mi proveedor habitual no maneja esos chips, tendría que probar con otros pero quería los chips para hacer las pruebas mientras veía donde conseguirlos, ¿a alguien más les da ese error?


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 9, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> Yo quería pedir a Texas Instruments unas samples de grado automotriz para un proyecto, lamentablemente me está diciendo "Request Entity Too Large - A request entity is longer than the server can handle." cada ves que intento enviar la solicitud, lo malo es que mi proveedor habitual no maneja esos chips, tendría que probar con otros pero quería los chips para hacer las pruebas mientras veía donde conseguirlos, ¿a alguien más les da ese error?


Si, muchas veces, la solución es horrible y algunos la considerarán una tortura, pero lo que debes hacer es hacer la solicitud usando Internet Explorer


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 9, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Internet dExplorer NOOOOO!!!! 
la verdad no me acuerdo de mi contraseña XD como el Chrome la guarda y se sincroniza cada ves que formateo no recuerdo la contraseñas de muchas de mis cuentas, solo la del correo XD.


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Internet dExplorer NOOOOO!!!!
> la verdad no me acuerdo de mi contraseña XD como el Chrome la guarda y se sincroniza cada ves que formateo no recuerdo la contraseñas de muchas de mis cuentas, solo la del correo XD.



Pues haz la petición para cambiar la clave en la página de logueo. Seguro te enviarán un mensaje a la cuenta de correo registrado y ahí te darán indicaciones.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 10, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> Yo quería pedir a Texas Instruments unas samples de grado automotriz para un proyecto, lamentablemente me está diciendo "Request Entity Too Large - A request entity is longer than the server can handle." cada ves que intento enviar la solicitud, lo malo es que mi proveedor habitual no maneja esos chips, tendría que probar con otros pero quería los chips para hacer las pruebas mientras veía donde conseguirlos, ¿a alguien más les da ese error?



Borra historial, cookies y caché de tu navegador y verás como se soluciona 
Te lo digo porque a mí me pasó cuando pedí a Texas, hice lo mencionado y pude completar la orden.

Salu2!


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 14, 2014)

2N3055 de la Central Semiconductor Corp. Para un cuasicomplementario, 8 unidades en total. Jamás estaría seguro de adquirir originales en las tiendas locales.


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 14, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> 2N3055 de la Central Semiconductor Corp. Para un cuasicomplementario, 8 unidades en total. Jamás estaría seguro de adquirir originales en las tiendas locales.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108595


Queeeeeeeee?  en serio? gratis? 

Yo pedí hace poco unas de estas:


​Para unos multímetros de mesa que planeo fabricar...


----------



## tiago (Abr 14, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Queeeeeeeee?  en serio? gratis?
> 
> Yo pedí hace poco unas de estas:
> http://www.okw.com/okw-static/product-images/popup_images_nb/A9917877.jpg​Para unos multímetros de mesa que planeo fabricar...



Dime donde hallaste la cajita. Ah. el link de la foto me lo indicó  .... ¿Has recibido algún sample de ésta compañía alguna vez?


Saludos.


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 14, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Queeeeeeeee?  en serio? gratis?
> 
> Yo pedí hace poco unas de estas:
> [url]http://www.okw.com/okw-static/product-images/popup_images_nb/A9917877.jpg[/URL]​Para unos multímetros de mesa que planeo fabricar...




Sí Ratma'. Y la verdad podía pedir mas cosas y mayor cantidad de tansistores. Pero como el ampli que tengo pensado solo utiliza 8 entonces no pedí mas. Eso sí, me enviaron un email para que explicara la  utilidad de las muestras y una que otra pregunta. Luego de que aceptaran se demoró 3 días en llegar por FedEx. Me tomó por sorpresa que llegara tan pronto ya que no enviaron tracking y suponía que lo harían por correo regular. 

Por otro lado consultando mi box mañana me llegarían unas muestras de OKW. Un kit de KNOBS (no sé como se diría en español) que traen luz interna. Para el volumen de un amplificador.
Saludos!


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 15, 2014)

Me llegaron los "samples" de OKW . Es un kit para un "Knob" (es como la perilla para el control de un potenciómetro) Trae luz interna, en este caso RGB para configurarla a gusto propio.



Así mas o menos queda al montarlo:



Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 15, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Me llegaron los "samples" de OKW . Es un kit para un "Knob" (es como la perilla para el control de un potenciómetro) Trae luz interna, en este caso RGB para configurarla a gusto propio.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108657
> 
> ...


 Y dime, te lo enviaron con todo y circuitería?


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 15, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Y dime, te lo enviaron con todo y circuitería?


Sí, el pequeño circuito donde hay diminutos LEDs SMD es parte del KIT. Uno lo puede configurar a su gusto, en tanto a tamaños como colores y la luz interna.
Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 15, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Sí, el pequeño circuito donde hay diminutos LEDs SMD es parte del KIT. Uno lo puede configurar a su gusto, en tanto a tamaños como colores y la luz interna.
> Saludos!


Me siento tentado...


----------



## blanko001 (Abr 16, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Me siento tentado...
> http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/248/c/1/hombre_pensativo_____by_maucitoow-d5dpsv1.jpg​



 Igual es el objetivo del tema. Dar a compartir nuestras adquisiciones via "sample" y de paso si alguien necesita algo que en su localidad no se consigue o dudosamente se consigue entonces... No hay mayor pecado en pedirlo, eso sí, sin pasarnos para no "dañar" ese servicio de algunas empresas.

Saludos!


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 10, 2014)

Hola Señores!

Alguien ha pedido samples a Aavid Thermalloy?
http://www.aavid.com/

Envía samples de Disipadores y Ventiladores, pero, alguien ha pedido samples? Echen un vistazo a ver si algo les agrada 

Salu2!


----------



## blanko001 (May 10, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Hola Señores!
> 
> Alguien ha pedido samples a Aavid Thermalloy?
> http://www.aavid.com/
> ...



Yo sí he pedido, lo hice en una ocasión hace unos meses pero no me enviaron respuesta ni samples 
Para ese entonces no tenía servicio de box en Miami, quizás si pido algo para allí si me envíen algo. Cuando necesite un disipador en específico ya sea para mis LEDs o para amplis intentaré de nuevo. Eso sí me toca cancelar el envío por el peso y volumen... por eso los disipadores quizás salgan algo costosos y por ahora necesito hacer otras inversiones. (cada día le metemos más plata a la electrónica jejeje... tocará pasarme a la doble contabilidad )
Igualmente gracias... queda al pendiente jeje
Saludos!


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 22, 2014)

Hola nuevamente señores 

Tengo una duda acerca de pedir samples a Maxim. 
Hice un pedido y aparece al final esto:

Your Shipping Method is: 	Maxim Standard - No Charge (2-3 days to most locations) 

Qué quiere decir? Por donde van a enviar las muestras? Si hubiera elegido FedEx, me cobran algo?

Salu2!


----------



## blanko001 (May 22, 2014)

Hace como 2 años pedí samples de Maxim y el envío standard resultó ser DHL. El caso es que pedí 2 tipos de IC distintos. Uno venía de Malasia y otro de Filipinas, el caso es que en uno de los dos la bolsa o sobre de maxim donde dice FREE SAMPLE fué introducido dentro de una bolsa de DHL y en la aduana de mi país no pudieron adivinar (lógicamente) que eran muestras gratuitas y me cobraron 15 USD de impuestos . Pero el otro sobre que no reempacaron dentro de la bolsa de DHL si fué gratuito 100%. Bueno esa fué mi anécdota


----------



## Nuyel (May 22, 2014)

Entonces no hay problema, nuestra ley aduanera no tiene impuestos en circuitos integrados, mientras se declaren como tales deberían pasa sin problemas.


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 22, 2014)

Me parece bueno blanko001 
Iba a escoger a FedEx porque ya saben donde vivo (ya vinieron 3 veces) y ya no se pierden, pero por lo que dice ahí, pues parece que cobran 

_________________

En eso tienes razón Nuyel, no se donde estuve leyendo acerca del tema, y no deben hacerla de emoción con los samples y componente electrónico. 

______________________

Ya estoy registrado en Maxim
Aavid Thermalloy
ST
Texas
Analog Devices
ON Semiconductor
Vishay

Tengo otras preguntitas, espero no molestar a nadie 

Ya envié mi solicitud de samples a Analog y fue revisada y al parecer la aprobaron.... Será enviado a través de UPS. A quien haya pedido, les dan el número de rastreo o sólo esperan?
También intenté en Vishay, pedí 4 IRFP240 pero.... me mandaron un mail a mi correo con los detalles de las muestras solicitadas. Cómo sé si las envían, por donde y si cobran el envío? En un ratito sin querer las pedí pero no sé nada de nada...

Salu2!


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 22, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Me parece bueno blanko001
> Iba a escoger a FedEx porque ya saben donde vivo (ya vinieron 3 veces) y ya no se pierden, pero por lo que dice ahí, pues parece que cobran
> 
> _________________
> ...



Yo igual hace unas semanas pedí samples a analog y según me mandarían a mi correo el número de tracking y demás (claro después de su aprobación), pasaron los días y no enviaron nada, entonces pensé que no habían autorizado el pedido hasta que hace unos 5 días me llamaron de aduana diciéndome que tenían un pedido mío en sus instalaciones y que pronto me lo harían llegar. Apenas ayer me llegó sin costo alguno a mi hogar


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 22, 2014)

Podré dormir tranquilo con tus palabras 

De Vishay no se nada.... veamos que pasa.....

Pero bueno, mientras estoy baboseando en la página de ON 

Y por este lado les cuento que hace unas dos semanas, para ser preciso el martes 6 de mayo pedí más samples a Texas, un par de TPA1517, al final siempre sí me gustaron 
También pedí un LM3875, un LM1876 y un LM380 en presentación de 8 pines. Resulta que al día siguiente me mandaron el mail de confirmación y todo, pero de los 5 integrados que pedí, se quedó dormido el LM380 y no me lo mandaron. El viernes a las 4 pm me llegó el paquete con los 4 integrados. 

Yo ya no esperaba nada más, entonces este lunes 19 de mayo, a las 4 pm tocaron la puerta de mi casa y resulta que eran los de FedEx nuevamente! Yo estaba "sacado de onda", pues no sabia que hacían aquí. Abro la puerta y me salen con que traían un paquete para mí. Al principio no me la creí, pero le dí vueltas a la caja y todo indicaba que era un envío de Texas. Lo acepté a duras penas porque no había pedido nada más, lo abro y era el LM380N que faltaba! El costo del integrado es de 0.5US frente a unos 8US de envío  
Vaya que texas se esmera en completar al 100% la orden! Mis respetos a ellos y a FedEx, tres días tardan!

Les dejo las fotos adjuntas de los sobrecitos y su cajita.

Salu2!

Se me olvidó decir que también me registré en Freescale y nada me llama la atención de ahí


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 22, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Podré dormir tranquilo con tus palabras
> 
> De Vishay no se nada.... veamos que pasa.....
> 
> ...



Lo mismo me pasó a mi en Analog, me dividieron el paquete en 2, en realidad una parte llegó hace como una semana y la otra ayer. Son empresas muy serias, ya se ha comentado pero no hay que pedir por pedir, démosle un uso a lo que pedimos y si satisfacen sus productos compremos. 



			
				blanko001 dijo:
			
		

> Mensaje temporal: espero poderlo editar luego, o que los moderadores lo editen:
> Domonation, si quieres retira tus fotos o editalas para que nadie tenga tus datos personales... es por seguridad.
> Saludos!



Le iré a robar sus samples, vivimos cerca en el mismo pueblo 

Saludos


----------



## Nuyel (May 22, 2014)

Si a mi tambien me ha pasado, cuando te autorizan y falta uno luego te envían lo demás, una ves pedí unos controladores de motores, me enviaron casi todos, excepto que un controlador solo me enviaron uno y la hoja no decía que los otros 2 hubieran sido cancelados, luego me los enviaron más tarde.


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 22, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:
			
		

> Mensaje temporal: espero poderlo editar luego, o que los moderadores lo editen:
> Domonation, si quieres retira tus fotos o editalas para que nadie tenga tus datos personales... es por seguridad.
> Saludos!



Creo que tienes razón, pero si es eso debo quitar las que puse cuando me mandaron mis primeras muestras de texas


----------



## blanko001 (May 22, 2014)

*Miren los samples que me llegaron:*

 (Seee es mi apellido  ya sabrán de donde sale el nick)



Son resistores de procedencia japonesa de 5W para los transistores de salida en amplificadores. En mi ciudad solo consigo las cerámicas chinas hasta mal serigrafiadas. 

Ver aquí

Permite pedir hasta 100 unidades... no sé si permiten 100 unidades de 10 referencias... (serían 1000 unidades) el caso es que yo pedí 10 referencias distintas que sumaban en total 100 unidades. Solo me enviaron las resistencias grandes (había pedido de 1/4 de presición también) 24 resistencias de 0.22Ω y 8 de 0.33Ω. En la "factura" que envían con las muestras aparece como SHIPPED las enviadas (lógico) y las demás referencias que no enviaron aparecen como BACKORDER (no sé si pasará que luego las envían   que optimista). 

También leí que si se hace mal el pedido no te informan de ello y envían solo las que están bien... si no hay ningun pedido bien hecho, lógicamente no envían nada pero tampoco te avisan que pediste mal... jejeje. Creo que las que aparecen como BACKORDER es que no hay en stock o las pedí mal. El año pasado hice el experimento de pedir solo resistores de presición de 1/4 y no llegó nada... supongo que todas eran BACKORDER 

Por último... comento que este pedido lo hice el 22/ABR/2014, veo que lo despacharon el 12/MAY/2014... a mi casa llegó hace 2 días el 20/MAY/2014.

Saludos.

PD: Alguien que sea optimista (y valiente ) de pedir más de 100 unidades en total para saber si son 100 unidades o 1000 las que uno puede pedir.... no es que sea avaro, lo que sucede es por ejemplo las resistencias de uso común a ellos les sale a precio de nada y entonces que se aproveche de la mejor manera el envío que pagan ¿no?


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 22, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Lo mismo me pasó a mi en Analog, me dividieron el paquete en 2, en realidad una parte llegó hace como una semana y la otra ayer. Son empresas muy serias, ya se ha comentado pero no hay que pedir por pedir, démosle un uso a lo que pedimos y si satisfacen sus productos compremos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De mi primer pedido a Texas, de 5 piezas, tres ya están en uso, falta un LM3886 y un TL072, que esta semana estará funcionando en un lindo pre estéreo, el LM3886 hasta que consiga los terminales en bloques. 
Del segundo pedido a Texas estoy quedando mal, pero no es porque quiera, sino porque se llevaron la laptop donde entro y todo y pues ahi tengo el PCB Wizard, y pues apenas ayer la trajeron, si no pues ya estarían los PCB listos para imprimir! 
Estos samples, los pienso armar "bien", de forma decente para venderlos, obviamente, comprarles unas cuantas piezas, mientras las muestras me las quedo.
No encuentro donde es el "feedback" para texas, para mostrarle mis "prototipos".

En resumen, las muestras así como llegan las armo en PCB. No están arrumbados, están en su caja, pero van ir saliendo rápidamente.



> Le iré a robar sus samples, vivimos cerca en el mismo pueblo



 No me digas!
Llévate el uC de 32 bits que tengo, llévate las RAM, ROM, EEPROM, Flash y todo lo digital, pero dejame las muestras 



Nuyel dijo:


> Si a mi tambien me ha pasado, cuando te autorizan y falta uno luego te envían lo demás, una ves pedí unos controladores de motores, me enviaron casi todos, excepto que un controlador solo me enviaron uno y la hoja no decía que los otros 2 hubieran sido cancelados, luego me los enviaron más tarde.



En un principio creí que me dieron un integrado más, siendo 5, pero dos piezas de dos componentes y una de otro componente, pero no, sólo eran 4 y la última la enviaron a los pocos días, pero como no tenía laptop, pues no sabia que estaba en tránsito a mi casa.





blanko001 dijo:


> *Miren los samples que me llegaron:*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110783 (Seee es mi apellido  ya sabrán de donde sale el nick)
> 
> ...



Muy lindas!!

Oye, pero, te cobraron algo?.... el envío? 
Eso de $11.55 de qué es? el envío? supongo, no...

Si no te cobraron, me lanzaré a pedir más de 100 unidades y les cuento


----------



## blanko001 (May 22, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Muy lindas!!
> 
> Oye, pero, te cobraron algo?.... el envío?
> Eso de $11.55 de qué es? el envío? supongo, no...
> ...



la expresión _me lanzaré_ sonó muy gracioso... 
bueno... No no me cobraron absolutamente nada, esos 11.55 USD lo pagaron ellos por el envío.
Saludos!


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 22, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> la expresión _me lanzaré_ sonó muy gracioso...
> bueno... No no me cobraron absolutamente nada, esos 11.55 USD lo pagaron ellos por el envío.
> Saludos!



*NO ME DIGAS!* (perdón, no lo pude evitar...)

Creo que sí me iré a su web a pedir, a ver si puedo 
En caso de que pueda ya les diré y bueno, veamos, me lanzaré a pedir algo. El complemento ideal para mis samples de Analog Devices y Texas Instruments 

Salu2!


Algo está saliendo mal, la página de KOA Speer no carga, la página se queda en blanco...


----------



## Nuyel (May 22, 2014)

Creen que pueda pedir resistencias SMD 0603? son de una tarjeta telefónica PCI, honestamente no se como está la cosa, pero al parecer una descarga quemó 5 de 8 de estas resistencias en la entrada, entonces me preocupa solo reemplazarlos por que si el hecho de que estas se quemaran salvó el resto de la costosa tarjeta significa que necesito conseguir una que sean comparables hasta en la habilidad para quemarse  se supone que son de 0Ohm lo que me desconcierta más sobre el como disiparon potencia para que se quemaran.


----------



## blanko001 (May 22, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> Creen que pueda pedir resistencias SMD 0603? son de una tarjeta telefónica PCI, honestamente no se como está la cosa, pero al parecer una descarga quemó 5 de 8 de estas resistencias en la entrada, entonces me preocupa solo reemplazarlos por que si el hecho de que estas se quemaran salvó el resto de la costosa tarjeta significa que necesito conseguir una que sean comparables hasta en la habilidad para quemarse  se supone que son de 0Ohm lo que me desconcierta más sobre el como disiparon potencia para que se quemaran.



Yo creo que si se pueden pedir. El problema es que no se hubiese estropeado toda la tarjeta. Quizás se abren después de cierta tensión analogo a un fisible. Pero si estan quemadas como que aguantaron arta temperatura durante un largo tiempo entonces es posible un daño mayor. Igualmente puedes retirar las resistencias quemadas y hacer un puente (es lo que son en realidad a 0Ω) y  probar la placa. Si funciona bien conectada al telefono y todo entonces las pides y las reemplazas.




Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Algo está saliendo mal, la página de KOA Speer no carga, la página se queda en blanco...



A ver si te abre directamente la página de los samples: 
http://www.koaspeer.com/resources/order-samples/

Saludos!


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 22, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> Creen que pueda pedir resistencias SMD 0603? son de una tarjeta telefónica PCI, honestamente no se como está la cosa, pero al parecer una descarga quemó 5 de 8 de estas resistencias en la entrada, entonces me preocupa solo reemplazarlos por que si el hecho de que estas se quemaran salvó el resto de la costosa tarjeta significa que necesito conseguir una que sean comparables hasta en la habilidad para quemarse  se supone que son de 0Ohm lo que me desconcierta más sobre el como disiparon potencia para que se quemaran.



Seguramente me o nos lleven a moderación por off topic, pero, posiblemente sean de ese tipo de componente llamado "Fusistor" que es la combinación de fusible+resistencia. Suelen ser de bajo valor y se abren si exceden cierta tensión o corriente.


----------



## Nuyel (May 22, 2014)

En sí son 4 placas, la parte que se conecta al PCI y lleva la FPGA no se ve mal, por lo otro la tarjeta de la conexión telefónica tiene 5 resistencias de 8 (son cuatro entradas, cada una con un par en cada linea), de ahí parece que pasan por otras dos tarjetas en la cual una tenía un capacitor cerámico reventado (cuando puse la punta del cautín salió la mitad del capacitor  ) estoy removiendo componentes para medirlos y verificarlos, lo que da esperanzas es que al parecer como está tan fragmentada y la señal parece no llegar directo a la parte principal debería poder repararla sin muchos problemas, pero necesito conseguir componentes que garanticen que no se dañe en el futuro así que incluso quemaré algunas resistencias en pruebas


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 23, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> Creen que pueda pedir resistencias SMD 0603? son de una tarjeta telefónica PCI, honestamente no se como está la cosa, pero al parecer una descarga quemó 5 de 8 de estas resistencias en la entrada, entonces me preocupa solo reemplazarlos por que si el hecho de que estas se quemaran salvó el resto de la costosa tarjeta significa que necesito conseguir una que sean comparables hasta en la habilidad para quemarse  se supone que son de 0Ohm lo que me desconcierta más sobre el como disiparon potencia para que se quemaran.



Seguramente me o nos lleven a moderación por off topic, pero, posiblemente sean de ese tipo de componente llamado "Fusistor" que es la combinación de fusible+resistencia. Suelen ser de bajo valor y se abren si exceden cierta tensión o corriente.


----------



## Nuyel (May 23, 2014)

No creo que sea tanto para ir a moderación por que hablo de pedir samples para usar como samples y quemar algunas en pruebas destructivas para verificar su rendimiento


----------



## tiago (May 24, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> *Miren los samples que me llegaron:*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110783 (Seee es mi apellido  ya sabrán de donde sale el nick)
> 
> ...



Yo también les pedí algunas resistencias con la misma finalidad, o sea para ecualizar transistores de salida, pero creo que los códigos estaban mal, ya que no me enviaron nada.
Te pediría que me enseñases el código de pedido de alguna resistencia, por ejemplo la de 0'5 Ohm / 5 W. tal como lo reflejaste en la propuesta de samples, para ver que estructura tiene y comprobar si lo hice mal o es que me discriminan  ...  ...
Aquí las resistencias de potencia no se consiguen casi, y las de tolerancias de 10 ... 20% de 4W cuestan sobre los 2€. cada una.

Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 24, 2014)

Hola nuevamente Sres. Foreros 

Tengo buenas noticias: 
Las muestras de Analog Devices están en camino, enviaron por UPS y no tengo idea de donde vienen o que....
Las muestras de Maxim están en camino, enviaron por DHL, tal como dijeron. Están en tailandia... no está lejos 
Leyendo el hilo, creo que me iré preparando con unos $300 para las ratas de UPS, pues son dos envíos de UPS.... y de DHL su propina 

------------------



blanko001 dijo:


> 2N3055 de la Central Semiconductor Corp. Para un cuasicomplementario, 8 unidades en total. Jamás estaría seguro de adquirir originales en las tiendas locales.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108595



Creo que vengo un poco tarde, pero..., te cobraron algo? 

-------------------------------------------------

Estuve viendo en la página de ON Semiconductor y me llamaron la atención unos transistorcitos MJ21193G y 94G. Pero además de eso otras cositas como una EEPROM serial para un pequeño candado digital programable. Pero pregunto.... ¿cuántas muestras se permiten? No quiero emocionarme y pedir como loco, sólo lo que voy a usar para un lindo ampli que diseñé de 120W.

Hay más cosas interesantes en ON que en Freescale... Freescale "no guta", le dí como 20 vueltas a todo el sitio y no me convence nada.... Ni me hubiera registrado.

Y bueno, supongamos que pida sólo los transistorcitos.... alguien ha pedido a ON? Cobran envío? Si cobran estoy dispuesto a pagarlo, pues esos transistores los consigo bien caros y eso si tengo suerte de conseguirlos y corro el riesgo de ser estafado y me den transistores falsificados.... 

Salu2!


----------



## blanko001 (May 24, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Yo también les pedí algunas resistencias con la misma finalidad, o sea para ecualizar transistores de salida, pero creo que los códigos estaban mal, ya que no me enviaron nada.
> Te pediría que me enseñases el código de pedido de alguna resistencia, por ejemplo la de 0'5 Ohm / 5 W. tal como lo reflejaste en la propuesta de samples, para ver que estructura tiene y comprobar si lo hice mal o es que me discriminan  ...  ...
> Aquí las resistencias de potencia no se consiguen casi, y las de tolerancias de 10 ... 20% de 4W cuestan sobre los 2€. cada una.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola. Bueno por ejemplo las de 0.33Ω las pedí con el siguiente código: MOSX5CR33J
La J indica que son al 5%, no pedí al 2% o 1% porque considero que las de 5% son más usuales y tendría mas "chance" de que esten en stock. Además no es crítico que sean de precisión. Yo estimo que para 0.5Ω Sea algo así: MOSX5CR50J (estoy seguro que las de 0.47Ω serían MOSX5CR47J) Pero ahora voy de salida e intentaré mas tarde con más paciencia a ver si encuentro el PDF donde salen los tipos de valores posibles. Al rato busco eso. Q.A.P.



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Hola nuevamente Sres. Foreros
> 
> Tengo buenas noticias:
> Las muestras de Analog Devices están en camino, enviaron por UPS y no tengo idea de donde vienen o que....
> ...



Hola. 
Central Semiconductor NO me cobró ni un peso y el envío fué por FEDEX standard. No me enviaron tracking ni nada. Solo se ponen en contacto contigo para que especifiques cosas sobre el proyecto. 

ON semi no tiene disposición de envío a Colombia. Pero mediante el servicio de BOX he estado tentado en hacer pedido. No sé si para tu país tengan la opción de envío lo que si te aseguro es que te cobran como 11USD o 12USD por manipulación y envío (el envío a una ciudad dentro de ese país). Que deberás pagar previamente con la tarjeta.

Saludos! Nos vemos al rato.


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 24, 2014)

Si es así, si pago el envío y la manipulación. En la página me dice:

  	Shipping amount: 	$ 35.99 	
  	Handling amount: 	$ 5.00
  	Total amount: 	$ 40.99

O sea que voy a pagar como 500 pesos mexicanos 
Como que ya lo estoy pensando.... Si lo mandan por FedEx no hay problema 

Si no pido a ON, intentaré a Central Semiconductor, estaba viendo lo que tienen, pero no pude terminar de ver porque se cayó el internet y ya no quizo cargar la página....

Salu2!!


----------



## tiago (May 24, 2014)

ON Semiconductor te vá a cobrar los portes, pero trabajas con transistores originales garantizados, con la seguridad de que no son remarcados. Es éste detalle importante a la hora de no echar a perder un proyecto.
Yo he montado fuentes y me preocupaba mucho que los TR de potencia fuesen remarcados y fallasen en cualquier momento, por no decir lo que puedes perder si tienes un aparato de cierto valor conectado a la fuente.

Saludos..


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 24, 2014)

Veré si me prestan para pagar el envío, porque sí vale la pena!
Esos transistorcitos que quiero acá no los consigo tan fácil y si los encuentro están bien caros y falsificados para acabarla....
Esos transistores se verán muy lindos en un ampli de 200W, si pago el envío ya les estaré avisando 

Por otro lado mis pedidos de Maxim, dos ya están en la aduana, uno en la de Filipinas, otro en la de Tailandia y otro de Filipinas ya está en Hong Kong


----------



## blanko001 (May 24, 2014)

Hola de nuevo. Respondiendo a tiago encontré lo que había dejado al pendiente. Resulta que KOA SPEER tiene para las resistencias de 5W (en el modelo que yo pedí) valores con números* E-24 *que son los de la siguiente tabla:


Como se observa no está el par decimal 50 por ende no es posible el valor de 0.50Ω para resistencias de 5W. Lo más probable es pedir de 0.47Ω o 0.51Ω. Para *0.51Ω ±5%* el código o referencia sería *MOSX5CR51J*; La terminación J hace referencia al ±5%, G hace referencia al ±2% pero no se si hay stock para esta última tolerancia.

Saludos!


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 27, 2014)

Hola Sres.

No quiero parecer mal educado, pero creo que la pregunta va más que nada al compañero blanko001, pero si alguien más se ofrece a dar una respuesta será bienvenida.

¿Qué pusiste en el campo Customer Part Number?

En el campo KOA Part Number puse cositas así: HPC1/2C1R511K, bueno, los códigos de las resistencias de 510 ohm 1/2W 10% .... ya que acá no las consigo y tengo que buscar como loco estas resistencias, para que al final no encuentre ni una SMD....

Y qué es esto??? 

KSE Representatives, KSE Distributors & Contract Manufacturers (Only)
End Customer:	

End Customer Contact:

Contact's Phone #:

Ref # or Project Name:

Quiero suponer que no lo debemos rellenar nosotros, verdad?

Y bueno, no recuerdo en qué parte de la página leí que podemos pedir 100 piezas de 10 componentes distintos. Quiere decir que se pueden pedir hasta 1000 piezas.... acá las conseguimos que a 2, 5 pesitos las de 1/2W o 5W, pero ellos en sí cuanto cobrarían por resistencia....

---------------------------------------------

Por otro lado, los de DHL se perdieron, tendré que hablarles en un rato para ver en qué acordamos.... parece que no pueden leer el pequeño cartelito que les pongo en la puerta, que aquí es el departamento especificado.... igual que los de FedEx. Fuera de eso, tienen un excelente servicio 

Salu2!

--------------------------------------------------

Vengo con noticias 

Exactamente, hace 2 minutos llegaron los de DHL a entregarme mis samples de Maxim 

Dos cajitas, un sobrecito de Maxim y un "sobresote" de DHL. Como llegaron apenas, pues ni los he abierto, apenas los iré abriendo 

Una fotito de los paquetes, el repartidor no podía cargarlos todos ni sabía si dármelos o darme el aparatito para firmar 


Ahora sí, una fotito de lo que venía adentro de cada sobre y cajita:


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 27, 2014)

Ya que abrí mis paquetes, me topé con una memoria RAM no volátil por caja, un hule espuma enorme y rosado 
Dentro de este hule espuma se encuentra una muy linda cajita de anillo de compromiso para mi futura esposa (claro, si pienso casarme)  
Una caja muy mona que trae una memoria RAM en un encapsulado muy particular, un tipo DIP muy mono. Parece un display de siete segmentos.
En la otra caja es lo mismo, un hule espuma enorme, una caja para el anillo de compromiso para la otra  y una hermosa memoria RAM no volátil, no son las mismas, una es una DS1225AB y la otra es una DS1230Y, ambas muy bien acolchadas en un lindo pedacito de esponja rosada también 

Por otro lado tenemos una bolsita antiestática muy larga con un riel plástico muy largo con un cosito negro muuuuuuy pequeñito, ya me lo imaginaba, iba a ser un cosito de nada, al menos pedí en un encapsulado que milagrosamente puedo soldar con mi cautín, éste cosito de 4x4mm es un MAX9710 un amplificadorcito BTL de 3W ya sea BTL o estéreo.

Y por otro lado tenemos otra bolsita más familiar que trae un pedacito de plástico negro con un trocitito de cinta. Se trata de un MAX9820 y es un DirectDrive Headphone amplifier with external Gain. Si el otro se me hizo pequeño, éste es de unos 3mm por 3mm con 20 diminutitos pines. Al igual que el otro, no se como le hice pero pude soldar uno así de pequeño!

Cualquiera diría que si no me equivoqué en los encapsulados pero no. Estoy consciente de que esos encapsulados son microscópicos, pero afortunadamente puedo soldarlos, pues tienen un pequeño bordecito del pin que se asoma y desde ahí "me agarro" para soldar. Claro que no se solda con la punta convencional, sino que uso una punta lijada al extremo o un alambre de cobre algo grueso para soldar.

Ahora lo complicado es hacer el PCB... no tanto soldarlos....

Salu2!

Adjunto foto:


----------



## blanko001 (May 27, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> ¿Qué pusiste en el campo Customer Part Number?


Es el número que tú le darías en tu empresa a esa parte, imagina que produces diversos aparatos electrónicos, y por ejemplo un equipo de sonido tiene en partícular una resistencia de 0.33Ω y tanto para las máquinas o para guía de los ensambladores decidiste llamar esa pieza por ejemplo 033XYZ (no se me ocurreo mas ). También si eres vendedor entonces tienes que una resistencia de unos valores predeterminados tienen un código para su base de datos o contabilidad... Ese espacio yo lo dejé en blanco.



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Y qué es esto???
> 
> KSE Representatives, KSE Distributors & Contract Manufacturers (Only)
> End Customer:
> ...



Correcto, NO lo llenamos nosotros.



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Y bueno, no recuerdo en qué parte de la página leí que podemos pedir 100 piezas de 10 componentes distintos. Quiere decir que se pueden pedir hasta 1000 piezas.... acá las conseguimos que a 2, 5 pesitos las de 1/2W o 5W, pero ellos en sí cuanto cobrarían por resistencia....



No comprendo muy bien esta pregunta, como que ¿cuánto cobrarían por resistencia?, no cobran... son muestras gratis  Quizás si me planteas la pregunta de otra manera.

Por otro lado "felices samples" jajajaja  que los disfrute!

Saludos!


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 27, 2014)

> Es el número que tú le darías en tu empresa a esa parte, imagina que produces diversos aparatos electrónicos, y por ejemplo un equipo de sonido tiene en partícular una resistencia de 0.33Ω y tanto para las máquinas o para guía de los ensambladores decidiste llamar esa pieza por ejemplo 033XYZ (no se me ocurreo mas ). También si eres vendedor entonces tienes que una resistencia de unos valores predeterminados tienen un código para su base de datos o contabilidad... Ese espacio yo lo dejé en blanco.



OHHHH!! Ya entendí. Ok 



> Correcto, NO lo llenamos nosotros.



Si.... supuse que sería así. Sino, qué le pondríamos nosotros? Que bueno que pregunte, hubiera hecho una .... mejor no digo ....  por respeto al foro ... 

No comprendo muy bien esta pregunta, como que ¿cuánto cobrarían por resistencia?, no cobran... son muestras gratis Quizás si me planteas la pregunta de otra manera.

No, bueno. Yo me refería a si las compráramos en vez de pedirlas como samples. Supongo que las dan muy, pero muuuy baratas y por algo se pueden pedir tantas. A comparación de pedir un integrado con otro fabricante.
A lo que voy, por lo visto para ellos enviar como samples 1000 piezas es como si nosotros enviaramos una sola resistencia....



> Por otro lado "felices samples" jajajaja que los disfrute!



Se me adelantó mi regalo de cumpleaños 

Salu2!

--------------------------------------------

Vengo otra vez a molestarlos 

Según yo, rellené el formulario pero al darle en Submit me aparece esto:



			
				KOA Speer dijo:
			
		

> Sorry!
> 
> Shipping Method can not be "FCM".
> 
> ...



Le doy a FedEx y me pide un número de cuenta de FedEx y le doy luego a Submit y me aparece:



			
				KOA Speer dijo:
			
		

> Sorry!
> 
> Account Number can not be blank.
> 
> ...



Pero, ¿¿De donde saco ese número de cuenta?? Me pasa lo mismo si elijo UPS.... Donde lo saco o cómo obtengo uno?

Salu2!


----------



## blanko001 (May 27, 2014)

No no dejalo FCM, es envío internacional USPS. Es gratuito en FCM


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 27, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> No no dejalo FCM, es envío internacional USPS. Es gratuito en FCM



Bueno, me entra otra duda menos importante. En State/Province le doy para elegir el estado donde vivo pero me aparecen únicamente los de USA no se.... 
En FCM no me permite continuar.... me quedaré con las ganas de pedir y decirles si pude pedir tantas muestras


----------



## blanko001 (May 27, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Bueno, me entra otra duda menos importante. En State/Province le doy para elegir el estado donde vivo pero me aparecen únicamente los de USA no se....
> En FCM no me permite continuar.... me quedaré con las ganas de pedir y decirles si pude pedir tantas muestras



No te preocupes... primero selecciona tu país un par de líneas abajo donde dice: Country. Verás que automáticamente donde dice State/Province aparece (none). De resto llena todos tus datos normalmente, no te preocupes por tu provincia, para eso la incluyes en las líneas de la dirección.


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 27, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> No te preocupes... primero selecciona tu país un par de líneas abajo donde dice: Country. Verás que automáticamente donde dice State/Province aparece (none). De resto llena todos tus datos normalmente, no te preocupes por tu provincia, para eso la incluyes en las líneas de la dirección.



Sí, lo dejo en "None", pero, cada línea de dirección permite sólo 25 caracteres y la dirección completa emplea más caracteres. Veré que se puede abreviar... pero aún así, no puedo continuar pues no permite eso de FCM, sólo FedEx o UPS, pero no tengo el famoso número de cuenta....


----------



## blanko001 (May 27, 2014)

mmmm... Que te digo... Quita, lo de universo, via lactea, sistema solar, Planeta Tierra, continente americano... jajajaja bromeo. Me parece extraño porque hay tres líneas en dirección, la primera es obligatoria y aparece con asterisco, pero tienes dos mas debajo. Te dejo un ejemplo adjunto.


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 28, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> mmmm... Que te digo... Quita, lo de universo, via lactea, sistema solar, Planeta Tierra, continente americano... jajajaja bromeo. Me parece extraño porque hay tres líneas en dirección, la primera es obligatoria y aparece con asterisco, pero tienes dos mas debajo. Te dejo un ejemplo adjunto.



Sí. Así le hago!!

Ejemplo:
(Cualquier similitud con algún nombre de usuario es pura coincidencia) 

Línea 1: Calle Dosmetros #2
Línea 2: Departamento 2
Línea 3: Colonia Ratmayor
City: Fogolandia
Country: Mexico
State/Province: None

Por ejemplo, mi dirección en Texas es:
Ejemplo, nuevamente...

Línea 1: Calle Dosmetros #2 Departamento 2
Línea 2: Colonia Ratmayor

Pero los de KOA se ponen de necios y no me dejan. Intentaré nuevamente!


----------



## blanko001 (May 28, 2014)

Tan raro... será que utilizas algún caracter especial... igual a mi me aceptaron  - (guión) y # (numeral). Por si acaso yo ingresé todo en mayuscula.


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 28, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Tan raro... será que utilizas algún caracter especial... igual a mi me aceptaron  - (guión) y # (numeral). Por si acaso yo ingresé todo en mayuscula.



Será? 
Intentaré nuevamente 
Aceptarán puntos? Yo intenté con #9, Número 9, Numero 9 y No. 9. En Maxim tenía ese problema, lo de #9 y puse Numero 9 porque ni el acento me permitía.

---------------------------------

 no quiere.... lo único que falta es eso de FCM..... será que no envían a México?


----------



## Ratmayor (May 28, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Línea 1: Calle Dosmetros #2
> Línea 2: Departamento 2
> Línea 3: Colonia Ratmayor
> City: Fogolandia
> Country: _House BOFH_


 Tenemos una brecha de seguridad, alguien encontró las oficinas de FDE 

Hace poco pedí algunas cajas a OKW para un proyecto malvado, ya llegaron a mi buzón en USA, ahora debo esperar a que lleguen a Chávezlandia...


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 28, 2014)

> Tenemos una brecha de seguridad, alguien encontró las oficinas de FDE



Oops! No sabía que esa era la dirección 

Podré hacer eso?
Mi papá vive en USA, tal vez podría pedirle la dirección donde vive y daría esa dirección para que se los envíen a ellos. Luego que me los mande a mi casita en Domolandia por FedEx ya si le cobran algo que el pague  y le pido prestado si me piden algo cuando los de FedEx estén aquí 

Será buena idea? Pero bueno, eso no me garantiza que se los envíen, luego, ni se de qué hora a qué hora esté en su casa...

Me quedaré con las ganas y moriré con las ganas de haber pedido a KOA Speer...


----------



## Ratmayor (May 28, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Oops! No sabía que esa era la dirección
> 
> Podré hacer eso?
> Mi papá vive en USA, tal vez podría pedirle la dirección donde vive y daría esa dirección para que se los envíen a ellos. Luego que me los mande a mi casita en Domolandia por FedEx ya si le cobran algo que el pague  y le pido prestado si me piden algo cuando los de FedEx estén aquí
> ...


Regularmente a USA jamás le niegan nada  los samples que pido, los pido con mi dirección en USA...  Claro que después me toca "Inventar" una factura porque al ser costo 0, los detienen en la aduana


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 28, 2014)

Yo creo que le diré que los reciba en Gringolandia y luego me los reenvíe a Domolandia y que le invente la factura "re barata" :contrato: para que no pague tanto acá 

Por otro lado. Los de UPS FINALMENTE me dan respuesta! 



			
				UPS dijo:
			
		

> San Jose, CA, United States
> 05/28/2014
> 3:38 P.M.
> Arrival Scan



Y estiman que lleguen mis paquetes este viernes


----------



## blanko001 (May 28, 2014)

Domonation, debería tener tus datos, como si los estuviese llenando y yo los paso aquí en Colombia a ver si dejan hacer el pedido desde aquí. lógicamente con todos tus datos en México.
Envias los códigos de las partes y la cantidad. Bueno si es que acepta la propuesta. Cualquier cosa me encuentra en foros de electrónica. jajaja.
Saludos!


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 28, 2014)

Me estás tentando 
Si se puede pedir 100 piezas de cada componente ya sabremos.

Es buena idea, pero....  cómo se que no me vas a venir a México a secuestrarme? 

Me he salvado de Daniel Meza, pero ya tener 2 para robarme/secuestrarme es mucho


----------



## blanko001 (May 28, 2014)

No tranquilo...  Desde que no nos quedemos sin samples no tendremos motivos jajajaja


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 28, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> No tranquilo...  Desde que no nos quedemos sin samples no tendremos motivos jajajaja



Ah bueno 
Intentaré lo que me habías sugerido: pedirlos desde otro navegador. Tal vez sea ese el problema. Me pasó con los de Texas y pude solucionarlo, ahora veamos con los de KOA Speer.

Mientras tanto los Sres de UPS dicen que mi pedido sigue en San Jose y están en eso de	Departure Scan, no tengo idea de que es, pero bueno...

Acabo de intentar desde el internet explorer y me sale lo mismo. Al parecer "FCM" es First Class Mail de USPS.... intento por FedEx pero no se que es eso de Account Number ni sé donde sacarlo...

Salu2!


----------



## blanko001 (May 29, 2014)

El Account Number es el número de cuenta en FedEx que te darían si estuvieses afiliado a dicha empresa para que se te facturara el precio del envío. Que locura todo esto, que no puedas pedir samples allí. Si quieres intenta con la dirección de un familiar en México, una dirección mas corta quizás. O un amigo de confianza que te reciba el paquete. Adviertes que en unos días o un par de semanas llegará posiblemente (no sabemos si lo envían por no tener stock) un paquete a tu nombre pero a esa dirección para que le avisen a todos los miembros de la familia. Ya que no te aceptan tu dirección porque es muy larga.

Por otro lado yo no te he preguntado que mensaje exactamente te sale al querer hacer el pedido, te aparece en rojo la dirección o un dato?


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 29, 2014)

Ahhhh... todo está más claro!

Bueno. Es extraño que no pueda pero bueno. Desde un principio no me quizo cargar el formulario, por algo... 

Yo vivía a una media hora de donde vivo ahora, ahí viven familiares todavía y pues tal vez podría decirle a ellos si me hacen el favor de recibirlo. 

El mensaje que me aparece es el siguiente:



			
				KOA Speer dijo:
			
		

> Sorry!
> 
> Shipping Method can not be "FCM".
> 
> ...



Regreso y todo normal....


----------



## blanko001 (May 29, 2014)

Parece ser que para México no se permite por FCM (Shipping Method can not be "FCM")
Personalmente para resistores no veo que sea rentable solicitar cuenta en FedEx o UPS.


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 29, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Parece ser que para México no se permite por FCM (Shipping Method can not be "FCM")
> Personalmente para resistores no veo que sea rentable solicitar cuenta en FedEx o UPS.



Eso de FCM segun es de USPS, así que no creo que los de USPS estén en méxico...

Tendré que enviarlos a USA y que me los manden para acá 
Pero así podrán mandarlo por FedEx, se me hace mejor.

Salu2!!

----------------------------------------------------

Estaba viendo y al parecer NXP envía samples, por dónde? No sé. Cobran? No sé. Bueno, sólo es dato


----------



## blanko001 (May 29, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Eso de FCM segun es de USPS, así que no creo que los de USPS estén en méxico...
> 
> Tendré que enviarlos a USA y que me los manden para acá
> Pero así podrán mandarlo por FedEx, se me hace mejor.
> ...



USPS tampoco está en Colombia, pero ellos deben tener empresas afiliadas en cada país. Aquí llegan a Bogotá y quedan a cargo de 4-72 que es la empresa de correos nacionales. Ellos me entregaron el paquete de KOA.

NXP tiene servicio de samples pero creo que no envían tan facilmente, primero te deben autorizar el servicio de samples y para ello debes demostrar lograr unos requisitos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 29, 2014)

Pues está raro, muy raro que no se pueda. Será que desde un principio no envían a México y disimulan sacando eso? 

Intentaré lo de:



			
				El plan malvado de un usuario malvado dijo:
			
		

> Mi papá vive en USA, tal vez podría pedirle la dirección donde vive y daría esa dirección para que se los envíen a ellos. Luego que me los mande a mi casita en Domolandia por FedEx ya si le cobran algo que el pague y le pido prestado si me piden algo cuando los de FedEx estén aquí....
> 
> .....Yo creo que le diré que los reciba en Gringolandia y luego me los reenvíe a Domolandia y que le invente la factura "re barata" para que no pague tanto acá



A ver si quiere aceptarlo allá en Gringolandia, y si acepta reenviarlo para acá y toda la cosa 
Porque como dice Ratmayor, a los gringos al parecer no les niegan nada! 
Y como nos han de ver la carota de ser del tercer mundo han de decir que para qué queremos eso, que sigamos siendo del tercer mundo para que sigamos comprando sus componentes raros o defectuosos  
En fin....

De NXP, con mis memorias RAM no volátiles es más que suficiente, estoy muy contento con mis dos RAM muy lindas y a NXP no les voy a pedir nada. Para empezar, de las cosas que me llamaron la atención vienen en encapsulados microscópicos y del tipo que tiene bolitas en vez de pines! Esos sí se me hacen imposible de soldar en una placa!...

--------------------------

En otros asuntos, mis envíos de UPS que autorizaron los Sres de Analog Devices ya están en el D.F. desde las 9 a.m. 

Salu2!!


----------



## Ratmayor (May 29, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Estaba viendo y al parecer NXP envía samples, por dónde? No sé. Cobran? No sé. Bueno, sólo es dato


En teoría envía, sólo que nunca los aprueban , lo intenté un par de veces y me aburrí... A quien sí me encantaría pedirle samples es a Ferroxcube  o a MetCase


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 29, 2014)

Bueno, al cabo que ni quería! Donde quiero pedir es a los Sres de ON Semi, tiene cosas muy lindas! muchos amplis que varios compañeros publican por fin podría armarlos! Sólo me queda conseguir los trafos....

--------------------------------

En otras cosas. Los Sres de UPS siguen en el DF y dicen que "Escan de llegada" a las 14:02... que quieren decir? No sé...


----------



## Nuyel (May 29, 2014)

Que llegó allá a esa hora  no se, de UPS pues se me pierden por que aquí no hay, me hubiera gustado ver cuando llegó el paquete la otra ves, y no hablo de samples sino de componentes comprados a un distribuidor.


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 29, 2014)

Quien sabe 
Espero no me salgan con la misma .... como FedEx o DHL.... Ya no pienso hablarles a esos de UPS y si hablo y me dicen que debo pagar lo que las ratas piden, los mando bien lejos!


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 30, 2014)

Acaban de llegarme samples de Analog Devices.
Por medio de UPS y me cobraron $600 sólo para dos comparadores cuádruples y dos sensores LM35 

Nah! Me llegaron a las 7:00 p.m. y me cobraron $0.... Se me olvidó la propina 
Ya será para la proxima...

Salu2!!


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 3, 2014)

Pues a mi si me cobraron esos de analog y ups, aquella ves me costo 255 pesos el chistesito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> En teoría envía, sólo que nunca los aprueban , lo intenté un par de veces y me aburrí... A quien sí me encantaría pedirle samples es a Ferroxcube  o a MetCase


Lo mismo me pasó con Cirrus Logic . Quise "samplear" un par de DACs de audio de bajo costo para hacer unos experimentos, y cuando llegó el mail no lo autorizaron y me dieron a contactar *al representante en mi país*.. que no existe


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 3, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo mismo me pasó con Cirrus Logic . Quise "samplear" un par de DACs de audio de bajo costo para hacer unos experimentos, y cuando llegó el mail no lo autorizaron y me dieron a contactar *al representante en mi país*.. que no existe


Ya hasta me imagino la cara del representante de ventas escribiéndote esa respuesta:



A la hora de jugar con DACs preferí usar los de Analog Devices, el problema con esos es que la documentación es muy pobre y terminas prácticamente adivinando que es lo que puede hacer...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 3, 2014)

Ajna dijo:


> Pues a mi si me cobraron esos de analog y ups, aquella ves me costo 255 pesos el chistesito



Y yo cuando estaba esperando a que llegaran los de UPS ya estaba preparando la escopeta por si me cobraban algo 
Al final no me cobraron nada de nada y los PCBs de las muestras de Analog devices están listas para ser imprimidas


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 4, 2014)

jaja los de Analog tampoco me cobraron hace como 3 semanas que hice un pedido y considerando que trajeron una caja enooorme sólo para dos acelerómetros y un par de transistores emparejados.

Domo, como consejo... allí por la calle Aldaco casi esquina con Mesones hay una tiendita de cosas chinas, hay varias chácharas interesantes, entre ellas varias placas convertidoras como éstas:






y muy baratas, a comparación de los adaptadores normales que son como bases ZIF. Son muy útiles para los integrados que pedidos como samples.
Saludos


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 4, 2014)

Que raro, porqué le cobrarían al compañero Ajna y a nosotros no? Cuando llegó a mi casa el repartidor de UPS yo esperaba que me dijera que tenía que pagar, pero nada....

Muy lindos los adaptadores, precisamente usaré uno para un AD8564 que viene en encapsulado SOIC de 16 pines.
Los que más me dan vueltas por la cabeza son los encapsulados QFN y TDFN, pero ya les hice un mini PCB para adaptarlos de sus correspondientes encapsulados a DIP10 y algo así como una plaquita con 5 pines por lado para el encapsulado QFN.


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 4, 2014)

Bonito,  mientras tanto yo ando viendo de donde sacaré herramientas para trabajar con el VQFN y algunos que vienen encapsulado así, creo que ahí sí o sí necesito hacer el PCB por ultravioleta y con metalizado de vías.


----------



## tiago (Jun 4, 2014)

*//offtopic on //*
Encapsulados QFN y similares, yo los sueldo induciendo calor al chip, me explico:
se estañan los pad del PCB y los del chip usando pasta de soldadura o flux para que el estaño no forme grumos y se comuniquen las pistas, se coloca el chip bien posicionado sobre la placa agregando una pinceladita de flux y se calienta  todo el conjunto hasta unos 183 ºC, yo uso una máquina especial para ello, pero podeis hacerlo con el método de la lámpara dicroica.  Si se usa pistola de aire, el chip se desplazará con seguridad.
*//offtopic off //*

Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 4, 2014)

Una vez pude desoldar un componente de esos QFN de un celular me parece, y se desoldó muy lindo. Pude desoldarlo porque el encapsulado era muy pequeño, pues al poner la punta en cada lado se podía retirar.

Estos son los encapsulados que debo soldar:











El primero es de 3x3mm y el segundo es de 5x5mm, puedo soldarlos con un cautín. Obviamente no con la punta que se usa para soldar otros componentes...


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 5, 2014)

Hay samples que me interesan pero no envían a México, ¿ustedes como se los reenvían? estaba viendo entre las opciones que hay y la de Redpost fue la más interesante en lo económico, está baratisimo con el envio económico por 15USD, eso es prácticamente lo que cobran aquí por un envio nacional  pero ¿como le declaran el valor a 0USD al ser muestras? ¿será que así solamente como vienen me lo acepten? creo que lo voy a probar.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 5, 2014)

Yo intenté con los señores de KOA Speer, como no me los envian a México, pues los mandarán a Gringolandia, ya que lleguen allá me los reenviarán a Domolandia, pero yo no me encargo del envío 

Si quieres samples y no te los mandan a ti, podrías poner la dirección de algún familiar o amigo que esté del otro lado para que cuando le lleguen que te los reenvíe a tu casa. Aunque no se que suceda cuando estén en la aduana, tengo ciertas dudas acerca de que me los reenvíen.


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 5, 2014)

pues sale barato con esos de redpack y redpost, lo malo es que redpack por acá solo pasa una ves a la semana pero no está mal, la cosa es que si me sale más barato comprar las resistencias (y probablemente es a un precio razonable) ¿para que me peleo? los pido directo a Newark y que lo manden con gastos incluidos por UPS.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 6, 2014)

Me acaban de llegar samples de TE Connectitity por DHL 
Para un lindísimo probador de transistores que usará una memoria de los señores de Maxim.

Adjunto fotitos


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 6, 2014)

:feel like a boss: ¿para que andas pidiendo tantas cosas? exijo que me expliques, no se si recuerdas la palabra "moderación" de la que tratamos anteriormente en el tema


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 6, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> :feel like a boss: ¿para que andas pidiendo tantas cosas? exijo que me expliques, no se si recuerdas la palabra "moderación" de la que tratamos anteriormente en el tema



Sí, tal vez me esté exagerando, PERO:

1. No le a la misma empresa (obviamente) y es la primera y última vez.
2. Estas cosas, NO las pido por pedir, todas están listas para formar parte de varios proyectos que he estado planeando desde hace más de 3 años. 
3. Estas cosas, NO puedo conseguir, ni saben que son, si las consigo están bien caras o me quieren ver la cara de pen... para sacarme y para acabarla no es muy cerca de donde vivo.
4. Gracias a estas muestras, finalmente podré realizar muchos proyectos que siempre soñaba hacerlos pero nunca podía porque por lo mencionado al punto 3 JAMÁS pude ni empezarlos! Ahora ya están en archivos para imprimirse o diseñar PCB.
5. No pido por pedir, regresamos al punto 2. Sí, posiblemente pedí más de una pieza, porqué? ah pues porque siempre tengo la mala suerte de que la única pieza disponible y MUY importante SIEMPRE se daña aunque sea por los motivos más estúpidos.
6. Como dije, primera y última vez que pido, pues, no quiero presumir ni nada, pero ya tengo la posibilidad de comprar cosas a USA y me las pueden enviar y las pagan por allá. Pero no lo hago aún, pues con las muestras tengo suficiente para mis proyectos más importantes y más esperados.
7. YO no tengo la culpa de que suban tantos proyectos buenos e interesantes, y que por la incompetencia de los que se dicen llamar vendedores de componentes no pueda conseguir los materiales que se necesitan para tales proyectos. Gracias a estas muestras FINALMENTE podré armar los grandes proyectos que me interesan de este foro.
8. Pido samples porque de esta forma el poco dinero que tengo me servirá para comprar el resto de cosas que son insignificantes para terminar los proyectos. Que si hubiera comprado las piezas que pedí, las hubiera botado porque ya no me alcanzaría para terminar los proyectos.
9. No hago mis proyectos de uno a la vez, hago 4 o 5 a la vez, por eso NO me alcanza lo poco que tengo, gano, me prestan o pido, pero, aunque fuera de uno por uno, seamos conscientes, este hobby es caro y por ese motivo, al igual que parte del punto 7, por que los "vendedores" de electrónica me quieren cobrar al 300% todo. 
10. Los proyectos NO son cosas que simplemente se armarán y serán botadas a los pocos días, quiero crearme mi propia instrumentación, pero por lo mismo de que TODO me lo quieren vender como si fueran de oro, nunca puedo hacerlos. 
11. Por el momento, prefiero pedir muestras, ya que con esas muestras terminaré esos proyectos, que si compro las piezas que pido como muestras, sí estarían arrumbadas porque ya no me alcanzaría para el resto de materiales. Todas esas cosas que he comprado antes siguen en los estantes desde hace años, porque por no poder conseguir los últimos componentes se detienen los proyectos. Como dije, con estas muestras, se usarán, ya que el resto de materiales los he comprado tiempo atrás. De esta forma NO se arrumbarán las muestras.



Creo que son todos los puntos. Pero como dije, Primera y Última vez, pues para qué pedir más cosas? Ejemplo: Los de TE tienen unos switch DIP del tipo SMD. Me llamaron la atención y ya estaba por pedirlos, pero me pregunté a mi mismo: ¿Para qué los quieres, tienes como 4 en tu bote de switches y esos no has podido usarlos y vas a pedir otro? Si pidiera por pedir, hubiera pedido un montón de cosas inútiles que me llamaron la atención, que esas, al final NO voy a usar definitivamente.

Otro ejemplo: A los de Analog les pedí un ampli de audífonos, sólo uno, para probarlo, y, si me convence la calidad de sonido, la potencia y otras cosas, en vez de pedir más como samples, les compraré la cantidad mínima que puedan venderme y haré lo mismo en otras muestras que pedí. 

Así que tengo motivos por los cuales pido muestras. Si no lo hiciera, jamás podría terminar algo y ese algo seguiría esperando más y más años para poder terminarlos. 

Salu2! y espero no aburrirte, ni espero que te ofendas o lo tomes a mal por cualquier motivo, igual, va para todos.


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 9, 2014)

Yo sugiero que ya no hablen de este tema, el que valla a pedir que lo haga pero que no ande subiendo fotos aquí del tipo "pedí esto y  me llego totalmente gratis a mi casa", porque con estas frases vamos a tener a montones de chavos con correos institucionales pidiendo muestras a lo puro pend...

Insisto si, lo hacen no lo publiquen o al rato vamos estar como argentina y muchos países del sur a donde no envían ni una resistencia.


----------



## trons (Jun 9, 2014)

Eso si, mejor ya maten el tema....


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 9, 2014)

Ajna dijo:


> Yo sugiero que ya no hablen de este tema, el que valla a pedir que lo haga pero que no ande subiendo fotos aquí del tipo "pedí esto y  me llego totalmente gratis a mi casa", porque con estas frases vamos a tener a montones de chavos con correos institucionales pidiendo muestras a lo puro pend...
> 
> Insisto si, lo hacen no lo publiquen o al rato vamos estar como argentina y muchos países del sur a donde no envían ni una resistencia.



Alguien está molesto por que le negaron su cuenta del politécnico cuando pidió samples 
Fuera de gracia por eso no es que diga que no pidas, pero tambien tranquilo con eso de andar diciendo "miren mi lista de samples y me enviaron todos lo que me enviaron", si estas pidiendo tantos mejor sshh, solo dí después "pedí este sample y armé esto, el chip funciona bien y ahorra el usar estos componentes....".


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 10, 2014)

Tal vez me exageré gritando a todo el foro lo que pedía, pero es porque me ponía muy contento cuando veía el correo de confirmación, esperar impaciente y luego ver la camioneta afuera de mi casa, ver el repartidor y luego ver las cosas que me enviaron, me emocionaba mucho, pues finalmente mis más anhelados proyectos se harán realidad con las cosas que me enviaron y también creer un poco más en la web, pues siempre tenía un concepto de que todos eran unas ratas estafadoras (no me hice la idea, me decían...)

Todos siempre han pensado que no sé o que solo hablo por hablar, por eso me atreví a pedir mis primeras muestras para demostrarles que no me la paso en internet viendo estupideces o perdiendo el tiempo y que eso que pedí me servirá para hacer realidad mis proyectos que tenía guardados hace mucho, de esta forma podré demostrar a todos y a mí mismo que ese tiempo que paso en internet me ha servido de algo, pues he aprendido mucho por este foro y otros lados, pero no podía demostrarlo porque esos componentes que pedí, ni en sueños conseguiría así de fácil y por eso mismo he pedido esas muestras para demostrar eso que he aprendido, para que esos que creen que no se nada vean que no es así. Ya que todos tienen ese concepto porque ven que tengo un inventario algo grande y ven que no los uso en su mayoría (más que para quemarlos  ), y es porque por la falta de esos componentes que finalmente tengo, nunca pude empezar un gran proyecto. Por eso piensan eso de mí, y haciendo todo esto verán que SI sé algo y verán de lo que soy capaz de hacer para que se abstengan de comentarios que sólo me hacen generar algún tipo de coraje hacia los que comentan cosas que en vez de motivar, sólo me desaniman y hasta me hacen creer que es cierto.

Verán que tengo la capacidad de hacerme tantas cosas quiera sin necesidad de pedirlo a alguien o comprarlo hecho, que tienen una calidad superior a lo que conseguimos hecho y funciona como yo quiero, cosa que esos habladores no tendrán porque cuando necesiten de mí, los mandaré bien lejos, porque ya que necesitan algo, ahí si, retiran todo lo que pensaban de mí, pero sólo cuando les conviene.
Un pequeño ejemplo: Cuando yo le mencionaba algo de un proyecto que tenía en mente a quien sea, siempre me "daban el avión", siempre me daban a entender que no era capaz de hacerlo o pensaban que estaba loco, pero ahora que han visto esos paquetes con las bolsitas vacías y las placas montadas y los diseños de los PCBs ya imprimidos, ahí ya cambian de parecer y ahora sí, ya no me "dan el avión". Ahora sí, me dan el respeto que merezco, y ya no hacen comentarios que desmotivan, sino todo lo contrario. 

En fin.... me quedó claro y, pues, si llegara a pedir muestras nuevamente (que ni yo creo porque tengo mucho para entretenerme), pues nada más yo estaré enterado, ya que como dijeron antes, va a venir la bola de usuarios a pedir cosas sin sentido, cosas que NO van a usar ni como llavero y finalmente nos quedaremos sin samples.

Salu2!!


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 10, 2014)

Si te entiendo, gracias a los samples del INA333, TLC2662 y TPS70102 pude hacer esto:





*en la imagen no estaba terminado
para ver esto




Aquí conseguir un Rail-to-Rail (TLC2662) no es posible, no saben lo que venden y tengo que llevar una lista enorme  para que la revisen y me digan de que no lo tienen, aparte que amplificar la señal del corazón necesita un amplificador de instrumentación (INA333) y regular el USB para que no introduzca ruido a la señal de 1mV mientras da voltaje dentro de los parámetros requeridos para el PIC18F4550 (que son 4.2V), requiere de un LDO de bajo ruido y si es doble mejor (TPS70102) para no revolver las fuentes.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 11, 2014)

Muy lindo, yo creí que era el único que montaba sus circuitos así 



> Aquí conseguir un Rail-to-Rail (TLC2662) no es posible, no saben lo que venden y tengo que llevar una lista enorme para que la revisen y me digan de que no lo tienen,



Yo de 10 componentes que necesite comprar, sólo encuentro 3 o 4, muuuuy rara vez cuando consiga más de 5 o de plano las 10, como dices, no saben lo que venden, y, por ejemplo a mí, si no tienen el que pido, me quieren dar "un sustituto", al doble de caro y muy distinto a lo que pido... 
El LM3886 me lo venden bien caro, arriba de 120 pesos, siendo que está a la mitad de precio! además de que nadie me asegura que es original.

Gracias a un sample que me enviaron, pude conectar un HDD de 160GB a mi laptop. De 80GB que me quedaban en el disco C:, ahora tengo 230GB por el disco F, G y H que son el mismo, sólo que estaba con tres particiones, más los 80GB restantes del disco C.
Ese conector lo modifiqué para que funcione como adaptador, pues el conector que tiene mi laptop está raro y no es SATA sino unos pines raros ahí, y el adaptador original sale en más de 200 pesitos, además de que no se consigue cerca ni fácil. Ese conector es para soldarse, pero lo sacrifiqué para que funcione como adaptador, afortunadamente no sufrió daños.

Ahora me falta comprar una bolsita de unos 1000 diodos 1N4148 para hacer una ROM microprogramada para una unidad de control de un procesador de 8 bits, para que tengan un uso permanente unas ROM que encontré y una NV SRAM que me enviaron. Mientras tanto, iré probando un teclado hexadecimal que desarrollé, servirá para programar todas esas memorias que poseo, menos las DRAM.

Salu2!


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hola a todos.
Para contarles que el día sábado mientras veía el juego de la selección de mi país tocaron a mi puerta... casi no me doy cuenta por todo el bullicio. En fin, era un paquete de KOA, con las referencias que faltaban  . Ahora terminaré un par de proyectos que dejé en pausa porque aquí las resistencias de precisión son muy dificiles de conseguir y no hay gran variedad de valores... entonces, si se utilizará un reemplazo para que utilizar precisión. Además compré un paquete desde china pero jamás llegó.


----------



## hector8389 (Jun 26, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Sí, tal vez me esté exagerando, PERO:
> 
> 1. No le a la misma empresa (obviamente) y es la primera y última vez.
> 2. Estas cosas, NO las pido por pedir, todas están listas para formar parte de varios proyectos que he estado planeando desde hace más de 3 años.
> ...




Y tus proyectos u prototipos realmente los terminas?. 
Ya ST no envía a México, y Microchip actualmente cobra 7 USD. 

Yo con unos PIC32 que pedí a Microchip (pagando los 7 USD), me entretuve más de medio año. Al terminar mi evaluación de los PIC32  decidí no seguir perdiendo mi tiempo, los resultados no fueron lo que esperaba. Llegue al final, les exprimí hasta la ultima gota a los PIC32. Actualmente estoy por espesar con los ARM,  y cuando busque pedir samples a ST, que gran sorpresa, ya no envían a México.


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 26, 2014)

hector8389 dijo:


> Y tus proyectos u prototipos realmente los terminas?.
> Ya ST no envía a México, y Microchip actualmente cobra 7 USD.
> 
> Yo con unos PIC32 que pedí a Microchip (pagando los 7 USD), me entretuve más de medio año. Al terminar mi evaluación de los PIC32  decidí no seguir perdiendo mi tiempo, los resultados no fueron lo que esperaba. Llegue al final, les exprimí hasta la ultima gota a los PIC32. Actualmente estoy por espesar con los ARM,  y cuando busque pedir samples a ST, que gran sorpresa, ya no envían a México.



Osea que esos PIC ni en 32bits dan resultado  iba a probar algunos pero bueno, con tus experiencias me bastan, tengo los Tiva C de Texas y esos Cortex-M4F son bastante útiles, no tienen muy altos relojes (la mayoria a 80MHz y un par a 120MHz) pero si que tienen perifericos y comunicaciones como can y Ethernet o hasta Wi-Fi en el CC3200 (que está en preview pero puedes conseguir la launchpad para empezar a echar le mano al chip a un bajo costo, la próxima semana me ordeno una de esas)


----------



## foso (Jun 26, 2014)

hector8389 dijo:


> me entretuve más de medio año. Al terminar mi evaluación de los PIC32  decidí no seguir perdiendo mi tiempo, los resultados no fueron lo que esperaba. Llegue al final, les exprimí hasta la ultima gota a los PIC32. -(



No probé esa gama de pic. Y ya que comentaste ¿podrías decir que es lo que no te convenció?
Es una arquitectura propia de microchip, debe tener sus cosas buenas, por ejemplo Freescale tiene sus Cold-Fire de 32 bits que dan buenos resultados pero ya un Cortex M0+ lo supera ampliamente, ellos también tienen la licencia de ARM y esta se lleva toda la publicidad.


----------



## hector8389 (Jun 27, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> Osea que esos PIC ni en 32bits dan resultado  iba a probar algunos pero bueno, con tus experiencias me bastan, tengo los Tiva C de Texas y esos Cortex-M4F son bastante útiles, no tienen muy altos relojes (la mayoria a 80MHz y un par a 120MHz) pero si que tienen perifericos y comunicaciones como can y Ethernet o hasta Wi-Fi en el CC3200 (que está en preview pero puedes conseguir la launchpad para empezar a echar le mano al chip a un bajo costo, la próxima semana me ordeno una de esas)



Pues depende de tu aplicación. Si solo los quieres para controlar motorcitos, leds, sensores, etc están muy bien. .  Pero si los quieres para controlar un display TFT es una PERDIDA  de tiempo y DINERO.  Al final mi proyecto solo me quedo como un  simple TETRIS. 






Ademas sus librerías no soporta utilizar el bus USB y SD simultáneamente. Otra cosa que me decepciono, es el tiempo que tarda en decodificar una imagen del la memoria SD.


Un BeagleBone Black me vendría excelente a mis necesidades 






foso dijo:


> No probé esa gama de pic. Y ya que comentaste ¿podrías decir que es lo que no te convenció?
> Es una arquitectura propia de microchip, debe tener sus cosas buenas, por ejemplo Freescale tiene sus Cold-Fire de 32 bits que dan buenos resultados pero ya un Cortex M0+ lo supera ampliamente, ellos también tienen la licencia de ARM y esta se lleva toda la publicidad.



Lo que me llamo la atención fueron las librerías para controlar el display TFT. Me decidí hacer algo parecido a un dispositivo multimedia. (decodificar mp3, vídeo, calculadora, juegos, animaciones de imagenes etc). Fue una verdadera decepción solo me queda este recuerdo.


----------



## palurdo (Jun 27, 2014)

hector8389 dijo:


> Ya ST no envía a México, y Microchip actualmente cobra 7 USD.



Que raro, yo el año pasado pedí un paquete bastante importante de samples y ST me lo envió sin problemas (Incluidos unas joyas como son 3 decodificadores MP3 modelo STA013), el mes pasado un proveedor me regaló una placa de desarrollo con el PIC32MX795F512H y he estado haciendo cositas con ella que me han gustado. Por eso he hecho un pedido a Microchip con tres de estos chips (la versión L que tiene más puertos)y algún pic18F14K50, y si bien es verdad que avisaba que cobraban una tasa por la tramitación de las muestras, la darle a confirmar me ha salido un mensaje que ponía en inglés algo así:

"La tasa de tramitación ha sido renunciada para esta orden de envio", por lo que entiendo que los samples que he pedido a Microchip los enviarán gratuitamente. Tengo la orden confirmada en el correo electrónico.

He de decir que para pedir muestras uso un correo "corporativo", no quiero decir corporativo sino_ "corporativo"_, y además el envío es a españa, así que quizá dependiendo de donde y de a quienes, cobran tasas o no.



foso dijo:


> No probé esa gama de pic. Y ya que comentaste ¿podrías decir que es lo que no te convenció?
> Es una arquitectura propia de microchip, debe tener sus cosas buenas, por ejemplo Freescale tiene sus Cold-Fire de 32 bits que dan buenos resultados pero ya un Cortex M0+ lo supera ampliamente, ellos también tienen la licencia de ARM y esta se lleva toda la publicidad.



Bueno, realmente no es una arquitectura propia de Microchip, sino que esta basada en MIPS que es una arquitectura de un procesador con origenes educativos, pero que se usa hoy en día para cualquier cosa (cualquier decodificador DVB-T/S si no tiene un ARM+DSP tiene un MIPS+DSP). En concreto no se por qué Microchip adoptó la arquitectura MIPS en lugar de ARM para los PIC32, pero deberían de poder hacer lo que cualquier otro MIPS + el hardware periferico que microchip integra en los pic32, como el RTCC por ejemplo.



hector8389 dijo:


> Pues depende de tu aplicación. Si solo los quieres para controlar motorcitos, leds, sensores, etc están muy bien. .  Pero si los quieres para controlar un display TFT es una PERDIDA  de tiempo y DINERO.
> Ademas sus librerías no soporta utilizar el bus USB y SD simultáneamente. Otra cosa que me decepciono, es el tiempo que tarda en decodificar una imagen del la memoria SD.
> 
> Lo que me llamo la atención fueron las librerías para controlar el display TFT. Me decidí hacer algo parecido a un dispositivo multimedia. (decodificar mp3, vídeo, calculadora, juegos, animaciones de imagenes etc). Fue una verdadera decepción solo me queda este recuerdo.



Supongo que el problema mas bien está en las librerias de Microchip para este micro. Adaptando librerías para MIPS optimizadas a esta familia de PICs debería mejorar notablemente o implementando en ensamblador directamente las partes sensibles de velocidad.

Es un micro que funciona a 80MHz internamente pero que externamente presenta un reloj de 8MHz, eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta en el diseño porque si hay muchos accesos externos formas un cuello de botella que hace que todo vaya lento.

Pienso que con un pic32 se pueden hacer cosas mucho más prácticas que controlar leds, motorcillos, sensores, etc.


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 27, 2014)

hector8389 dijo:


> Un BeagleBone Black me vendría excelente a mis necesidades



No compares un procesador de aplicación con un microcontrolador, es como si compararas un smartphone con Android y una calculadora, por que de hecho, el BeagleBone Black tiene un Coretx-A8 de 1GHz y 512MB de RAM, lo de cualquier smartphone de gama baja  es una lastima que TI solo mande samples de la versión a 600MHz, por que me gustaría probar uno y hacer mi propio smartphone  y otra lastima que no sean equivalentes en pines con la version de 1GHz, y si, estoy consciente de que es un BGA con muchas bolitas para soldar.


----------



## foso (Jun 27, 2014)

no lo está comparando, solo aclara que le vendría bien uno. Ahora ya si te metés en eso empieza a ser un trabajo puramente de programación. La electrónica pierde lugar.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 27, 2014)

hector8389 dijo:


> Y tus proyectos u prototipos realmente los terminas?.



Proyectos: Mientras no me falte un componente y realmente sea importante, sí los termino. 
Si merecen un gabinete, pasan a la fila de espera de gabinetes, sino, pues se quedan como circuitos auxiliares o sueltos de menor importancia. Pero, los samples están en primer lugar para terminar. Al menos los quiero ver en su linda plaquita montados, aunque no tengan una fuente propia todavía.

Prototipos: Bueno, mis prototipos son en protoboard el 90%, el otro 10% si necesitan el PCB para "evaluar". Si me convence o funciona tal como se esperaba, esos componentes se apartan para usarlo en el PCB, sino, pasan al montón. Los samples merecen seguir en su sobre/caja después de la "evaluación" si apenas comienzo el PCB.

Del 100% de samples que he recibido, un 60% está en plaqueta listo para buscarle un buen gabinete o cajita para montarlo. Como siguen sin gabinete, aún así los uso, aunque es peligroso, pues un errorcito y paff!! adios componentes! (si son samples si me dolería).

El 15% está siendo usado en sus prototipos para futuros proyectos, que por ser más complejos que otros, pues seguirán esperando hasta perfeccionar el circuito.

El 25% restante está en espera de su PCB o circuito del que formarán parte. Obviamente, no puedo con todos, pero de que salen, salen.



> y cuando busque pedir samples a ST, que gran sorpresa, ya no envían a México.



Una vez intenté pedir unos módulos Bluetooth y me salieron con lo mismo. Y con los de microchip, no he intentado ni pienso pedirles. Sigamos con lógica cableada y en cierta parte programable


----------



## ETTORE (Jun 27, 2014)

yo también estoy con la lucha de tener mis samples, esta vez, sensores de temperatura, claro los mas pequeños los MCP9700 de Microchip, pero claro me rebotó porque no tengo correo corporativo, y otra también de Texas Instruments, igual, alguna manera de poder adquirir samples de Texas Instruments, ya le mandé correo electrónico a la dependencia de México, pero estoy a la espera de que me lo contesten.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 27, 2014)

Por lo visto, los que no envían samples a México son:

National Semiconductor
Fairchild
NXP
Intersil
International Rectifier
Bourns

Y los que sí envían pero pagas el envío son:

ON
Mill Max (no estoy muy seguro)
Purdy Electronics
NEC
Microchip
KOA Speer
KEC

Los de Texas te mandan aunque tengas correo de hotmail o yahoo.

Salu2!


----------



## ETTORE (Jun 27, 2014)

Pues me rebotaron ah por el correo de Gmail


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 27, 2014)

Si no mal recuerdo, un usuario pidió a Texas Instruments con correo de Gmail. 

Cuando rechazan tu pedido, qué te dicen?, te dicen el porqué?

Debe haber algún motivo por el cual rechacen tu pedido.


----------



## ETTORE (Jun 27, 2014)

Me piden un correo de universidad o de empresa corporativa, microchip igual


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 27, 2014)

Se me hace raro por parte de Texas. De microchip sí me la creo.

De Texas, te pidieron justificación para pedir los samples? Si es así, qué pusiste?

Salu2!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 27, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Si no mal recuerdo, un usuario pidió a Texas Instruments con correo de Gmail.
> 
> Cuando rechazan tu pedido, qué te dicen?, te dicen el porqué?
> 
> Debe haber algún motivo por el cual rechacen tu pedido.



Texas ya no envía samples tan así como así como antes, ahora es indispensable un correo corporativo también...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 27, 2014)

Cuando pedí aceptaron mi correo de yahoo sin problemas...

A mí se me hace que rechazan los pedidos por falta de una buena justificación del porqué pedimos los samples y pues como no parece muy convincente han de pensar que no van para un estudiante o para una empresa y simplemente salen con que el correo debe ser corporativo. Bueno, supongo


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 27, 2014)

no creo, la primera ocasión que pedí hace como 2 años lo hice con correo de hotmail, ya hace poco hice un segundo pedido con el mismo correo y me lo rechazaron. Luego intenté con el de la escuela y si me lo aceptaron. 
En ambos casos puse la misma justificación así que no creo que sea por esto; yo creo que es una medida para que no pidan por pedir cualquier mortal, ya al menos con un correo serio tienen en mente que el usuario sabe usarlos y que será un cliente potencial


----------



## ETTORE (Jun 27, 2014)

Puse de justificación que era de test engineer y después puse de escuela, pero como quiera me lo rebotan, mandé un correo a texas instruments de México, a ver que me dicen


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 27, 2014)

ETTORE dijo:


> Puse de justificación que era de test engineer y después puse de escuela, pero como quiera me lo rebotan, mandé un correo a texas instruments de México, a ver que me dicen



Tiene que ser correo institucional, adjunto el correo de rechazo que me enviaron en aquella ocasión



> This is notification that one or more of your requested parts was rejected.
> Please see below for the specific parts status and the TI reviewer comments.
> 
> 
> REVIEWER COMMENTS :Your myTI Profile appears to be associated with a personal email account. Please edit your myTI profile to reflect your corporate or university email address and then Submit a New order. We can then validate your company/university. Email questions to: ti_store@ti.com


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 27, 2014)

Me enviaron el mismo correo, y después compré por accidente nuyel.com cuando jugaba con la tarjeta XD (siempre me la rechazaban pero esa ocasión pasó), es una lastima que Microsoft ya no me deje regalar correos


----------



## palurdo (Jun 28, 2014)

ETTORE dijo:


> yo también estoy con la lucha de tener mis samples, esta vez, sensores de temperatura, claro los mas pequeños los MCP9700 de Microchip, pero claro me rebotó porque no tengo correo corporativo, y otra también de Texas Instruments, igual, alguna manera de poder adquirir samples de Texas Instruments, ya le mandé correo electrónico a la dependencia de México, pero estoy a la espera de que me lo contesten.



Pues si no tienes un correo _"corporativo_" es porque no quieres, con lo _fácil_ que es tener uno. Yo tengo uno "corporativo" (que en realidad es una cuenta de hotmail) y hasta ahora no me han denegado ningún pedido de samples por la razón del correo (si que he tenido algun que otro problema por otras razones, pero por lo general me llegan, incluidos unos supercondensadores que pedí a AVX). El último pedido de samples, que lo hice ayer, a Microchip, y me lo han aceptado sin problemas y además gratuitamente. De TI hace unos meses tambien sin problemas.

EDIT: Me acabo de dar cuenta (Gracias Nuyel) que Microsoft cancela el servicio de dominios gratuitos de manera que el tutorial para los correos corportativos se queda cojo. Ya buscaré alguna alternativa... De momento y hasta el 31 de julio quien quiera una cuenta en alguno de los dominios "corporativos" que tengo asociados, que me lo diga y le creo la cuenta.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 28, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> no creo, la primera ocasión que pedí hace como 2 años lo hice con correo de hotmail, ya hace poco hice un segundo pedido con el mismo correo y me lo rechazaron. Luego intenté con el de la escuela y si me lo aceptaron.
> En ambos casos puse la misma justificación así que no creo que sea por esto; yo creo que es una medida para que no pidan por pedir cualquier mortal, ya al menos con un correo serio tienen en mente que el usuario sabe usarlos y que será un cliente potencial



Entonces sí, ya se necesitará correo corporativo para pedir.





ETTORE dijo:


> Puse de justificación que era de test engineer y después puse de escuela, pero como quiera me lo rebotan, mandé un correo a texas instruments de México, a ver que me dicen



Cuando pedí samples a Texas, pedí puros amplis de audio y puse que eran para unos sistemas de audio domésticos y portátiles y lo aceptaron. 

Y la verdad sí, solo porque no tengo $$ sino sí les compraba unos cuantos para hacer dichos sistemas, aunque no se vendan, pero que estén en la colección


----------



## ETTORE (Jun 28, 2014)

Echenme la mano, se los agradeceria de antemano


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 28, 2014)

ETTORE dijo:


> Echenme la mano, se los agradeceria de antemano



Es necesario el correo corporativo. Ví tutoriales para crearte uno, pero nunca los probé porque el compañero nuyel se tomó la molestia en hacerme uno 

Busca en San Google, si le rezas, te va a hacer el milagro 

O en qué otra forma se te puede ayudar?

Si encuentro cómo hacerte un correo corporativo te aviso 

Salu2!


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 28, 2014)

lleva meses que Microsoft canceló el programa  devieron enviarte una notificación al correo con el que lo administras, ahora viene en paquete con Office 365 para empresas si quieres que se te permita, osea que pagas mensualmente y te incluyen Microsoft Office, pero como yo uso LibreOffice me sale más barato pagarle a Google los 5USD mensuales (noten que esas son tarifas por cada uno de los usuarios de la empresa)

Lamentablemente los tutoriales se basaban en Google, Yahoo y Microsoft pero ninguno permite ahora registros con dominios propios así que ya no pasan, seria buscar otro, no se si te pueda dar un coreo mx.nuyel.com por que ahora que no los podré administrar terminando julio será un problema si luego comienzas a darme problemas, como el de domoco, igual puedo cambiar los registros MX y redireccionarlo al de nuyel.com pero los buzones colapsarían en uno solo por lo que no podría permitir el acceso a la cuenta administrativa, la otra sería que mi compañera pueda hacer funcionar el servidor de correos en la PC donde se hospeda el sitio web, será bastante lento pero al menos trabajaría y podria mudar las direcciones, yo solo logré hacer que recibiera correos pero nunca pude enviar uno.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jun 29, 2014)

Me creerás que no he recibido nada, y si lo recibí ni lo leí 

Me llegó uno que dice "los términos de microsoft están cambiando..." será ese


----------



## ETTORE (Jun 29, 2014)

Voy hablar directamente por teléfono, hablando se entiende la gente


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 29, 2014)

Agrego otras al listado... (Sin abusar por favor...)

http://www.delevan.com
http://www.dearbornelectronics.com/
http://www.filmcapacitors.com/
http://www.delevan.com/web/
http://www.micropac.com/
http://www.semicoa.com/
http://www.pdixtal.com/
http://www.semi-tech-inc.com/
http://www.semtech.com/
http://www.sensitron.com/
http://www.mdesemiconductor.com/


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 29, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Me creerás que no he recibido nada, y si lo recibí ni lo leí
> 
> Me llegó uno que dice "los términos de microsoft están cambiando..." será ese



No me refería a ti  sino a quien administra los dominios es que le envían el correo, los usuarios ni se enteran por que para ellos no hay cambios, la única diferencia es que no podré crear cuentas con dominio propio ni borrarlas desde el panel, la única forma de eliminarlas sería que los mismo usuarios lo hicieran en sus respectivas cuentas.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 30, 2014)

Después de casi 2 meses y un envío carísimo de casi 120 obamas, al fin me llegó la cajita de OKW para mi analizador de audio...





​


----------



## osk_rin (Jun 30, 2014)

es una cajita para transportar chihuahuas???


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 30, 2014)

osk_rin dijo:


> es una cajita para transportar chihuahuas???


No, no cabes allí... U.U'

Es una caja para proyectos, mide 23cm x 17,3cm x 13,6cm


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 30, 2014)

jaja y a esa manija de apoyo se le ve una plaquita de aluminio ¿lo es? o es plástico... me gusta más para una TV mundialera "homemade"


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 30, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> jaja y a esa manija de apoyo se le ve una plaquita de aluminio ¿lo es? o es plástico... me gusta más para una TV mundialera "homemade"


La manija es plástica, pero se ve bastante fuerte, típico de las cosas Made In Germany 

EDIT: Acabo de notar que tiene un recubrimiento de aluminio


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 30, 2014)

en la primer foto se le ven los refuerzos de plástico de grosor decente en la manija. ¿Y eso fue sample?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 30, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> en la primer foto se le ven los refuerzos de plástico de grosor decente en la manija. ¿Y eso fue sample?


Sip  pero como nadie envía nada a Chavezlandia, debo enviarlo a mi buzón en USA y de ahí debo pagar envío hasta acá...


----------



## trons (Jul 2, 2014)

correo corporativo, justificación válida y convincente, incluso si ya has pedido muestras y hasta hecho compras de sus chips necesitas enviar carta de tu empresa firmada, sellada y con logotipo de la misma....y aun asi a veces te rechazan el pedido...todo es por pedir y pedir y pedir muestras nomás porque si....





Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Cuando pedí aceptaron mi correo de yahoo sin problemas...
> 
> A mí se me hace que rechazan los pedidos por falta de una buena justificación del porqué pedimos los samples y pues como no parece muy convincente han de pensar que no van para un estudiante o para una empresa y simplemente salen con que el correo debe ser corporativo. Bueno, supongo


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 6, 2014)

Otros más...

http://www.avagotech.com
http://www.ams.com/
http://www.us.liteon.com/opto.prdct.form.html
http://www.sunled.com/
http://www.ledtronics.com/
http://www.marktechopto.com/
http://www.vcclite.com/
http://www.kingbrightusa.com/


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 7, 2014)

trons dijo:


> correo corporativo, justificación válida y convincente, incluso si ya has pedido muestras y hasta hecho compras de sus chips necesitas enviar carta de tu empresa firmada, sellada y con logotipo de la misma....y aun asi a veces te rechazan el pedido...todo es por pedir y pedir y pedir muestras nomás porque si....





EHHHHH tranquilo! 

Quién dijo que pido por pedir, EH? Primero lee y luego comenta  

Con lo que he pedido es suficiente, así que no tengo que pedir por pedir, además, esas cosas, obviamente no van a emplearse todas el mismo día, pues no tengo $$ como para terminar todos los proyectos donde se usará cada uno, pero doy prioridad a esos proyectos para no dejarlos arrumbados.

Si fuera solo pedir por pedir, hubiera pedido a muuuchas empresas, cosas que posiblemente ni usaré y que ni sé para qué sirvan, enviarlos a EU si no envían a México y de ahí que me los reenvíen para acá, pero no lo hago porque no tengo necesidad de hacerlo. Así que no hables por hablar  

Posiblemente parezca que me exageré al pedir a varias empresas, PERO, sólo les pedí una vez y PUNTO y hasta la fecha no he pedido a nadie más y no pienso pedir a nadie más, las cosas que realmente me interesaban o que estaban en "primera plana" no entran en los samples, pero a la vez no eran importantes, pues los consigo, caros, pero los consigo. Y lo que pedí, ni lo consigo y, aunque no los consideraba tanto, pues ahora que los tengo, puedo realizar proyectos que en algún día pensaba hacer.


----------



## palurdo (Jul 8, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> EHHHHH tranquilo!
> 
> Quién dijo que pido por pedir, EH? Primero lee y luego comenta
> 
> ...



No hace falta que te justifiques. Tu y solo tu sabes por qué has pedido lo que has pedido y la utilidad que le vas a dar. Igual alguien pide 10 diodos y no los usa nunca (porque igual no sabe ni para que sirven) y otros pedimos microcontroladores y chips especializados y tarde o temprano los acabamos usando. Creo que todos sabemos que es una tontería pedir componentes que no son "interesantes" y que los que son interesantes los vamos a acabar usando tarde o temprano (por algo nos interesan, no?) 

Sobre el tema del abuso, depende de lo que se considere abuso, porque al igual que por ejemplo un millón de us dólares para ti es una cantidad de dinero que quizá nunca la veamos, para gente de wall street ese millón es el pan de cada día como si se tomaran un café, un minuto lo multiplican por 10 y al siguiente le restan 20 y así...

Si las empresas de semiconductores últimamente les cuesta más dar muestras, es simplemente porque la economía mundial ha llevado a pérdidas a muchas empresas y han tenido que recortar partidas presupuestarias por todos los sitios, y uno de esos recortes es en el transporte en envíos internacionales (puesto que no pierden dinero en las muestras, lo que ocurre es algo distinto y es que por cada muestra que entregan, es una venta inmediata menos pero muchas posibles ventas futuras). En cualquier caso las grandes tienen tarifa plana de envíos hagan 500 envíos o 50000 al año, por lo que les da igual enviar mas o menos cantidad de muestras, lease ST, TI, Microchip, etc...

Entonces ¿por qué incluso las grandes están restringiendo el envío de muestras?, en primer lugar no puedo hablar por experiencia ya que aunque he pedido muestras a varias empresas, en algunas sólo una vez y en otras como Microchip, ya van 4 o 5 veces a lo largo de varios años (y todo lo que he pedido a microchip, que suelen ser cosas baratas, lo he ido utilizando por eso pido de nuevo), el 90% de las veces me lo han entregado sin problemas y el 10% restante me han preguntado desde proveedor. Simplemente contesto que soy ingeniero de diseño perteneciente a un departamento de ingeniería (una verdad a medias) y no han puesto problemas en el envío.

Podemos estar agradecidos porque las empresas nos "regalen" muestras de sus productos, pero no deberíamos estarlo. En realidad no nos estan haciendo un favor, se lo estamos haciendo nosotros a ellos. ¿De verdad pensais que una empresa de diseño que facture cientos de miles de dolares/euros anuales, o millones, necesita pedir unos componentes gratis que si los fuera a comprar como mucho supondrían 100 dolares?, esta cantidad suele ser el 0,1% del coste total de un proyecto promedio para una tirada de 10.000 unidades finales (digo promedio porque no es lo mismo vender 10.000 silbatos electrónicos que 10.000 codificadores H.264 para streaming). Y cuando una empresa regala componentes a los diseñadores, lo hace pensando en empresas con proyectos de tiradas de 10000 unidades aunque te digan que especifiques la cantidad anual de unidades producidas y sean por debajo de 1000.

¿Por qué los regala? porque si no lo hace ella lo hará una empresa competidora, y será la empresa competidora la que se lleve el proyecto del diseñador. Cuando te regalan componentes no te estan haciendo un favor sino que están afectando tu criterio de diseño. Sería un poco como hacen las farmaceuticas regalando "cositas" a los médicos para que receten sus medicamentos, más caros, que los de la competencia o genéricos, más baratos.

Alguien dijo que cuando te están ofreciendo un producto gratis que de otro modo te costaría dinero, en realidad no te están ofreciendo un producto gratis, sino que realmente para ellos el producto de ventas no es lo que te regalan, sino que en realidad eres tu mismo.

Si regalan componentes es porque les compensa. Si no los regalasen los destruirian como siempre ocurre cuando hay excedentes de producción. Muchas veces se fabrica una cantidad determinada (de cualquier cosa, no solo electrónica) en base a unas previsiones que después pueden no cumplirse. Esos productos si después no pueden venderse (porque por ejemplo son perecederos, quedan obsoletos por otros mejores, o no son representativos de la calidad de la empresa) acaban destruidos. Por ejemplo, en el caso que conozco, una empresa de fabricación de azulejos de porcelana donde trabaja un familiar guarda una clasificación de la producción en base a la calidad estética de su producto. Por ello tiene las series A+ (calidad muy buena), A-,B+,B-,C. El grado D, se califica como deshecho y se destruye. Las piezas del grado D contienen varios defectos estéticos sin embargo son enteramente funcionales, pero no se venden ni se regalan porque la baja calidad estética quitaría prestigio a la marca (eso sí, mientras tanto en africa y ciertas regiones de hispanoamérica las chozas tienen suelos de barro y tierra en lugar de tenerlos alicatados). Aquí en españa cuando el precio de la patata, tomate, es más barato que el coste de cosecharlos, directamente se trituran las plantas de nuevo para que sirvan de abono para el cultivo del año que viene. Los grandes lecheros vierten a las alcantarillas miles de litros de leche perfectamente en buen estado por exceso de producción o mala previsión de las ventas, o por vetos gubernamentales (para evitar casos de dumping etc).

Yo mismo he comprado placas solares casi regaladas de precio, porque presentaban ligeros defectos estéticos. Esas placas se habrían destruido si a la empresa no le hubiera compensado el coste de la cadena de distribución.

Las empresas de componentes no tienen un altruismo para que la gente aprenda electrónica (aunque les interese que los futuros ingenieros las conozcan a ellas antes que a la competencia porque al final en tus diseños tiras de lo que conoces). El enfoque de las empresas es que cuanto más populares sean entre los diseñadores, más beneficios obtendrán de las ventas. Y como hay tanta competencia, por ejemplo la guerra de popularidad Microchip vs Atmel, o la guerra de los viejos vs nuevos, es decir MCS51 vs ARM, si crees que ya tienes suficiente popularidad como para dejar de regalar componentes, llega otra empresa y se te come el mercado.

Las únicas preocupaciones de las empresas que regalan componentes son que esos componentes acaben en el mercado negro produciendo un lucro que no va a parar a la empresa, y que cuando envían muestras de componentes en desarrollo/testing, no les hagan ingeniería inversa. Por eso lo que intentan es tener la suficiente información de quien va a recibir las muestras y poder identificarlo a posteriori no sea que les cause un perjuicio directo, pero a una empresa que fabrica un millón de microcontroladores cada mes, le da igual regalar 100 procesadores (de buena calidad) o tirarlos a la basura, porque posiblemente esté tirando ya unos cuantos miles a la basura porque presenten ligeros defectos estéticos (no de calidad funcional).

Por cierto, parece como si forosdeelectronica fuera el único foro donde la gente se coordine para pedir muestras de componentes. Me temo que si forosdeelectronica desapareciera (ojalá nunca pase eso), la política de los fabricantes de componentes seguiría siendo la misma ya que la gente seguiría pidiendo por miles desde otros foros o desde las circulares que se envían en las empresas de diseño por correo electrónico. 

La percepción de abuso la tenemos nosotros porque vemos con ojos de hormigas los enormes trozos de pan del suelo, pero para el gigante sólo son migas despreciables.

Lo cual me parece mal que se pida por pedir si nunca se va a usar, porque no tiene sentido pedir cosas que no te interesan, y si te interesan las acabarás usando, y por otro lado me parece fatal lo que hacen las empresas con los excedentes cuando actualmente hay escasez de recursos en muchas zonas del planeta y la tendencia va a ir a más (de aquí a 20 años no os hará falta que os preocupeis porque no se regalen componentes, preocuparos que los componentes hayan multiplicado por 10 su precio de mercado debido a que el petroleo se esté agotando y cuesten enegéticamente 10 veces más de fabricar)


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 8, 2014)

palurdo dijo:


> No hace falta que te justifiques. Tu y solo tu sabes por qué has pedido lo que has pedido y la utilidad que le vas a dar...



En eso tienes razón (aunque tu meeega comentario me deja  )
Pero, si hay algo que me molesta es que no lean mensajes anteriores antes de que comenten cualquier cosa.
Pero sí, no tenía porque justificar, yo y sólo yo, sé para qué los quiero. Igual, pedí a 5 empresas distintas y sólo a una he pedido dos veces y no todas las cosas las he usado, pero eso sí, todas las cosas me interesan, a lo mejor no para usarlos al momento, pero no las pedí porque sí.



> Sobre el tema del abuso, depende de lo que se considere abuso, porque al igual que por ejemplo un millón de us dólares para ti es una cantidad de dinero que quizá nunca la veamos, para gente de wall street ese millón es el pan de cada día como si se tomaran un café, un minuto lo multiplican por 10 y al siguiente le restan 20 y así...



Considero abuso si les pedimos el máximo permitido y en el plazo mínimo para pedir, nos llegan las cosas y ni las gracias les damos. Ellos piden mucho el feedback y comentarios, visitamos sus sitios y ni les rellenamos el feedback ni enviamos comentarios. De mi parte les relleno el feedback y ahí mismo les doy las gracias de los samples, pero estoy seguro que hay algunos que piden y piden y ni las gracias dan, no sé si aquí en el foro hayan usuarios así, pero de que los hay, los hay.



> Las únicas preocupaciones de las empresas que regalan componentes son que esos componentes acaben en el mercado negro produciendo un lucro que no va a parar a la empresa, y que cuando envían muestras de componentes en desarrollo/testing, no les hagan ingeniería inversa



Por mi parte pueden quedar tranquilas las empresas, al menos nunca me ha pasado por la mente venderlos, por algo los pido, porque me interesan para usarlos, no para venderlos.



> Por cierto, parece como si forosdeelectronica fuera el único foro donde la gente se coordine para pedir muestras de componentes. Me temo que si forosdeelectronica desapareciera (ojalá nunca pase eso), la política de los fabricantes de componentes seguiría siendo la misma ya que la gente seguiría pidiendo por miles desde otros foros o desde las circulares que se envían en las empresas de diseño por correo electrónico.



Eso sí, hay videos, blogs e infinidad de tutoriales para pedirles a muuuchas empresas, o sea que no solo aquí se habla del tema.
Y sí, les da igual si se crean o eliminan foros donde se traten estos temas, pues no envian samples solo a los foreros.



> La percepción de abuso la tenemos nosotros porque vemos con ojos de hormigas los enormes trozos de pan del suelo, pero para el gigante sólo son migas despreciables.



Viendolo así, abuso sería exigir más trozos de pan o más grandes, no tomar las pequeñas migas que caen y sólo las que se necesitan.



> Lo cual me parece mal que se pida por pedir si nunca se va a usar, porque no tiene sentido pedir cosas que no te interesan



Sí, nuevamente, tienes toooda la razón, pero parece que algunos no entienden, te aseguro que el que pida por pedir, en un principio ni lo diría en el foro en otro lado para que no lo regañen por el mal que hace.


----------



## hector8389 (Jul 11, 2014)

En eBay se encuentran buenas subastas a precios muy competitivos con envió gratis. 

Este viernes me llegaron la mitad de lo que compre hace  unos días. 

  Con 1.2 Dolares 10 conectores  header hembra  40x2.
  Con 2   Dolares 100 leds de 5mm ultrabrillantes. 
  Con 1.4 Dolares 100 Pushbutton.
  Con 3.5 Un FLUX AMTECH NC-559-ASM

Sin pagar impuestos, con envió gratis.

En las electrónicas cada led ultrabrillante lo venden hasta en más de  0.8 dolares 

El único inconveniente es que tardan  en llegar 2 semanas, en ocasiones  hasta un mes.


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 12, 2014)

Dime con quien comprar esos 100 led que pido 2k ahora mismo


----------



## hector8389 (Jul 12, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> Dime con quien comprar esos 100 led que pido 2k ahora mismo


 En una subasta de 100 leds UV. el vendedor  "longxinelectronics"
 El Flux y los botton con goldpart.

Si no mal recuerdo la última subasta que gane me salio en 1.2 Dolares por 25 Standoff  Con envió gratis.  Estos sirven como espaciadores del PCB, o bien para atornillar el LCD. 

y  casi me gano con 3.5 Dolares el modulo bluetooth.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 12, 2014)

hector8389 dijo:


> En eBay se encuentran buenas subastas a precios muy competitivos con envió gratis.
> 
> Este viernes me llegaron la mitad de lo que compre hace  unos días.
> 
> ...



INCREÍBLE!!! 

Bueno, no tan increíble, pues también he visitado Ebay y tienen muchos componentes baratísimos, ví una bolsita de 200 2SC1815 (mis favoritos) por sólo 11 dólares (poco más de 120 pesos mexicanos) con envío gratis. Siendo que cada 2SC1815 lo consigo a 5 pesitos, lo que serían 1000 pesitos por esos mismos 200 transistorcitos  claro, sin aplicar el "mayoreo" que luego ni tan mayoreo 

Posiblemente hoy me manden algo de $$ para poder pedir unos 400, o comprar el "kilo de transistores" en Futurlec me parece, trae creo que 100 transistores de varios tipos, por solo 5 dólares si no mal recuerdo.


----------



## palurdo (Jul 13, 2014)

hector8389 dijo:


> En una subasta de 100 leds UV. el vendedor  "longxinelectronics"
> El Flux y los botton con goldpart



Lo que venden en compra directa de por si ya suelen ser precios por los suelos así que ni me molesto en pujar en subastas, los compro directamente y ya está. A longxinelectronics le he comprado LEDs (lo que tu dices 100 leds por 2$ o así) y no son malos (eso si, no llevar al límite los 20mA de estos leds o no llegan a las 1000 horas brillando. Tengo uno azul que puse hace medio año en el cargador de mi portatil y ya no brilla aunque todavía se ve que enciende).

Pero los hay más baratos. Si buscais en ebay internacional "100 led 5mm" aparecen algunos leds ultrabrillantes azules y blancos muy baratos donde en el título aparecen letras raras, como gi#b,#F8s,hv2n,NI5L,UN3F... Todos esos led (y en general en otros articulos con estos códigos en la referencia) provienen de la tienda online Newfrog.com. Al parecer cada código es un intermediario de dicha tienda donde encarga a la tienda enviar a la dirección final del cliente y el intermediario se lleva una comisión sin más sólo porque el usuario compre a través de su anuncio en ebay (no recuerdo como se llama esto). De todas formas ofrecen paquetes de 100 leds ultrabrillantes blancos y azules (que son los mismos que los blancos pero sin el recubrimiento de fosforo que convierte la luz azul en blanca), por 1.70 usd mas o menos. Newfrog.com tiene bastante mala fama por internet, pero yo lo que he pedido me ha llegado. Quería comprar 100 blancos y 100 azules pero mi telefono movil me jugo una mala pasada con la aplicación de ebay y me pidió 300 de cada led. En cosa de 15 dias me llegaron 600 leds por menos de 10 USD (unos 7)€. Y alumbran bastante bien. Quizá no todo lo bien que otros leds similares, pero por el precio tienen una calidad muy aceptable.



hector8389 dijo:


> Si no mal recuerdo la última subasta que gane me salio en 1.2 Dolares por 25 Standoff  Con envió gratis.  Estos sirven como espaciadores del PCB, o bien para atornillar el LCD.



Pues yo para eso y otras cosas más utilizo hama. ¿Qué es hama?, unos tubitos rigidos de colores que se usan para manualidades. La bolsita cuesta sobre 1 usd (75ctm de euro) en cualquier bazar chino y trae tubitos para aburrirte. Una foto de una bolsita de hama que compre ayer mismo en unos chinos de mi ciudad:


Cada tubito mide de diametro 5mm, con agujero de 3mm y una longitud de 6mm. Los utilizo como separadores para las PCB ya que un tornillo M3 entra sin problemas y puedo poner el numero de tubitos que necesite para elevar la PCB o para fijar el display LCD. Además como son de colorines (aunque también los venden de un color solo a elegir), yo los uso como suplementos para alojar leds de 3mm en huecos de 5mm.



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> INCREÍBLE!!!
> 
> Bueno, no tan increíble, pues también he visitado Ebay y tienen muchos componentes baratísimos, ví una bolsita de 200 2SC1815 (mis favoritos) por sólo 11 dólares (poco más de 120 pesos mexicanos) con envío gratis. Siendo que cada 2SC1815 lo consigo a 5 pesitos, lo que serían 1000 pesitos por esos mismos 200 transistorcitos  claro, sin aplicar el "mayoreo" que luego ni tan mayoreo




Pues para ser ebay no me parece un muy buen precio. Hace tiempo que no compro componentes a polida pero todo lo que le he pedido me lo ha enviado. Aquí tienes un paquete de 100 2SC1815 por 2 USD (bueno, 1.99 en realidad, jajajja) así que los 200 transistores te saldrían por 4 USD. 

Por cierto, solo por curiosidad, ¿Por que prefieres los 2SC1815 en lugar de otros similares igual o más usados, como el 2SC945 y por lo tanto más baratos? He visto ambos en muchos aparatos pero el 945 se lleva la palma en comparación con el 1815, por eso me pica la curiosidad.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 13, 2014)

2SC, transistores falsificados por excelencia. Mala opción para proyectos nuevos o de mantenimiento.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 13, 2014)

> Pues para ser ebay no me parece un muy buen precio. Hace tiempo que no compro componentes a polida pero todo lo que le he pedido me lo ha enviado. Aquí tienes un paquete de 100 2SC1815 por 2 USD (bueno, 1.99 en realidad, jajajja) así que los 200 transistores te saldrían por 4 USD.




Más barato todavía!
Este sitio no deja de sorprender con precios ultra bajos!



> Por cierto, solo por curiosidad, ¿Por que prefieres los 2SC1815 en lugar de otros similares igual o más usados, como el 2SC945 y por lo tanto más baratos? He visto ambos en muchos aparatos pero el 945 se lleva la palma en comparación con el 1815, por eso me pica la curiosidad.



Se han convertido en mis favoritos porque he trabajado con ellos desde hace 3 o 4 años y vaya que saqué bastantes. O sea que son mis transistores "de toda la vida"  Hasta la fecha quedan unos cuantos!

Pero para algunos amplis de audio no son muy buenos, menos para las etapas diferenciales, el offset se desajusta 

Para cualquier proyecto de pequeña señal, estos son los mejores (para mí), pero para corrientes más altas, el 2SC1384 o 2SD400 y 2SA684 quedan bien.

El 2SC945 y 2SA733 son buenos para audio, igual para cualquier proyecto, pero he notado mejor desempeño en audio, pero estos los vengo conociendo desde hace 2 años. 

En general, los transistores con los pines E-C-B o B-C-E son los mejores para mí, ofrecen un diseño en el PCB excelente, al igual que en el armado en protoboard.



> 2SC, transistores falsificados por excelencia. Mala opción para proyectos nuevos o de mantenimiento.



De por sí los 2SC1815/A1015 ya son obsoletos, así que cualquier transistor de estos será falsificado. Confío más en estos que los transistores de potencia, al menos estos es más difícil que te salga disparado el encapsulado directito a la cara


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 13, 2014)

Pues no me quejo de los 50 2SA1015 que compré por $60 en Steren, pero era solo por que necesitaba 10 y a esa cantidad me saliá más barato que pagar $40 por los 10, así tengo de sobra, acabo de usar otros 16 en  un cubo LED, pero esto es salir del tema, ahora que si me dicen donde consigo samples de LEDs por que realmente necesito comprar como 2k para un marcador en una cancha de futbol y necesito que esas cosas soporten estar en intemperie con sol y temperaturas de 45ºC y hasta la lluvia de ser posible, son demasiados para que la mitad me fallen en un mes, tengo que hacer pruebas antes de gastar en semejante cantidad.


----------



## foso (Jul 13, 2014)

tendrias que pensar en esas tiras de leds que vienen con protección. Hasta las podés pisar.


----------



## piterpank911 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hice un perfil en la pagina y realice el pedido correspondiente, pero en ningun lugar dice si cobran el envio, no pense en ese detalle cuando antes, segun investigue las muestras son gratuitas. ...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 21, 2014)

piterpank911 dijo:


> Hice un perfil en la pagina y realice el pedido correspondiente, pero en ningun lugar dice si cobran el envio, no pense en ese detalle cuando antes, segun investigue las muestras son gratuitas. ...



Por ahí dijeron que sí


----------



## pabse (Jul 24, 2014)

Buenas 

Saben si OKW enclosures manda a correos gmail o universitarios? Cobran gastos de envio?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 24, 2014)

pabse dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Saben si OKW enclosures manda a correos gmail o universitarios? Cobran gastos de envio?


Yo he pedido usando mi correo corporativo, nunca he intentado con mi Gmail. De lo que si estoy seguro es que no cobran costos de envío...


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 24, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Yo he pedido usando mi correo corporativo, nunca he intentado con mi Gmail. De lo que si estoy seguro es que no cobran costos de envío...



Pero claro, tampoco los mandas fuera de USA


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 24, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> Pero claro, tampoco los mandas fuera de USA


Detalles  no estoy seguro, pero creo que si envían a México...


----------



## pabse (Jul 24, 2014)

El tema es que los mandan por UPS y cobran impuestos acá en Argentina. O me equivoco?

Si se va a 40 o 50 U$s como que no es negocio para nada. 50x10= 500 $ arg ( un despropósito)


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 24, 2014)

Justo iba a decir que era de Argentina y por lo que tengo entendido las importaciones últimamente tenían restricciones por esos lados así que no tengo idea. Aquí en México mientras el valor sea inferior a 50USD (por paqueteria privada) no paga impuestos, de ahí el 16% es la global, mientras no pase de 1000USD o ya necesitas un permiso especial.


----------



## tiago (Jul 24, 2014)

De todos modos, los proveedores que cobran por el envío de samples, exigen el abono de los portes antes de enviar.
 Ademas deben poner en conocimiento del que recibe el paquete el monto del porte, nunca cobrarlo de forma sorpresiva al recepcionar la mercancía.
Así que el que no exija el pago de portes previo al envío, es que envía de forma gratuita.

Las aduanas son harina de otro costál.

Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 24, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Las aduanas son harina de otro costál.



Y de eso es que algunos han dicho que les han querido cobrar en la entrega, por "gastos aduanales"


----------



## marcunni24 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hace unos días, leyendo este mismo hilo, se me ocurrió solicitar unos integrados a Texas Instruments, que son imposibles/impagables de conseguir aquí en Rosario (Argentina). Al rato de haberlos solicitado ya me llegó un mail, pasándome el tracking number de Fedex. Vamos a ver qué pasa con el tema aduana. Apenas tenga novedades, las comparto


----------



## tiago (Jul 27, 2014)

Hola @marcunni24
Los envíos de Texas, como los de la mayoría de los proveedores que envían samples, tienen "clasificación DDP" que significa que el que envía carga con todos los costes que genera el envío, incluidos los cargos arancelarios en su totalidad.

Si desde la aduana te reclaman algún arancel, o se trata de una equivocación o te están intentando sacar un dinerillo extra.
En la documentación que adjunta el envío viene todo reflejado.

Saludos.


----------



## marcunni24 (Jul 30, 2014)

Tiago, iba a comentar justamente lo mismo. Sí, el envío llegó sin problemas, y sin ningún arancel extra


----------



## foso (Jul 30, 2014)

Me llegaron dos hermanitos de Texas:



veremos que tan "low power" son.


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 30, 2014)

*fiuuu* de la serie con memoria ferroeléctrica, yo creo que pediré la launchpad para seguir aumentando mi colección, ya tengo 4 diferentes, tambien tengo ganas de probar esa serie, lo de la memoria unificada entre programa y RAM con la capacidad de cambiar las  "particiones" es algo interesante, y esa capacidad de retener los datos aún sin energía, creo que sería perfecto para aplicaciones solares, pero tengo más ganas de hacerlo como un boosterpack a armar una tarjeta completa con el chip, por ahora no tengo tiempo con otros proyectos.


----------



## gonzoalexfer (Sep 12, 2014)

Retomo la conversación. 

Recuerdo cuando el autor del post MNICOLAU comenzó con el tema del LM4780, en ese momento era casi imposible conseguir esos integrados hasta que un amigo me recomendó el servicio *SAMPLES* (_muestras_) de *TEXAS INSTRUMENTS * . Son muestras totalmente gratis que la empresa envía y sin ningún cargo de envío. Me pareció algo raro así que probé a ver si era cierto. 







Una vez que te registras en la página procedes a elegir el producto que deseas, lo máximo que se pueden pedir son tres unidades. Coloqué todos los datos e hice el pedido. 

Una semana después FEDEX tocaba el timbre de mi casa. No lo podía creer! Era la primera vez que recibía algo a nivel internacional. Les dejo las fotos





















Soy de Argentina y solo tuve un pequeño retraso en AFIP. Tuve que tramitar mi clave fiscal (muy facil de hacer) y listo. El paquete entró sin problemas al país debido a que todo estaba pagado por la empresa Texas Instruments.


----------



## angus716 (Sep 12, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> jaja los de Analog tampoco me cobraron hace como 3 semanas que hice un pedido y considerando que trajeron una caja enooorme sólo para dos acelerómetros y un par de transistores emparejados.
> 
> Domo, como consejo... allí por la calle Aldaco casi esquina con Mesones hay una tiendita de cosas chinas, hay varias chácharas interesantes, entre ellas varias placas convertidoras como éstas:
> 
> ...



Hola, donde exactamente se consiguen amigo? yo he pasado por ahi pero ni idea de que las vendan ahi, gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 13, 2014)

angus716 dijo:


> Hola, donde exactamente se consiguen amigo? yo he pasado por ahi pero ni idea de que las vendan ahi, gracias



Acá está su página web. 
Como mencioné, venden muchas curiosidades fuera de lo normal de lo que se halla en los demás locales de Rep Del Salvador, lo malo (en calidad) es que muchas de ellas son chinas pero al menos son baratas.

Saludos


----------



## gabriel17 (Sep 15, 2014)

amigos llego hasta el iten cuatro y de ahi no paso al 5 y ultimo paso para hacer el pedido de muestra gratis que sera


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 6, 2014)

Y lo que acaba de pasar por uso desmedido y por seguir fomentando el uso indiscriminado de las famosas samples. Necesitaba un pequeño integrado algo exotico de Maxim, asi que registre mi cuenta de correo del trabajo del formato usuario@empresa.com.mx  Hablaban de que Maxim daba muestras y se me ocurrio solicitar este integrado porque no lo hay en newark ni mouser y menos en ebay, cual fui mi sorpresa al ver un letrero rojo diciendome que Maxim se reservaba el derecho de no enviar muestras a Mexico, que por favor comprar directamente. Guaaa y eso que solo pedi 2 muestras. Ni modo algun dia tenia que pasar, y que conste que el dominio de mi empresa ha de tener a lo mucho 100 empleados y creanme que ninguno solicitaria muestras. Ni pex a comprarlo en digikey con el consecuente precio alto del envio. Espero que no llegue a pasar lo mismo con Texas


----------



## Lvro (Oct 7, 2014)

Hay varias de empresas que no dan samples a Chile, y yo que queria pedir un par de integrados locos de TI, alguien conoce alguna que envie samples a Chile?


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 21, 2014)

ST no me permite solicitar muestras gratis, dice que lo que estoy pidiendo se puede conseguir en el mercado local...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 25, 2014)

Definitivamente TI ya no envía "muestras" a personas registradas en su sitio con correos NO institucionales, esta mañana me ha llegado el siguiente correo (imagen adjunta)


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 25, 2014)

Sip a mi igual, pero esta la opcion de pagar a GOOGLE y crear un correo institucional  espero sirva...mm por ahora no lo pruebo pues no pedire nada a TI


----------



## palurdo (Oct 25, 2014)

fdesergio dijo:


> Sip a mi igual, pero esta la opcion de pagar a GOOGLE y crear un correo institucional  espero sirva...mm por ahora no lo pruebo pues no pedire nada a TI



Pagar a google por que servicio?


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 25, 2014)

ya te ofrecen la posibilidad de crear  tus correos con tu dominio personalizado  mira aca.


https://www.gmail.com/intl/es-419/mail/help/work.html


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 25, 2014)

Pero crear un dominio solo para pedir muestras gratis no sale más caro que solo comprar los componentes? U.U


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 25, 2014)

mmm puede ser, personalmente pido solo muestras de dispositivos que no se consiguen por aca, si puedo comprarlos lo hago, ademas  el correo personalizado no solo sirve para eso....


----------



## palurdo (Oct 26, 2014)

Ah, si lo dices porque outlook domains cerró el servicio, todavía hay varias posibilidades gratis:

www.zoho.com/mail
Http://mail.yandex.ru (la mitad de esta web esta en ruso pero hay guías para configurar dominios y cuentas en internet)
http://banckle.com/apps/email.html

Y otras posibilidades. Tengo que actualizar mi tutoriales para tener una cuenta corporativa gratuita para usar en estos casos.

Hay miles de servidores en internet que aceptan correo vengan de donde vengan hacia tu buzón. Solo hay que configurar un dominio para que apunte a uno de esos servidores.

Ya iré contando. Un saludo.


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 26, 2014)

Bueno, acabo de pedir unas muestras a Linear, y mi proveedor las maneja, pero solo me vende múltiplos de 100 cuando son 5USD cada uno y solo necesito uno pues ( º_º) pagar 500USD como que no, cuando el proyecto funcione bien y se comience a producir para vender no será problema pero en este punto no hay para gastar tanto.


----------

